# مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور



## esambraveheart (26 ديسمبر 2007)

اظن الصوره بتتكلم​


----------



## esambraveheart (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*الا يوجد مسلم واحد جرئ يكذب ما تنطق به الصوره من شذوذ جنسي لكبار علماء الدين الحنيف و قادته ؟؟؟؟؟
هل اخرستكم الحقيقه المره فتتصنعون عدم رؤية هذا الشذوذ؟؟؟؟
حسنا ...سوف اذكركم به اينما كنتم عله يقطع السنتكم التي لاتنطق الا باللعنات و الاكاذيب و الافتراءات علي من اغاظوكم بطهارة انجيلهم​*


----------



## esambraveheart (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*كلاكيت ...تاني مره
سكوووووووووت يا اتباع الدين الحنيف...حانصور​*




*شوفو الصوره طلعت حلوه ازاى*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

ينقل للمنتدى الاسلامى​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

مش معني انت خد دي هدية لي المحمدين


----------



## esambraveheart (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*حلوه الصوره.. تسلم ايدك ...و من يد مانعدمها
انا بس ماشي معاهم بالراحه ...و لسه مافتحتش عالرابع​*


----------



## esambraveheart (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*شوفوا بقي العريس و العروسه الحلوين دول​*




*الف محروق يا عريس 
تتربي في عزك
و تعيش و تربي ..مثني و ثلاث و رباع​*​


----------



## fredyyy (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*لا*
*لا*
*لا*
*بلاش حكاية على*
*الرابـع :s:كفـايـة*
*عـلى الأول*
*يــاخـبـر*
*أبيض*

:585fc:​


----------



## esambraveheart (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*الاطفال ضحايا هجوم البواسل الشيشان المسلمين علي مدرسة في اقليم البزلان
الاحصائيات و الصور تؤكد ان جميع الاطفال الذين خرجوا احياء هم من اذعنوا لاعتداء البواسل الشيشان المسلمين جنسيا عليهم لخوفهم من التهديد بالقتل يذكران الاطفال جميعا لا تتعدي اعمارهم العشرة اعوام
اما الاطفال الذين قاوموا عملية الاعتداء الجنسي عليهم فقد قتلوا بوحشيه لا مثيل لها ...و التقارير تؤكد ايضا ان عددا ليس بقليل من الاطفال القتلي قد تم الاعتداء الجنسي عليهم  بالقوه لوجوداثار المقاومه علي الجثث و حتي و هم اموات من قبل البواسل المسلمين
و قد خرج الاطفال الناجون عرايا من مكان احتجازهم كما يظهر في الصوره بعد ان انقذتهم قوات الكوماندوز..و لكن للاسف...بعد فوات الاوان​*


----------



## esambraveheart (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*هيه؟؟؟؟؟
عاوزين كمان؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## fredyyy (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*الواقع مؤلم *

*وهو ليس للسخرية *

*لــكــنــه الــواقــع الــمــريــر*

:scenic:     :scenic:     :scenic:​


----------



## tellthetrue (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



esambraveheart قال:


> *الاطفال ضحايا هجوم البواسل الشيشان المسلمين علي مدرسة في اقليم البزلان
> الاحصائيات و الصور تؤكد ان جميع الاطفال الذين خرجوا احياء هم من اذعنوا لاعتداء البواسل الشيشان المسلمين جنسيا عليهم لخوفهم من التهديد بالقتل يذكران الاطفال جميعا لا تتعدي اعمارهم العشرة اعوام
> اما الاطفال الذين قاوموا عملية الاعتداء الجنسي عليهم فقد قتلوا بوحشيه لا مثيل لها ...و التقارير تؤكد ايضا ان عددا ليس بقليل من الاطفال القتلي قد تم الاعتداء الجنسي عليهم  بالقوه لوجوداثار المقاومه علي الجثث و حتي و هم اموات من قبل البواسل المسلمين
> و قد خرج الاطفال الناجون عرايا من مكان احتجازهم كما يظهر في الصوره بعد ان انقذتهم قوات الكوماندوز..و لكن للاسف...بعد فوات الاوان​*



* فين المصدر إللى إنتا أخذت منه كلامك أو أخذت منه الصورة ؟!!!

وبعدين فيييييييييييييييييييييييييين سؤالك ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

** ده المسيحيين على مستوى العالم جرايمهم البشعة ماتتعدش ياراجل إنتا مش عايش فى الدنيا . . . . إنتا ماشفتش الجنود الأمريكان فى العراق ولا إيه ؟!!!!

- فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين سؤاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالك ؟!!!!!!

*** مش ده منتدى الحوار الإسلامى برضوا ولا أنا غلطان فى الإسم ؟؟؟!!!


----------



## tellthetrue (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله *


----------



## esambraveheart (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*الناجون من الاطفال بعد الاعتداء الجنسي الوحشي و الشاذ عليهم​




بالله عليكم..كم تظنون عمر هذا الملاك الصغير لكي تنجسه نجاسة الانجاس و تقتل البرائه في روحه  قبل ان تغتال جسده باسم الاسلام ؟؟؟؟
ربما ظنوه احد الغلمان الذين وعد بهم نبي الاسلام من يتبعه في جنة الخلد المزعومه




ليس هناك مايسمي براءة الاطفال في الاسلام ...ذلك الدين الذى لا يعرف فضيله و لا رحمه 
و خاصة البنات الصغار...فهن الحوريات الذين يسيل لهن لعاب المؤمنين من اتباع الدين الحنيف


​*


----------



## esambraveheart (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



tellthetrue قال:


> * فين المصدر إللى إنتا أخذت منه كلامك أو أخذت منه الصورة ؟!!!
> 
> FONT]



هل انا من كتبت كلمة "مدرسة البلزان2004" باحرف روسيه علي الصور؟؟؟
فان كنت لا تعرف ما حدث فاحسن لك ان تقرا و تراجع الاهوال التي فعلها المسلمون اتباع نبيك و اخوتك في الدين في مدرسة الاطفال بالبلزان قبل ان ترفع صوتك بالاعتراض علي ماتجهله لمجرد ان تدافع دفاعا اعمي
فليس ذنبي انك لا تتابع نشرة الاخبار و الصور اغلبها يتحدث عن نفسه


----------



## tellthetrue (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



esambraveheart قال:


> هل انا من كتبت كلمة "مدرسة البلزان2004" باحرف روسيه علي الصور؟؟؟
> فان كنت لا تعرف ما حدث فاحسن لك ان تقرا و تراجع الاهوال التي فعلها المسلمون اتباع نبيك و اخوتك في الدين في مدرسة الاطفال بالبلزان قبل ان ترفع صوتك بالاعتراض علي ماتجهله لمجرد ان تدافع دفاعا اعمي
> فليس ذنبي انك لا تتابع نشرة الاخبار و الصور اغلبها يتحدث عن نفسه



الصراحة أنا ماعنديش فكرة بالمدرسة ده خالص وياريت تجيبلى مصدر موثوق منه لأنى بحثت فى جوجل على كلمة ( مدرسة البلزان2004 ) مش لاقى أى نتيجة خالص .


----------



## tellthetrue (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



esambraveheart قال:


> هل انا من كتبت كلمة "مدرسة البلزان2004" باحرف روسيه علي الصور؟؟؟
> فان كنت لا تعرف ما حدث فاحسن لك ان تقرا و تراجع الاهوال التي فعلها المسلمون اتباع نبيك و اخوتك في الدين في مدرسة الاطفال بالبلزان قبل ان ترفع صوتك بالاعتراض علي ماتجهله لمجرد ان تدافع دفاعا اعمي
> فليس ذنبي انك لا تتابع نشرة الاخبار و الصور اغلبها يتحدث عن نفسه



فهمتك . . . إنتا تقصد مدرسة بيسلان 2004 . . . طب إقرأ الموضوع ده الأول من موقع الجزيرة وبعدين تعالى إتكلم : ـ

http://www.islamonline.net/iol-arabic/dowalia/alhadath2000-april-30/alhadath4.asp

* * * إيه رأيك ؟!!!!!!!!!! . . . لسه مصمم على كلامك الغريب ده . . . . هاسألك سؤال واحد . . . . .  هوا مين إللى إعتدى بالظبط ؟!!! . . . مش تقرأ كويس ياراجل قبل ماتتكلم . . . .


----------



## tellthetrue (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



tellthetrue قال:


> فهمتك . . . إنتا تقصد مدرسة بيسلان 2004 . . . طب إقرأ الموضوع ده الأول من موقع الجزيرة وبعدين تعالى إتكلم : ـ
> 
> http://www.islamonline.net/iol-arabic/dowalia/alhadath2000-april-30/alhadath4.asp
> 
> * * * إيه رأيك ؟!!!!!!!!!! . . . لسه مصمم على كلامك الغريب ده . . . . هاسألك سؤال واحد . . . . .  هوا مين إللى إعتدى بالظبط ؟!!! . . . مش تقرأ كويس ياراجل قبل ماتتكلم . . . .



آسف . . . الرابط هنا http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/A6EBF28D-2141-4B1F-BA40-C7768724A897.htm


----------



## esambraveheart (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*

tellthetrue قال:




آسف . . . الرابط هنا http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/A6EBF28D-2141-4B1F-BA40-C7768724A897.htm

أنقر للتوسيع...

هات رابط عليه القيمه تستشهد بيه من مصدر موثوق بصحته قبل ان ترفع صوتك و تتهم غيرك بعدم الاطلاع علي الموضوع لمجرد ان تصوت و تهلل و تظهر بمظهر من يستطيع الرد..بينما الحقيقه غير ذلك 
اولا ايها الملفق...لا يوجد شريط فيديو كما اعلنت قناة الجزيره علي الرغم من تباهي قناة الجزيره بان هذا الشريط سوف يضحد المزاعم الروسيه بسفالة اخوانك الشيشان المسلمين...و لكن لما جينا للجد...فلسعت قناة الجزيره و عملت انهم  مش واخدين بالهم فيه شريط فيديو و اللا لا....يعني قناة الجزيره بتقول كلام كدب و من تاليف مراسليها و ماعندهاش الدليل علي صحة كلامها و نفيها القاطع ان المجزره و الاعتداءات الجنسيه علي الاطفال  في مدرسة بلسان كان ورائها اخوانك المسلمين الشيشان ..و انظر التعليقات علي الموضوع من قبل من لم تنطلي عليهم خدعة قناة الاكاذيب و التحقيقات الملفقه:
1-سمير من اوكرانيا 

ليس من الموضوعية نشر معلومات بمجرد الاعتماد على اقوال احدى الامهات ... 
و من ادرانا انه لم تتم رشوة عاهره روسيه (..خاصة و قناة الجزيره فلوسها كتير بفضل التمويل السعودي الذى يتبني اسكات كل صوت يتكلم بالحقيقه.. اما بارهابه او برشوته) لتقوم بدور احد امهات المدرسه المنكوبه و تدلي بتصريحات فرديه ملفقه بعنايه قبلا من قبل  مراسلو قناة الاكاذيب لتوضع علي لسان العاهره فتصرح بها كما لقنوها و تقلب الامور راسا علي عقب بتصريحاتها..و اتسال...اين هي هذه العاهره و لماذا لم تسجل قناة الجزيره تصريحاتها لتعرضها جنبا الي جنب مع ماتزعمه من نفي قاطع لمسؤلية الشيشان عما حدث..فهو الدليل الوحيدالذي يمكن تقديمه في هذه الحاله ..و مع ذلك ..لا نرى غير مزاعم قناة الاباطيل و الاكاذيب بدون وجود سند حقيقي تثبت به صحة مزاعمها.
2-زيد الهلالي 

لم تكن مجزرة المدرسة حادثة، إذا كانت القوات الروسية تسببت في المجزرة فالمقاتلون الشيشان هم من خطط ودبر بشكل دنيء لاحتجاز اطفال ابرياء. على المسلمين استرجاع زمام الجهاد من مقاتلين وسخين لوثوا سمعة الجهاد في افغانستان والشيشان والان في العراق باستهدافهم المدني البريء بينما العدو ماثل امامهم بعدته وعتاده. 
و هذا تصريح "اخ مسلم لكم" كما هو واضح من الاسم

يا راجل انت... يا من تجادل بالباطل
هات لنا كلام نصدقه  من مصدر له سمعه في الحيده و النزاهه ..مش من مصادر مشتراه برؤوس اموال الارهاب  لتدافع عن الارهاب وتزهق صوت الحق بتلفيق اكاذيب الباطل​*​


----------



## esambraveheart (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*هذا هو ما يجيد "اسود الاسلام و المسلمين " عمله...مهاجمة العزل المدنيين خاصة من ليس لهم حول و لا قوه و بالاخص الاطفال و النساء...رجوله ما بعدها رجوله..فهذه هي طريقة قطاع الطرق و اللصوص  الذين يتصرفون دئما تصرف الجبناء  فلا يهاجمون الا الاعزل الضعيف الذي لا يستطيع المقاومه
و هذه هي ايضا طريقة الحيوان المفترس و الكلب المسعور...التنكيل و التمثيل بالضحايا لاستعراض القوه و الايحاء بالعنتريه...
و انظر كيف عاملو الاطفال الاسري....ارهبوهم بالقتل و اعتدوا عليهم جنسيا واستخدموهم درعا بشريا يحمون به انفسهم من مواجهة الرجال للرجال..و عندما حان وقت المواجهه قاموا بلا رحمه و لا دين و لا خلق بتفجير المبني و تفجير الاطفال ...و ياللقذاره و البشاعه و انعدام الرجوله في اخلاق المسلمين الشيشان​​*


----------



## esambraveheart (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*1- المخطط الرئيسي و الممول الاول لهذه العمليه القذره  هو شخص "سعودى الجنسيه" اسمه "ابو عمر السيف" و ينتمي لتنظيم القاعده و كما هو واضح من جنسيته ..ينتمي الي السعوديه..مصدر كل ارهاب و نجاسه و صاحبة قناة الجزيره الحقيقيه التي تستخدمها في التغطيه علي ما يرتكبه المسلمون البواسل من شذوذ و جرائم بحق الانسانيه في كل مكان في العالم عملا بتعاليم الدين الحنيف الذى يحض علي القتل و سفك الدماء و يعد اتباعه باشباع شذوذهم الجنسي بغلمان و حوريات في جنات تجرى من تحتها الانهار

2- المخطط الثاني للعمليه القذره  شخص يدعي "ابو زيد".."سعودي الجنسيه ايضا"


3- من العناصر الارهابيه  التي كانت تحتجز الاطفال الرهائن و التي تم التعرف عليها بعد اقتحام القوات الروسيه للمدرسه :
"عثمان العروسي" --جزائرى الجنسيه
"ياسين بن عليه" --جزائرى الجنسيه
"كامل رباط بوراللا "--جزائرى الجنسيه​*


----------



## esambraveheart (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*و نعود لاستكمال موضوعنا الاصلي "مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور"

انظروا  لهذه الصوره





و ياللوقاحه الاسلاميه عندما تصرح علي الملاء بالنزعه النازيه الشاذه التي تعشق التسود و سفك الدماء و الحروب
حقا من يحملون الشعارات لمباركته ليس هتلر و انماهو النبي الحقيقي للاسلام
و الصراحه ما فيش احسن منها...حاتكدبوا و تداروا ليه انكم مجرمين و ماعندكوش رحمه و لا دين و  اخلاق..جيبوها علي بلاطه و كده احسن لان العالم ماعادش ينخدع بكلامكم الكاذب المعسول عن العدل و الرحمه و التسامح 
و حاتيجي منين الرحمه اذا كان كل ما في القران بيصرخ "هتلر..هتلر..يحيا هتلر...بابي و امي انت يا هتلر"​*


----------



## esambraveheart (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*يقسمون ولاء اليمين لنبيهم ..."هتلر"..و خلفاؤه.. و اولي الامر منهم
و يؤدون لهم التحيه التي تليق بهم و بتعاليم الدين الحنيف ... تحية النازى المشهوره










هايل هتلر(HEIL HUTLER)...و السلام علي من اتبع ..هتلر..و صحبه اجمعين
نبي القتل و اراقة الدماء و اغتصاب الاعراض و سلب و نهب الامنين الابرياء
نبي ارهاب المستضعفين العزل و الضعفاء الذين لا حول لهم و لا قوه




 و اياك يطلع كداب مسلم يقول ان الشيعه مش مسلمين و ان مقتدي الصدر مش مسلم..
هذا هو احد خلفاء نبيكم..هتلر..و هم كثيرون


​*


----------



## كلمة الحق (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*لا أدري هل هذا منتدى للصور أم هو للحوار؟

ولا أدري الأخ  العزيز لماذا نسي صور أطفال العراق وأفغانستان والشيشان والبوسنة والصومال وبلاد اسلامية كثيرة؟

أين صور  ضجحايا المسلمين الذين ابادهم بوش وحلفائه ؟

وأين صور أهلنا في فلسطين والمجازر الوحشية كل يوم من اليهود؟

هل أصبح المسلمون بلا حرمة ولا كرامة ولا أدنى قيمة؟

ثم تستدل بصور لمراجع شيعية قذرة وتلصقها بأهل الإسلام وقد قلنا لكم كثيرا أن الشيعة كفار غير مسلمين

لماذا هذا الإسلوب أخي العزيز؟

أين العدل والإنصاف؟

هدانا الله وإياكم للحق*​


----------



## esambraveheart (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*

كلمة الحق قال:







			لا أدري هل هذا منتدى للصور أم هو للحوار؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انظر لعنوان الموضوع
و عموما...فالصور ابلغ في التعبير و ادل من ملايين الكلمات التي تستطيع ان تلف و تدور حول معناها..و لا تدع مجالا للانكار مهما حاولت ان تكذبها..لان الصوره تنطق بمحتواها...و هي صور من واقعكم...و ليست من تاليف او فبركة احد




			ولا أدري الأخ  العزيز لماذا نسي صور أطفال العراق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

دع العراق خاصة جانبا..لانك لن تستطيع الرد لو واجهتك بما يفعل اخوانك المسلمين شيعة و سنيه باهل العراق و خاصة بالمسيحيين في العراق



			أين صور  ضجحايا المسلمين الذين ابادهم بوش وحلفائه ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

و لماذا تتجاهل صور الضحايا في مركز التجاره العالمي من المدنيين العزل الذين  اغتالتهم يد اخوانك من السنيه المسلمين(اليس بن لادن و اتباعه من السنيه اتباع الدين الحنيف؟؟) 




			وأين صور أهلنا في فلسطين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ساوافيك بتقرير عما يفعله اخوانك المسلمين باخوانهم اللاجئين الفلسطينيين في العراق..فقد وصل الامر الي حد قصف منازل هؤلاء -يوميا- بقذائف الهاون ..اليس هؤلاء الفلسطينيون مسلمين ايضا و من اخوانكم ...ام تراكم تنفذوا فيهم القصاص او حد الرده فلا يعترض احد علي تطبيق ماترونه انتم شرع الله؟؟؟




			هل أصبح المسلمون بلا حرمة ولا كرامة ولا أدنى قيمة؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

من هذا الذي يتكلم عن الكرامه و الحرمه و قيمة الانسان؟؟؟؟
انتم من يمتهن كرامة الاخرين و يعتدي علي حرماتهم و يبخس ادميتهم و يستحل دماء الابرياء و اعراضهم ...و كتابكم يشهد عليكم 




			ثم تستدل بصور لمراجع شيعية قذرة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

صدقت..فالشيعه فعلا طائفه قذره



			وتلصقها بأهل الإسلام وقد قلنا لكم كثيرا أن الشيعة كفار غير مسلمين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نحن لا نلصق بكم شيئا...
الشيعة مسلمون بفتوى شيخ الازهر  و ليس بكلامك او  كلامنا ..و كل من ينطق بالشهادتين و يتخذ القران شريعة له فهو مسلم ..و يمثل الاسلام..فلا تتنكر لاخوانك في الدين الحنيف
و عموما ..انظر لتلك الصوره و لا تخدعنا بقولك ان ما يفعلونه هو تنفيذ لقصاص او حد
فما من حد او قصاص عندكم ينفذ بهذه الطريقه
انظر ..اليس هؤلاء ممن يتبعون سنة نبيك؟؟؟
ماذا يفعلون؟؟؟
و لماذا يستحلون دم الرجل الذي يضربونه بالعصي حتي الموت؟؟
و من احل لهم هذا؟؟
و اين في قرانك يقول ان القصاص من اى شخص لاي جرم ينفذ بهذه الطريقه..ضربا بالعصي حتى الموت؟؟؟




انتم تستحلون القتل و تستحلون دماء الابرياء و تدعون ان الله هو من امركم بهذا ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


----------



## esambraveheart (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*و الان نعود لصلب الموضوع

دينكم احل القتل في السلم و ليس فقط في الحرب
و حض علي الحرب و علي اختلاق الحرب و اعلان الحرب علي الامنين المسالمين الذين لم يتعرضوا للمسلمين باذى..
و كل ذنبهم هو ان لهم ايمان و عقيده لا تعجبكم و ليست علي هواكم









و قرانكم و نبيكم اعطوكم التصريح بذبح البشريه جمعاء ان لم تخضع لكم و تدين بدينكم
نبيكم و اسلامكم احلوا لكم اعراض هؤلاء و دمائهم و اموالهم 
و نصبتم من انفسكم قضاة علي من نزلت عليهم رسائل السماء قبل ان توجدوا  
 فافتيتم  بكفر و تكفير كل من لايخضع لكم و ادعيتم ان من تعبدونه هو الله و من امركم بذلك هو الله بينما لاتعبدون الا الشيطان و لا تاتمرون الا بامر الشيطان​*


----------



## esambraveheart (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*فالله لم يامر بالقتل... و لو كان بسبب جرم

















و لم يامر بالتمثيل بجثث القتلي

















و لم يامر بالجلد و التعذيب و القسوه..لكن بالرحمه و المغفره و العفو
و انظر سماحة الاسلام و رحمته و تسامحه مع المخطئ










*


----------



## esambraveheart (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*و لم يامر الله احدا  بالزنا .. لا بالصغار و لا بالكبار و لا امر الله احدا باللواط و النجاسه

ولم يامر بالمتعه الجسديه و الجرى وراء متاع الدنيا

و لم يامر بالرياء في الصلاه

 و لم يامر بالارهاب و قتل الابرياء و المستضعفين و العزل











و لم يعد  الله  احدا بانه سوف يوفر له الجنس و الزنا بالاطفال و النساء و اللواط و الخمر و الماكل و المشرب  عندما يدخل احدا فسيح جناته
هل تظن ان الله يفتح لكم سمواته و  ملكوته لتزنوا  فيها بالنساء و الاطفال و تمارسوا اللواط بالغلمان في حضرة الله و تسكرون بالخمر امامه  مهما كانت ديانتكم؟؟؟؟...
ما هذا الخبل و ما هذا الافتراء علي الله الطاهر الذي سما فوق كل نجاسه؟؟؟
و اي مخبول صور لكم هذا ووعدكم به فصدقتموه؟؟؟
هل تصدق ان الله يجلب لك غلاما في جنته و في حضرته الطاهره لتمارس انت معه اللواط بعلم و موافقة الله و مباركته لما تفعله و رضاؤه عنك و عن تلك النجاسه؟؟؟
و الله لو كنت ملاكا يعمل في خدمة اله كهذا الذى يحل الزنا و اللواط  و يعد من يعبده بها لتركت له جنته و سمائه  و لاقتنعت ان من اوهمني به قد كذب علي و لذهبت ابحث لي عن اله طاهر اعبده  لا يحل الزنا و لا يحل القتل و لااللواط و لا يرضي لا بالسلب و لا النهب
ان اليهوديه حتي لم تامر باللواط و لا بهذه النجاسه   و لم يامر بها دين  سوى  دينكم الحنيف
فمن تخدعون ايها المسلمون؟؟؟
هل تخدعون الله؟؟؟..حاشاه..فهو احكم الحكماء و لا يخفي عليه شئ 
هل تخدعوننا؟؟؟؟..كلا..لان عندنا ما يحمى قلوبنا من كل تعليم شيطانى و ما يفتح عيوننا لنميز بين ماهو من الله فنتبعه و ماهو من الشيطان فنجتنبه و لانصدقه
و حتي لو افلحتم في خداع  بعض ضعاف النفوس  منا  و قليلي الايمان فهو ليس دليلا علي صدق عقيدتكم بل دليل علي مهارة شيطانكم و علي  رفض نفوس هؤلاء  لطاعة الله و تلهفهم لعبادة شيطانكم المضل الذى يبيح كل ماهو محرم
هل تخدعون انفسكم ؟؟؟؟؟...نعم و الف نعم
فانت لا تخدع الانفسك ايها المسلم 
و تخشي مواجهتها بالحقيقه المره و هي ان ماتؤمن به الان و ما امن به اباؤك و اجدادك و ابائهم و اجدادهم ثم ورثوه لك ...
غير صحيح..و ليس من الله
 ...لكن من تاليف البشر بما يتناسب و اهوائهم..و من عمل الشيطان بما يتوافق و ضلاله و رغبته الدائمه الابديه في ضلال بني البشر
اتعلم ايهاالمسلم لماذا تخشي مواجهة هذه الحقيقه؟؟؟
لانك تخشي الانسان العبد المخلوق الذي مثله مثلك و تخشي سيفه.. و قصاص قرانه.. و عقاب  من يرتد عن اتباع ابليس و يطلب معرفة الاله الحي
لكن لا تخشي الله الذي خلق هذا العبد الذي تخشاه انت الان و تخشي بطش سيفه
 لانك لم تعرف الله قط و لم تؤمن به ابدا 
و لاتؤمن انه قادر ان يقيم جسدك ولو قتلوه 
و لا تؤمن ان هناك روح و انها افضل من الجسد الفاني و ان هذه الروح هي بيد الله الخالق و لا يستطيع العبد المخلوق ان يمسها لا بيده و لا بسيفه و لا بسلطانه

الحق امامكم ..و الباطل امامكم و قد خير الله الجميع

فمن اختار ان يتبع  الكلمات الشعريه العذبه المنظومه باحكام بيد الانسان و حليفه الشيطان و تخلو من تعاليم الله الطاهر الذي تدل عليه كلماته فان الله لا يضربه فيموت حالا.. بل يتركه يحيا و يكمل حياته في غيه  لكنه يكون قد اختار لنفسه هلاكها و استحق حساب الدينونة العسير ..و لا عذر بعد ذلك
و من اختار الا ينخدع بالكلام لمجرد انه عذب او  منظوم باحكام بل استطاع ان يميز  كلام الاله الحي من كلام الانسان الموحي له من الشيطان...فان الله يفتح عينيه اكثر و ينير قلبه فيبصر جيدا طريق الله فيسير فيه.. ويبصر كذلك  فخاخ الشيطان فلا يقع فيها او ينخدع بها
و يعلم ان الجسد و الدنيا وملذاتها ليست كل شئ هناك و ان هناك ماهو افضل من الجسد و شهوات نجاسته و افضل من الدنيا بكل مافيها  
فكر مع نفسك ايها المسلم و صارحها بحقيقتها
 فربما ان الفرصه لم تفت بعد .. 
قبل ان تغمض عينيك الي الابد
 فلا تفتحها الا و سيف عدل الاله الحي الخالق علي  عنقك...لا سيف العبد المخلوق نظيرك الذي لا ينفع و لا يضر​*


----------



## enass (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*اخي تاني مرة حط بالعنوان فقط لاصحاب القلوب القوية :new2:

عن جد شو هالانسانية هاد وكيف بحملو كلام الذي يدعون بانه من عند االه بيد وباليد الاخرى سكين او مسدس 
كيف هيك 

امرنا سيدنا المسيح بالمغفرة والمحبة
وامرهم محمد بالجهاد وكأن الله لا يستطيع ان يدافع عن حقه*
*وكأن الله لا يستطيع ان يجازي "المشركين" والكفرة" وما دخلكم انتم هل انتم اعظم من الله؟!!
لماذا تحاربون بأسمه؟؟!!*


----------



## النمر72 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

انتة عادك ماشفت شيء ... انا معي صور فيديو إباحية للاخوة تباع الدعوه المحمدية بس للاسف المنتدى لايسمح بعرض صور كهذة .. انا معي قرص كامل للفضائح ذة والشذوذ الجنسي اذا تريدون عرضها لامانع عندي .. اخبروني انتم بس ......


----------



## enass (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



النمر72 قال:


> انتة عادك ماشفت شيء ... انا معي صور فيديو إباحية للاخوة تباع الدعوه المحمدية بس للاسف المنتدى لايسمح بعرض صور كهذة .. انا معي قرص كامل للفضائح ذة والشذوذ الجنسي اذا تريدون عرضها لامانع عندي .. اخبروني انتم بس ......




*لا اصددق يوجد اكثر من هذه الصور المروعة يا ربي تساعد اللي بعلق بين ايديهن*


----------



## enass (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



كلمة الحق قال:


> *
> الأخت العزيزة إيناس هذا الكلام كما قال العلماء خاص بالمشركين الوثنيين على عهد رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام
> 
> فقد أمره ربه أن يقاتلهم حتى يزيل الوثنية من الجزيرة العربية ويمحو آثارها لأن الجزيرة هي قلب الإسلام ومهبط الوحي
> ...



اخي يوجد مئات من الكنائس تحولت الى جوامع واذا تلاحظ بكل الدول العربية اي كنيسة تبنى يحولونها يبنو امامها جامع لماذا!!؟
ولماذا ولى اي جامع تحول الى كنيسة حسب معلوماتي؟؟!.

فهل يجب تحويل كل الكنائس الى جوامع لكي يطون ذلك اعتداء واليك بعض الامثلة:


ساتطرق في هذه الحلقة حول كنائس واديرة مدينة الموصل المفقودة وكذلك التي تحولت الى جوامع او مساجد وكذلك الكنائس القديمة التي بنيت في القرون الاولى للمسيحية .
الكنائس والاديرة التي تحولت الى جوامع والمفقودة


1:كنيسة مار زينا :وكانت تسمى كنيسة الصليب او كنيسة التكريتيين والتي اصبحت جامع الخلال وتقع في منطقة القلعة سوق النجارين الفرع المقابل لشارع الملك غازي .


2 :كنيسة مار تيودورس :وهي من الكنائس المندثرة . وكانت تقع قرب باب العراق او باب تكريت ويعتقد انشأ فوقهاجامع الجويجاني وهدم هذا الجامع عند فتح شارع فاروق وعند الهدم وجدوا في احدى جدرانه حجرا يحمل كتابات سريانية ,واخر وقت لوجودها عام 1583 م 


3 :كنيسة الاربعين شهيد :وقد تحولت هذه الكنيسة الى الجامع الكبير وهو الان بين شارع الفاروق القديم ومنطقة السرجخانة ويعتقد بعض المؤرخين ان الجامع بني على ارض كانت سابقا كنيسة القديس بولس وهذا الجامع يضم الان منارة الحدباء المعروفة بتحدبها بمرور الزمن .


4 :دير مار يونان : وحاليا جامع النبي يونس ويقع جهة تل قوينجو ويعرف ايضا بتل التوبة وهو في الجهة الشرقية من الموصل نينوى القديمة . وقد عمر هذا الجامع عدة مرات اخرها التغليف بالحلان المرمر وبنيت منارته الحديثة ويذكر ان عمال الحفر عثروا في عملهم احدى المرات عندما كانوا يزيلون الجبس لاعادة الطلاء بطلاء جديد على كتابات سريانية مطلية بالجبس .


وهناك كنائس واديرة اخرى تحولت الى جوامع او مساجد ساتطرق الى اسم الكنيسة واسم الجامع الحامل اسمها


1 : كنيسة مار ابراهيم وهي الان جامع الامام ابراهيم .
2 :كنيسة مار يوحنا وهي الان جامع يحيى القاسم .
3 :كنيسة مار غريغورس وهي الان جامع المتعافي .
4 :كنيسة مار يوحنا الدليمي وهي الان مسجد الشطية . 
5 :كنيسة او دير مار دانيال وهو الان مسجد النبي دانيال .
6 :كنيسة مار شموني وهي الان جامع ام التسعة . 
7 :كنيسة ايشو عداد وهي الان جامع عيسى دادا .
8 :كنيسة مار سبريشوع وهي الان جامع المصفى


والكثير الكثير ايضا
لا ادري ما الذي تهفون له من تحويل كنيسة الى جامع!!

انظر هذا الحديث: 

قال عمير بن عدي بن خرشة بن أمية الخطمي حين بلغه قولها وتحريضها : اللهم إن لك علي نذرا لئن رددت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المدينة لأقتلنها - ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يومئذ ببدر - فلما رجع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من بدر جاءها عمير بن عدي في جوف الليل حتى دخل عليها في بيتها ، وحولها نفر من ولدها نيام منهم من ترضعه في صدرها ; فجسها بيده فوجد الصبي ترضعه فنحاه عنها ، *ثم وضع سيفه على صدرها حتى أنفذه من ظهرها *، ثم خرج حتى صلى الصبح مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمدينة . فلما انصرف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نظر إلى عمير فقال أقتلت بنت مروان ؟ قال نعم بأبي أنت يا رسول الله.


----------



## كلمة الحق (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*أخت إيناس أرجو تكبير الخط بارك الله فيك حتى يمكن قرآته مشكورة*​


----------



## كلمة الحق (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



enass قال:


> اخي يوجد مئات من الكنائس تحولت الى جوامع واذا تلاحظ بكل الدول العربية اي كنيسة تبنى يحولونها يبنو امامها جامع لماذا!!؟
> ولماذا ولى اي جامع تحول الى كنيسة حسب معلوماتي؟؟!.
> 
> فهل يجب تحويل كل الكنائس الى جوامع لكي يطون ذلك اعتداء واليك بعض الامثلة:
> ...


*أخت إيناس أنا أتكلم عن أيام الخلافة الإسلامية

عندما كان الإسلام هو الحاكم  هل اضهدت الكنائس؟

هل اغتصبت الكنائس وأخذت بالقوة؟

نعم يوجد كثير من الكنائس تحولت إلى جوامع ولكن برضا أهلها التام وذلك بعد أن أسلموا 

أنا أريد دليلا على اغتصاب الكنائس في عصر الخلافة الإسلامية وتحويلها إلى مساجد بالقوة

بارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## enass (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*


enass قال:



			اخي يوجد مئات من الكنائس تحولت الى جوامع واذا تلاحظ بكل الدول العربية اي كنيسة تبنى يحولونها يبنو امامها جامع لماذا!!؟
ولماذا ولى اي جامع تحول الى كنيسة حسب معلوماتي؟؟!.

فهل يجب تحويل كل الكنائس الى جوامع لكي يطون ذلك اعتداء واليك بعض الامثلة:


ساتطرق في هذه الحلقة حول كنائس واديرة مدينة الموصل المفقودة وكذلك التي تحولت الى جوامع او مساجد وكذلك الكنائس القديمة التي بنيت في القرون الاولى للمسيحية .
الكنائس والاديرة التي تحولت الى جوامع والمفقودة


1:كنيسة مار زينا :وكانت تسمى كنيسة الصليب او كنيسة التكريتيين والتي اصبحت جامع الخلال وتقع في منطقة القلعة سوق النجارين الفرع المقابل لشارع الملك غازي .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


enass قال:


> 2 :كنيسة مار تيودورس :وهي من الكنائس المندثرة . وكانت تقع قرب باب العراق او باب تكريت ويعتقد انشأ فوقهاجامع الجويجاني وهدم هذا الجامع عند فتح شارع فاروق وعند الهدم وجدوا في احدى جدرانه حجرا يحمل كتابات سريانية ,واخر وقت لوجودها عام 1583 م
> 
> 
> 3 :كنيسة الاربعين شهيد :وقد تحولت هذه الكنيسة الى الجامع الكبير وهو الان بين شارع الفاروق القديم ومنطقة السرجخانة ويعتقد بعض المؤرخين ان الجامع بني على ارض كانت سابقا كنيسة القديس بولس وهذا الجامع يضم الان منارة الحدباء المعروفة بتحدبها بمرور الزمن .
> ...



تفضل اخي


----------



## enass (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*لا ادري لماذا لم يظبت ولكن لا استطيع تعديل المشاركة ان كانت المشاركة غير واضحة قل لي اخي سوف اعيدها*


----------



## tellthetrue (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



enass قال:


> انظر هذا الحديث:
> 
> قال عمير بن عدي بن خرشة بن أمية الخطمي حين بلغه قولها وتحريضها : اللهم إن لك علي نذرا لئن رددت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المدينة لأقتلنها - ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يومئذ ببدر - فلما رجع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من بدر جاءها عمير بن عدي في جوف الليل حتى دخل عليها في بيتها ، وحولها نفر من ولدها نيام منهم من ترضعه في صدرها ; فجسها بيده فوجد الصبي ترضعه فنحاه عنها ، *ثم وضع سيفه على صدرها حتى أنفذه من ظهرها *، ثم خرج حتى صلى الصبح مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمدينة . فلما انصرف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نظر إلى عمير فقال أقتلت بنت مروان ؟ قال نعم بأبي أنت يا رسول الله.



ما مصدر هذا الكلام ؟ . . . . شكرا .​


----------



## esambraveheart (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*

tellthetrue قال:




ما مصدر هذا الكلام ؟ . . . . شكرا .​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مصدر هذا الكلام احاديثكم التي تقولون انها شريفه
روح اقراها انت الاول يا جاهل حتي بدينك و احاديثك قبل ماتيجي و تجادل و انت مش عارف راسك من رجليك و تدخل في حوار مانتاش قده
و هل طلبنا منك مصدر كلامك عندما جئتنا بايات من الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو من الاخت ايناس الا ترد علي تعليق شخص يجهل الحقائق و يجهل حتي دينه  فلست مطالبه بذكر المصدر لكن هو من يدافع و يجادل بالباطل و عن جهل عليه ان يذهب و يطلع علي دينه جيدا و يسال علماؤه ان كان يجهل قبل ماييجي يوجع قلبنا هنا بجداله السخيف
و يكون في معلوم هذا الجاهل ان اي مشاركه سخيفه بغرض اللف و الدوران و تمويع الحديث سوف ابلغ عنها الاداره لتحذف من الموضوع​*


----------



## esambraveheart (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*

كلمة الحق قال:







			الأخت العزيزة إيناس هذا الكلام كما قال العلماء خاص بالمشركين الوثنيين على عهد رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام

فقد أمره ربه أن يقاتلهم حتى يزيل الوثنية من الجزيرة العربية ويمحو آثارها لأن الجزيرة هي قلب الإسلام ومهبط الوحي 
فلا بد أن تكون بلادا خالية من مظاهر الشرك بالله عز وجل

أما الكفار غير المسلمين خارج الجزيرة فلا ينطبق عليهم هذا الكلام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا تخدعنا ..و لاتفتي  لنا فتاوي علي مزاجك لتزين وجه الاسلام البشع و تهون من جوره و مظالمه
هذا النداء كان موجه لكل مسلم لابادة كل من لايدين بالاسلام داخل او خارج الجزيره العربيه و اخوانك المسلمين طبقون هذا الكلام حتي هذه اللحظه..و انظر لما يفعلونه بمسيحيي العراق و ايران و اندونيسيا 





			ولكن يدفعوا الجزية كما يدفع المسلمون الزكاة 
أو يسلموا  ويكون لهم ما للمسلمين وعليهم ما على المسلمين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هل يدفع المسلمون الزكاة عن يد و هم صاغرون؟؟؟؟
و لماذا تقبلون رشوة الكفار لكم في صورة جزيه لتتركوهم يتمادون في الشرك بالهكم و اهانته؟؟؟
هذه رشوه  تطلبونها منا و ليست جزيه ..و ان دل ذلك علي شئ فانما يدل علي عدم امانتكم و استهانتكم بالله ...فلو كنتم امناء حقا علي الايمان بالله الواحد احد كما تقولون..لماتركتم من ليس مسلما يعيش و لما ارتضيتم ان يقدم لكم رشوه لتتركوه يعبد  يوذا مثلا ...
فلمن تطلبون هذه الرشوه؟؟؟؟..هل تطلبونها لله ليقفل فمه و يغمض عينيه و يتغاضي عن الكافر ليتمادي في كفره؟؟؟...ام طلبها نبيكم لنفسه ليشترى بها ما لذ و طاب فياكل و يشرب و يتنعم هو و ليغلق لله عينيه و يتعامي عن الكافر  ؟؟؟؟؟
دينكم غير صحيح بكل صغيره و كبيره جاءت فيه و انتم و كتابكم القران من تشهدون علي انفسكم و علي نبيكم




			ولقد بقيت جميع الكنائس في مصر وفي بلاد الشام كما هي ولم يعتد عليها المسلمون بل ظلت تحت أيد اهلها يمارسون فيها شعائر دينهم بحرية تامة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يبدو انك من مزيفي التاريخ و لا عجب...فمن ادعي ان ابراهيم بني مسجدا و ان سليمان بني مسجدا يستطيع ان يدعي ان كنائس المسيحيين و اديرتهم لم يحرقها المسلمون عند دخولهم مصر و الشام بعد ما سرقوا كل نفيس فيها و لم يغتصبوا الراهبات الطاهرات و لم يذبحوا الالوف من الشعب المسيحي و رهبانهم و قسوسهم.
و اذا حبيت املا لك صفحات المنتدي باقوال المؤرخين مسيحيين و مسلمين كمان لتشهد علي فظاعة و بشاعة دين انتشر بحد السيف و القوه و القتل و استباحة الحرمات​

أنقر للتوسيع...



كلمة الحق قال:



​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​​*


----------



## esambraveheart (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*

أبو أحمد1989 قال:






			أول حاجة يا فهمان هذي الصور للشيعة والشيعة عندنا ليس مسلمين بل ضالين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الشيعه مسلمون و منكم و كل من نطق بالشهادتين و اتخذ القران كتابا له فهو مسلم 
و قد افتي شيخ الازهر بذلك و لست انت اعلم منه
فلا تتبراوا من وساخة ثوبكم
و عموما ليست كل الصور خاصه بالشيعه ..بل نصفها لاهل السنه




			ثاني حاجة دين الأسلام ماحلل اللواط مثل الرهبان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انت جاهل و جاى تتكلم و تشنع و خلاص
عندكم تشريع في دين الاسلام ووعد صريح من نبيكم بممارسة الزنا بالحوريات الصغار(72 حوريه)  و اللواط بالغلمان (24 غلام)  عندما تدخلون الجنه...و كمان فيه خمره و العمليه حاتبقي اخر  وساخه....و كل ده قال حايبقي امام الله و في جنته و بعلمه و مش بس كده...بتدبيره كمان...و ياللوقاحه



			ثالث حاجة المجاهدين الشيشان لم يغتصبوا الأطفال كما فعل ابناء يسوع في العراق وافغانستان والبلدان الأسلامية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هل انت اعمي فلا ترى ما في الصور التي تنطق بما حدث  ام تدعي العمي؟؟؟
ثم هات دليلك من مصدر محايد و موثوق بصحة كلامه و ليس اسلامي  ان ابناء يسوع فعلوا الفحشاء باطفال العراق و افغانستان كما فعل بواسلكم المسلمين بالاطفال الابرياء في بيسلان و غيرها...او تقفل فمك و ماتدعيش بالباطل و الكذب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## esambraveheart (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*ايه الحكايه ؟؟؟؟ كل المسلمين هربوا و اللا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## السلفي العماني (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



esambraveheart قال:


> *ايه الحكايه ؟؟؟؟ كل المسلمين هربوا و اللا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟​*



نحن لا نهرب لان الهروب والنكوص هيه من أخلاق المنهزمين .

ما نقلته من صور هيه ليست لمسلمين كما تتصور فالصور هيه لرافضة الإسلام " الشيعة " وهم قوم ضالين عن الإسلام تأثروا بكثير من الحضارات كالمجوس ولديهم طقوس تشبه طقوساتكم من الإحتفال بالموالد وتمجيد القبور  , أنظر الصور التالية وشاهد مدى إرتباطكم بهم 


http://www.alshirazi.net/news/news/safar1428/16/01.jpg



http://www.alshirazi.net/news/news/safar1428/16/0.jpg

http://www.alshirazi.net/news/news/safar1428/16/04.jpg

والآن أنظر لهم وهم يسجدون للقبر

http://www.alshirazi.net/news/news/safar1428/16/02.jpg


----------



## esambraveheart (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*

السلفي العماني قال:



			نحن لا نهرب لان الهروب والنكوص هيه من أخلاق المنهزمين .

ما نقلته من صور هيه ليست لمسلمين كما تتصور فالصور هيه لرافضة الإسلام " الشيعة " وهم قوم ضالين عن الإسلام تأثروا بكثير من الحضارات كالمجوس ولديهم طقوس تشبه طقوساتكم من الإحتفال بالموالد وتمجيد القبور  , أنظر الصور التالية وشاهد مدى إرتباطكم بهم 




http://www.alshirazi.net/news/news/safar1428/16/01.jpg



http://www.alshirazi.net/news/news/safar1428/16/0.jpg

http://www.alshirazi.net/news/news/safar1428/16/04.jpg

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا مش شايف شئ  يشين المسيحيين و لا المسيحيه في شوية الصور اللي انت حاططها ...كل اللي في التلات صور قس بين مجموعه من الناس لابسين عمم  ..لكن مش معروف ديانتهم ايه و اللاهي ديانتهم مكتوبه علي وجوههم؟؟
ثم ليه انت حاطط روابط للصور و مانشرتش الصور نفسها؟؟؟
و  بعدين ايه العيب في اننا نحب اعدائنا و نجعلهم همه كمان يحبونا و ننهي البغضاء؟؟؟
ثم الشيعه مسلمون بفتوي شيخ الازهر و بالمنطق ايضا لان كل من نطق بالشهادتين و اتبع القران فهو مسلم...فلماذا تتنكرون منهم؟؟؟




			والآن أنظر لهم وهم يسجدون للقبر

http://www.alshirazi.net/news/news/... يعلم اين هو الحق[/CENTER][/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## esambraveheart (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*




			فسبحان الله كيف أنكم تتبعون الظن وتدافعون عنه.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نحن لا نظن..و لا نتبع الظنون...بل نؤمن بما لاتراه العين او تلمسه اليد الذي هو موجود منذ الازل و حي الي ابد الابدين...اما انتم فلا تؤمنون بالله الا اذا  لمستوه بايديكم و رايتموه يقتل من يعاديكم في هذه الدنيا لا في الاخره لانكم لا تؤمنون حقا بالدينونه و لذلك تنفذون ماتظنونه سيكون عقاب من تظنونهم كفارا بايديكم في الدنيا و لا تتركوا الله يحاسب الناس علي ايمانهم او كفرهم في دينونته لانكم لا تصدقون يوم الدينونه و لا تؤمنون بقدرة الله علي اقامة الاموات و محاسبتهم و لا تعرفون كيف سيكون شكل هذه الدينونه و تظنون ان  قصاصكم بايديكم من اعداكم هو قصاص الله..و بهذا شاركتم الله العظيم في سلطانه و عقابه و  نصبتم من انفسكم الهة تدين الناس و تنفذ فيهم القصاص  و بهذا انتم المشركين و انتم الكفار و انتم الذين تقللون من قدر الله و تريدون ان تتدخلوا  في حسابه لخلقه  
افهل تظنون ايها المسلمون ان الله غير قادر علي ان يعاقب الكافر بيده  حتي يستعين بايديكم؟؟؟ 
ام تستعجلون عقاب الله للكافر في الدينونه(الاخره) فتنفذونه انتم في الدنيا؟؟
لكن الحقيقه لا هذا و لا ذاك..فالحقيقة انكم لا تؤمنون بالدينونة اصلا و لا بحساب الله  للناس بعدالموت (و ان كنتم تتشدقون بانكم تؤمنون بينما في الحقيقة لا تؤمنون)..لانكم لا تؤمنون حقا بوجود الله و لا بقدرته و لا بسلطانه علي الاحياء و الاموات
و ما ادراكم ان الله لا يريد حسابكم للناس و قصاصكم منهم في هذه الدنيا؟؟؟




			" هذه ترهات تناقلها كثير منكم ونسيتم أنفسكم , ها قد قربت بداية العام الجديد وها قد حان موعد قتل الديوك الرومية بالله عليك هل تستطيع إحصاء كم عدد الطيور التي سوف تذبح عندكم بداية العام الجديد ؟
أما عن ذبحنا نحن للبهائم فنحن نعتبره تقرب الى الله عز وجل فالبهائم وأعني هنا المواشي خلقها الله حتى ينتفع الإنسان من لحمها ولبنها لا ليراها الإنسان تسرح , فنيتنا تكون لله عز وجل ونعتبر ذبحها هيه شكر لله على نعمه وعطاياه وليس كما يعتقد بعضكم .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هل عندما يذبح الناس طير ليفطروا بلحمه بعد صيام اربعين يوما فهذا يؤخذ عليهم كمعصيه؟؟؟
انظر كيف يذبح المسلمون للشيطان و كيف يغطون اجسامهم بدم الذبائح تقربا من الشيطان و لا تدعي ان ما يفعلونه هذا هو لله...

تلك هي عبادة الشيطان عندكم ايها المسلمون و هذه هي طقوسها














و انظر كيف يتبركون بدماء الجاموس و البقر و العجول و يباركون اطفالهم بها؟؟؟؟








انظر كيف اصطفوا ليؤدون شعائر الصلاة للشيطان و الدماء علي رؤوسهم؟؟؟


*


----------



## esambraveheart (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*هذا هو يوم عاشوراء عندكم ايها المسلمون
 الذى فيه تتعبدون صراحة للشيطان و تفوقون المجوس و الهندوس في  طقوس عبادتهم للنار و للصنم ...
فلا تدعوا ان الله يتقبل هذا الهوس ..و هذا الهراء​*


----------



## My Rock (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

تم نقل الموضوع الى المنتدى العام
مع ملاحظة ان يستمر الموضوع بكونه موضوع صوري و لا يسمح بأي حوارات و نقاشات.


----------



## esambraveheart (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



My Rock قال:


> تم نقل الموضوع الى المنتدى العام
> مع ملاحظة ان يستمر الموضوع بكونه موضوع صوري و لا يسمح بأي حوارات و نقاشات.



شكرا للاداره
سوف التزم بهذا الكلام انشاء الله 
اتمني ان يلتزم جميع المشاركين فيه ايضا


----------



## bbadydou (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



esambraveheart قال:


> اظن الصوره بتتكلم​



يا اخي لا ندري اهده صورة مفبركة ام لا
لعلمك انه لو كانت الصورة صحيحة فعلا فان الدين الاسلامي و المسلميين هم متبرئيين منها لانه علا عكس دينكم - لانه مباح الزواج السحاقي و الزواج اللواطي عندكم و و و و و و بماركة كنيستكم الموقرة 
اما لعلمك فان دييننا اعف و انضف من دالك


----------



## esambraveheart (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*مظاهرةة حب و تاييد صريح للارهاب و زعيمه اسامه بن لادن و بمنتهي الوقاحه الاسلاميه في بلد لا يعرف غير قذارة الاسلام كاندونيسيا
و حتي النساء المسلمات خرجن كالكلاب المسعوره ليعلنوا محبتهن و شغفهن بالارهاب و زعيمه و بالدماء التي يسفكها ​*


----------



## faris55555 (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

استغفر الله 


اتياع محمد الشيطان


----------



## asula (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

اه
شنو هذا انا انرعبت
يا يسوع احفضنا​


----------



## My Rock (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

الاخ esambraveheart
تم حذف اخر مشاركتين لك بسبب بشاعة الصور
ننبه ان المنتدى يخضع الى قانون دولي يمنع وضع الصور البشعة الى هذا الحد
نرجوا منك الانتباه مستقبلا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Meriamty (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



ايه المناظر دى بجد كلمه بشعه قليلة جداا عليهم 

ربنا يرحمنا 

​


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

لا تعليق غير ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## الحوت (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



tellthetrue قال:


> آسف . . . الرابط هنا http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/A6EBF28D-2141-4B1F-BA40-C7768724A897.htm


*
بارك اللات فيك وفي روابط المحمديه ..

الاخ جايب رابط لقناة الكذب والتلفيق المحمدي :smil15:*


----------



## الحوت (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



tellthetrue قال:


> ** ده المسيحيين على مستوى العالم جرايمهم البشعة ماتتعدش ياراجل إنتا مش عايش فى الدنيا . . . . إنتا ماشفتش الجنود الأمريكان فى العراق ولا إيه ؟!!!!



*ماذا تتوقعون من محمدي أمرة رسوله بالكذب وحلله له ربه :2:

بقى جرائم الامريكان بالعراق يا محمدي اه ..!!!

طيب خلي الامريكان ينسحبوا من العراق خلينا نشوف مع بعض كيف راح الشيعه يمحو الوجود السني عن الوجود  ويقطعوا رؤوس السنة ويخلعوا جلدهم عن عظمهم :smil15:

الامريكان ما بيعتدوش على حد يا محمدي سيبك من الكذب الذي علمه لك ربك ورسوله ..

كل ما فتح موضوع عن الارهاب الاسلامي ولا يعرف المسلم بما يجيب يلجأ الى الاكاذيب والتلفيقات التي علمهم اياها ربك  ورسوله ..

الامريكان يقامون الارهاب الاسلامي فقط فهل اصبح مقاومة الارهاب المحمدي والاجرام الاسلامي واستئصاله ارهابا ..!!!

تقدر تقوللي لماذا يقبل السنة اقدام الامريكان في العراق ويلحسونها في سيبل بقائهم في العراق لكي لا يذبحوهم الشيعه :scenic:

لدرجة ان السنة يقومون بعمليات الارهاب ضد الامريكان بسبب أطاله وجود الامريكان خوفا من الشيعه وكمان تأجيل الانتخابات .. 






















ولمعلوماتك بقى امريكا لن تخرج من العراق إلا بعد ضمان إستقرار العراق. بمعنى القضاء على الأصوات الدينية التى تنادى بتدمير العالم الغربى او إسرائيل :new5:

*


----------



## Mr.sherif kenzo (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*السلام على من اتبع الهدى وخشية الرحمن بالغيب وقال سلام 

احب اقول شيء اولآ هذا احداث ليس لها علاقة بالاسلام هؤلاء سيعه يعني طائفة متطرفه ولكل دين بها طائفة متطرفه ولا انا غلطان

ثانيه ليه بتدخلوا سيدنا محمد على افصل الصلاة والسلام فيما يحدث بالعراق هو اللي قال لامريكا تدخل ولا ايه مع العلم ان امريكا رئيسها مسيحي روحوا قلوله سيدنا عيسى لم يقول ذلك

بوس مش مسلم والحمد لله غير ان ليه بتكرروا في كلامكم السب في الرسول بقول كذاب هل هذا حول ام افتراء لم يذكر اي مسلم بسب النبي عيسى عليه السلام لانه نبي وله احترامه حتى ولو مش نبي لا يحق السب لاحترام الاديان ولا انا غلطان في كلامي نفسي يكون في عدل من الاشراف ويقفوا المهزله والشتم والسب العلني فالمنتدى انقلب لمكان لإيهانة الاديان وليس للنقاش في ماي روك اللي مش بيرد على اي كلام موجه له مني وباقتبسله سب علني في المنتدى ولا حياة لمن تنادي​*


----------



## الحوت (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



Mr.sherif kenzo قال:


> *السلام على من اتبع الهدى وخشية الرحمن بالغيب وقال سلام
> 
> احب اقول شيء اولآ هذا احداث ليس لها علاقة بالاسلام هؤلاء سيعه يعني طائفة متطرفه ولكل دين بها طائفة متطرفه ولا انا غلطان
> 
> ...



*يا سيدي كيف لا علاقة لها بالاسلام والاسلام هو دين الارهاب والاجرام  النابع من تعاليم ربك ورسوله ..!!!

والا ناسي تاريخ رسولك وصحابتة المجرمين المحتلين الغزاة و قاطعي الطرق وسافكي الدماء ..!!!

وبعدين يا سيدي نحن لا نهين رسولك لان رسوك هو محلل الكذب في ثلاث بتحب اعدهم لك والا عارفهم :smil15:

وبعدين ماله بوش مش عاجبك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

والا بدكم تدمروا امريكا وتقوموا بعمليات ارهابية ضدهم وتهددوا امانهم وسلامهم وحياة اهلها ومش عاوزين بوش يفتح فمه ..!!!

اما شي غريب فعلا ..

كل العالم يعاني من الاجرام والارهاب المحمدي ومن افعالكم التي لا تمس للانسانية بصله وحينما ياتي الغرب وبتدخل ويريد استئصال الاصول الاسلامية المجرمةو الارهابيه التي تهدد امان العالم يصبح الغرب هو الارهابي يا سبحان الله ..

المجرمين المحمدين يردون تهديد سلامة وامان العالم ومش عاوز حد يفتح تمة ولا يحرك ساكن .*


----------



## نور مريم (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

اذا كانت تصرفات المسلمين خطأ .....فهذا ليس عيب فى الاسلام و انما عيب فى هؤلاء الاشخاص ..طالما ان الاسلام يحرم كل هذا
واذا فعل اى مسلم تصرف شاذ فهو وحده المسؤل عن تصرفه و سوف يحاسبه الله على ذلك 
و اذا فعل اى مسيحى تصرف خطأ .فذلك بالطبع لا يعيب الدين المسيحى 
الدين هو الحق و هو غير مسئول عن تصرفات الاشخاص


----------



## الحوت (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



> *اذا كانت تصرفات المسلمين خطأ .....فهذا ليس عيب فى الاسلام و انما عيب فى هؤلاء الاشخاص ..طالما ان الاسلام يحرم كل هذا*


*
تصرفات المسلمين نابعه عن القران وتعاليم رسولك يا زميل والا انت مش مسلم ولا تعرف ما يقوله القران ولا ما يوصى به رسولك والا مش لاقي رد ترد فيه ..!!!*


----------



## باغي الحق (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

انا كان نفسي مردش عليك لسبب واحد هو انحطاط الفاظك  وكلماتك البذيئه ولا اعلم ان كانت هذه كلماتك المعتاده ام عندك اسلوب افضل للكلام

لكن هرد عليك الصور اللي انت نشرتها دي للشيعه الاثنا عشريه وهذه الطائفه تكفر الصحابه ويلعنان سيدنا ابي بكر وعمر والصحابه كما ان رأي شيخ الازهر لا يؤخذ به اذ اجمع علماء السلف علي تكفير الشيعه الذين حرفوا الدين فأحلوا الحلال وحرمو الحرام

اما صوره اسامه بن لادن الارهابي كما تدعي فهذا ليس حجه علي الاسلام وان كنت تريد الحجه فارجع للتاريخ الاسود للاوربيون في الشيشان والبوسنه والهرسك دعك من هذا ابحث ماذا فعل الاسبان عندما دخلو امريكا وكيف ابادوا السكان الاصلييين هناك

اما ترديدك للكلمات المنبوذه فهذا لا يصح وتأكد من ماهيه الامور قبل ان تتحدث فيها كى لا تجر نفسك الي طرق لاتعلم مداها لا امثالك لايعقلون ما يقولون خاصه اصحاب الكوبي باست

ثم انك لو اردت ان تحكم علي الاسلام فهناك القران وكتب الصحاح وقبل ان تأتى بالنص المتعارض لابد ان تكون عالما بالناسخ والمنسوخ

تحياتي اليكم


----------



## عاطف بشاى (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

ربنا يرحمنا من الشذوذ وتلك المناظر السيئة...........


----------



## esambraveheart (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*



			احب اقول شيء اولآ هذا احداث ليس لها علاقة بالاسلام هؤلاء شيعه يعني طائفة متطرفه ولكل دين بها طائفة متطرفه ولا انا غلطان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا تتهرب و لا تتنكر لما تفعلونه من فظائع  باسم اله الشر و رب القران ايها المسلم
هل هذا الشيطان..  اسامه بن لادن.. شيعي؟؟؟؟





و هل هذا الكلب المسعور..بو مصعب الزرقاوى ..شيعي؟؟؟؟














و هل هذه الحيوانات المتعطشه للدماء ...شيعه؟؟؟؟









و هل من يصرخون بالتاييد لزعيم الارهاب كالكلاب المسعوره طالبين مزيدا من سفك دماء الابرياء ليرووا عطش نفوسهم الشرسه المتعطشه لسفك الدماء.. نساءا كانوا ام رجالا ...هل هؤلاء  ايضا شيعه؟؟؟؟؟؟




















			ثانيه ليه بتدخلوا سيدنا محمد على افصل الصلاة والسلام فيما يحدث بالعراق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لانه هو نفسه ووحده من دعا المسلمين لهذا الارهاب و سماه لهم باسم "الجهاد في سبيل الله"..ووعدهم جزاءا لارهابهم هذا بجنات تجرى من تحتها الانهار



			مع العلم ان امريكا رئيسها مسيحي روحوا قلوله سيدنا عيسى لم يقول ذلك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اتقتلون الابرياء من شعبه  ثم تتهمونه ان هو رد لكم نفس معاملتكم ..بل اقل بكثير مما كان يجب ان يفعله 




			ليه بتكرروا في كلامكم السب في الرسول بقول كذاب هل هذا حول ام افتراء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نحن لا نسب...بل نقول الحقيقه..و الحقيقه هي انه ارهابي و لم يدعو الناس الا للارهاب و دين الارهاب و مناصرة الارهاب​*


----------



## خُلق الإسلام (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*
بسم الله ..
و
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..


موجز القول نقل ..
إن هذه الصور لاتمت للإسلام بصلة ..
بل هى صور لجماعة منشقة عن الإسلام وتنسب نفسها للإسلام ولا يعترف بها الإسلام ..
الشيعه عندنا جماعة منشقة لمغالتها فى الأمور البدعيه التى لا تمت الإسلام من قريب او من بعيد ، والإسلام والمسلمين بالتأكيد غير راضيين عن هذه الصور ويندد بها مثلكم تماماً بل ندد بها ونرفضها أكثر منكم بكثير لانها تريد الإلتصاق بنا وتشويه ديننا الحنيف ..
اما ماخص قضية الصور والتشهير بصفه عامه ..
فلو إستقرائنا التاريخ لإستخرجنا مهازل ولا أقول فضائح وكان الله بالسر عليم ..
وكنت أخى سأذكر لكم الكثير من هذه المهازل ولكن عندنا فى ديننا الإسلامى الحنيف أية كريمه تقول :
( وَلاَ تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى )
فالإسلام لا يحث على التشهير ولا السب والقذف والمغالطه فى الأخرين ..
فقط نقل :
 " الحمد لله الذى هدانا لهذا وماكنا لنهتدى لهذا لولا أن هدانا الله "

دمتم بكل الخير دائماً ..؛​*


----------



## الحوت (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*معلش يا زميل Mr.sherif kenzo مداخلتي في الرد عليك وعلى باقي الزملاء حذفت ولن اعاود كتابتها مرة اخرى او الكتابه في الموضوع :smi411:*


----------



## esambraveheart (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*



			موجز القول نقل ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *إن هذه الصور لاتمت للإسلام بصلة ..*​




*بل هي من صميم تعاليم الاسلام و من صميم تعاليم القران و احاديث رسول الاسلام الذي حض الناس علي القتل و اراقة دماء الابرياء و اغتصاب المحارم و انتهاك الاعراض و الاعتداء علي الغير بدون سبب و السلب و النهب و السرقه ..حيث البس كل هذا الشر و كل هذا العدوان ثوبا كاذبا من ملكات افكاره الشيطانيه و نفسه الاثمه المحبه للعدوان و المتعطشه للدماء و الهيمنه و السيطره و اسمي هذا الثوب الكاذب اسم "الجهاد في سبيل الله"*

*يا اتباع الضلال...هل يحتاج الله القدير الي جهادكم؟؟؟؟؟*
*



			بل هى صور لجماعة منشقة عن الإسلام وتنسب نفسها للإسلام ولا يعترف بها الإسلام ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**اغلب الصور لاتباع السنه و الملقبين بالسنيه...و عموما فالشيعه ايضا مسلمون و لاتحاولوا التبراء من وساخة ثوبكم ايها المسلمون*
*



			الشيعه عندنا جماعة منشقة لمغالتها فى الأمور البدعيه التى لا تمت الإسلام من قريب او من بعيد ، والإسلام والمسلمين بالتأكيد غير راضيين عن هذه الصور ويندد بها مثلكم تماماً بل ندد بها ونرفضها أكثر منكم بكثير لانها تريد الإلتصاق بنا وتشويه ديننا الحنيف ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**بن لادن سني..و الزرقاوى سني..و ايمن الظواهرى سني ..و الذين يصرخون في الصور كالكلاب المسعوره سنيه...*
*



			اما ماخص قضية الصور والتشهير بصفه عامه ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​



> *فلو إستقرائنا التاريخ لإستخرجنا مهازل ولا أقول فضائح وكان الله بالسر عليم ..*​




*ان كان احد منا قد اخطا فالعيب ليس في شريعة المسيحيه...لكن عندكم من يرتكب تلك الجرائم تصفه شريعة الاسلام بانه بطل من المجاهدين و يجاهد في سبيل الله و له الجنه ان مات *​


----------



## خُلق الإسلام (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



esambraveheart قال:


> *ان كان احد منا قد اخطا فالعيب ليس في شريعة المسيحيه... *







*أعتقد بهذا يظهر لكم جيداً مدى التناقض لديكم ..​​​​*


_*فكيف من يخطأ فى المسيحية يكن العيب ليس فى الشريعه المسيحية ، فى جين أن من يخطأ فى الإسلام يكن العيب ف الإسلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_
_*بالله عليك هل هذا كلام عاقل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_
_*يا أخى ان الأمران سيان ..*_
_*فمن أخطأ لدينا تأكد تمام اليقين بأنه عيبه فى شخصه وليس فى الدين الإسلامى ، بالضبط كما هو الحال لديكم فى المسيحيه كما ذكرتم ..*_
_*أتمنى ان تتجرد من تعصبك الأعمى والذى يعميك عن الحقيقة فبت تهاجم لمجرد الهجوم دون أن ترى الحقائق ..*_​


_*دمتم بكل الخير دائماً ..؛*_​
​


----------



## Tamer_Samir (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

يا جماعه احنا بنضيع وقت لان ده ملهوش دخعوه بالاسلام دول طوائف وكل طائفه وليها دماغها بالمصرى 
زيكم عندكم طوائف والفضايح دى مش للدين لا بل للطوائف و دية فتنه اللى عملها الامريكان بس مش حتحصل فى الاسلام بس امريكا حتعملها فى كل دين دى ممكن استغفرل الله تعمل على مزاجها دين
وانا مش سياسى لا بس انا ما بقولش كده خوف لا دى الحقيقه 0


----------



## Tamer_Samir (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

وبعدين انا ليه اصحاب مسيحيين عمر ما حد ولا شتمنى لا شتمته ولا سبنى ولا سباته
مش عارف انتوا لو واحد غلط مش هيوقع الدين المسيحى زى مقال عضو مسيحى كريم كان واحد احضر له بعض الخلفات لبعض المسيحيين لاكن قال احنا مالنا دعوه به فى ناس كده وفى ناس كده ماقال كده بظبط
طب مش معنا انتوا


----------



## صلاح لطفى بولس (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

الصور صعبة جدا جدا  لكن الهنا علمنا ان المحبة لاتفرح بالاثم والمحبة تستر والمحبة لاتدين


----------



## thelast_truth (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

????


----------



## Tamer_Samir (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*احنا هنا يا جماعه بنتناقش مش بنشتم فى الاديان وعيب انا اول ما دخلت ولا شتمت فى دينكم اللى هو بردوا يعتبر دينى والثلاثة اديان ديناتىيعنى انا اللى يشتم فى المسيحيه او فى اليهوديه او فى الاسلام 
يبقى بيشتمنى وبعدين احنا هنا بنتناقش بس واحد يقولى ازاى اخش الدردشه انا بعت رسايل على الاداره عشان اعرف الطريقه لاكن محدش رد عليه نفسى اتناقش مع حد المناقشه فى الموضيع مش كويسه
و كده احنا بنفرح كل عدو للعرب فينا (امريكا واسرائيل)!!!!!!
وانا مستنى اى حد يقول لى الطريقه.*


----------



## باغي الحق (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

بسم الله

انا مش عارف انتوا واجعين راسكو ليه احنا قلنا ان دول شيعه وائمه الاسلام قالوا بانهم ليسو حجه علي الاسلام

وتنظيم القاعده ليس ايضا حجه علي الاسلام لان مش معقول نحكم اكتر من مليار مسلم عشان قله فهموا الدين غلط

ولو كان المسلمين زى دول ما كنش اتبقي واحد مسيحي في بلاد المسلمي

وبعدين نقول ان المسلمين اخلاقهم طين واتعلموا ده من النبي بتاعهم حاجه عجيبه
وهل امر المسيح بسب الناس وتقول ابن.... وهؤلاء ...... لا لا لا شيء صعب ان الالفاظ دى تخرج مننا اعتقد ان قوانين المنتدى لا تسمح بهذه الشتيمه ورغم كده لم اجد احدا يقول مينفعش اوعيب

انا مش بكده بحكم علي المسيحيه من خلالا اللي بيشتم لا كل قاعده ليها شواذ والشواذ لابد ان يخرجوا من بيننا الا اذا صححوا لغه الحوار

كل قاعده وليها شواذ والشواذ هم قله فكيف نحكم بالقله علي الاكثريه او نحكم علي الحكومات والدول من خلال قله بينما نجد الحكومات الغربيه وقياداتها ................. بلاش كفايه كده

المهم اننا نحاول نفكر ونبعد عن التبرير ونكلم بالعقل شويه ... ولا ايه!!!
ارجوا ان باب الحوار ده يتقفل لانه مفيش جديد واللي بيتقال بيتعاد

تحياتى اليكم


----------



## esambraveheart (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*حضرات الساده الافاضل*
*الصور لا تمثل فقط تلك الفئه التي تتبراون منها الان و تقولون عنها انها "شاذه عن القاعده العريضه للمسلمين"*
*الصور تمثل شعوب اسلاميه كامله خرجت لتساند هؤلاء الذين تقولون عنهم انهم "شاذون عن القاعده" و لتهتف بحياتهم و لتعلن تاييدها الصريح هؤلاء الارهابيين و ما كانت شعوب باكملها لتفعل ذلك لو لم يكن هذا الارهاب و هذا الاجرام و الشذوذ "منصوص عليهم صراحة في القران" و لهذا فهم يعتبرون من ينفذ هذا الارهاب القراني بطل يستحق ان يؤيدوه و ان يهتفوا له و يحملوا صوره في مظاهرات ضخمه ليعلنوا ولائهم لهذا الكلب الارهابي و تاييدهم له..فهل هذه الشعوب "شواذ عن القاعده"*
*تلك هي طريقتكم ايها المسلمون في التنكر من جرائمكم و تهوين ماترتكبونه من فظائع و شذوذ و اجرام بحق بني الانسان و بحق الانسانيه*​


----------



## الأخت مايا (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

ليس كلّ ما ترونه تصدقوه
اعتزر ولكن قال يسوع 
لا تدينو للأن لا تدانو


----------



## esambraveheart (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



الأخت مايا قال:


> ليس كلّ ما ترونه تصدقوه
> اعتزر ولكن قال يسوع
> لا تدينو للأن لا تدانو


*اولا ..ممنوع التطرق للمسيحيات بهذا الموضوع*
*ثانيا...حضرتك فاهمه الكلام غلط شويه و بصوره سطحيه..فنحن لا ندين اشخاص هنا ..بل ندين تصرف اجرامي و عقيده ضاله مضله ..و ادانة المضل واجب دينى مقدس ...*
*و اسالي .. تعرفي*​

*شكرا لمشاركتك و اعتذر ان كنت جاف بعض الشئ عن غير قصد*​​​


----------



## Coptic Man (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

موضوع رائع يا اخ عصام ويكشف الزيف الاسلامي

لمزيد من الارهاب الاسلامي يمكنكم الدخول هنا


----------



## esambraveheart (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



Coptic Man قال:


> موضوع رائع يا اخ عصام ويكشف الزيف الاسلامي
> 
> لمزيد من الارهاب الاسلامي يمكنكم الدخول هنا


*شكرا اخى  coptic man علي مرورك و تشجيعك​*


----------



## joseph wadee (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

اللهم شتت شملهم وفرق بينهم وصب غضبك عليهم .على كل الذين يستخدمون العنف والارهاب والقتل والخطف والاكراه فى الدين  والذين يهدمون الكنائس ويقتلون المسيحين فى مصر وفلسطين والعراق وايران وكل دول العالم. 
على فكرةانا كل يوم بسمع الكلام ده فى مصر ومش انا بس اكيد كلنا عارفين كده. بس انا اخد الكلام وعكسته هههههههه ... طبعا الانجيل مش بيقول كده خالص. بس هى مجرد تفريغ مشاحنات


----------



## kalati79 (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



esambraveheart قال:


> *كلاكيت ...تاني مره
> سكوووووووووت يا اتباع الدين الحنيف...حانصور​*
> 
> 
> ...



اولا انا اشكركم على تلصيق الصور دي بالحاسوب
ثانيا دول ميمثلوش الدين الاسلامي الحنيف
اللى بعدوووووووووووووو


----------



## السيف (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

يعجز اللسان عن النقاش والإفصاح، بعد النظر إلى كل هذا الوضع "المقرف" المخزي!
الله يعين ع اللي جاي!!


----------



## esambraveheart (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



السيف قال:


> يعجز اللسان عن النقاش والإفصاح، بعد النظر إلى كل هذا الوضع "المقرف" المخزي!
> الله يعين ع اللي جاي!!


*
هي فعلا اوضاع مخزيه و مخجله و لذلك تجد الاخوه المسلمين لا يعلقون علي الموضوع الا بالتعليقات الساخطه علي الموضوع و من نشره او بالتهديد و الوعيد و الالفاظ النابيه ..و لكن هكذا هي الحال...فعندما تجرح الحقيقه قلب الشيطان و تصيبه في مقتل لابد و ان ترى الشيطان يرغي و يزبد هائجا يهدد و يتوعد و ينكر و يسب و يلعن و يعلن سخطه و نقمته علي الحقيقه و من اظهرها..
لكن ...لايزال في جعبة الحقيقه سهام كثيره  تسددها لقلب شيطان الاسلام و اعوانه و اتباعه​*


----------



## esambraveheart (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*هكذا المسلمون يجاهدون ...في زراعة و تجارة الحشيش و الافيون..و هذا هو ما يسمونه "الرزق الحلال" 











من هنا ايضا تاتى اموال طائله...
 الي جانب رؤوس الاموال العربيه الاسلاميه من السعوديه و ايران و التى يمولون بها شراء الاسلحه و جميع عمليات الاسلام الارهابيه






بارك الله فيك يا حاج...و لك في رسولك اسوة حسنه
















الله يعينكم في "جهادكم" يا اتباع سنة نبيكم






و حتى نسائهم اللائي يدعين العفه و يرتدين النقاب و الحجاب ..يتعاطين المخدرات
 ليقمن بالاعمال التى يكلفهن بها زعماء الارهاب الاسلامي ..فالمراه المسلمه مجرمه مثل الرجل تماما و يمكن ان تاتي باعمال ارهابيه تفوق اعمال الرجال في بشاعتها






و حتي تتضح الصوره اكثر ....






 و تتضح اكثر  و  اكثر...






و انظروا كيف تتعلم الطفله المسلمه من امها الرذيله ..و كل رذيله ..
و عندما تكبر و تسال ماهذا الفحش و الانحراف الذي نفعله..يرد عليها كبار فطاحل شيوخ الاسلام بفتواهم قائلين :
"هذا هو الجهاد في سبيل الله يا بنتي ..و هذا هو ما قيل في القران ..و اعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوه"
فترد الصغيره و قد غسلت المخدرات مخها ..."حقا..بارك الله في اسود الاسلام المجاهدين..و ما اروع هذا الجهاد ..في سبيل الله"

اي اله هذا الذى  تجاهدون في سبيله  ايها المسلمون بتجارة المخدرات و الرقيق و الاعراض و السلاح و القتل و الدمار؟؟؟​
​*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

ايــــه بس يا عصام...

مالك مضطهد الحج ده ليه ؟؟

وبعدين مانتا عارف بقى العيشة بقيت صعبة الايام دى !!

بس عارف بصراحة يعنى أكتر حاجة عجبانى فى الحج ده...

اللى بيقولوا عليها الزبيبة دى ( ختم التقوى :yahoo: ) 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا فعلا بصراحة بارك الله فيك يا حج 

بس مش عيب يسيب الحاجة تتصور بالمنظر ده والجوزة فى ايديها 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد فعلا مش عارفة اقول أيه...

عجز لســــــانى امام كل الصور الغريبة دى !!

وهى دى حقيــــــقة الاسلام واتباع حمادة بس يعنى هيجيبوه منين 

موضــــــوع هايل بجد يا عصام ربنا يقدرك وتفضح الاسلام كمان وكمان 

وأحنا فى انتظار المزيد...​


----------



## esambraveheart (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ربنا يقدرك وتفضح الاسلام كمان وكمان
> 
> ...​



امين يا بنتي...امين​


----------



## just member (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

طبعا لازم يحصل كدة واكتر من كدة كمان مش دينهم دين متع وشهوات ارضية
دة لو ما عملوش كدة يبقوا مش مسلمين
 وعلى رأى كلامهم
هذا هو شرع الله 
ودة من وجهة نظرهم طبعا


----------



## kalati79 (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



esambraveheart قال:


> *هكذا المسلمون يجاهدون ...في زراعة و تجارة الحشيش و الافيون..و هذا هو ما يسمونه "الرزق الحلال"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ليس هدا هو الاه المسلمين
و ليس ايضا حاصل العملية التالية   1زائد 1 زائد1 يساوي  1:thnk0001:


----------



## ملاك فرج (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

بجد دة اول يوم ادخل المنتديات المسيحية عموما بس بجد ربنا يعوضكم ويساعدكم على فكرة انا دارس حقوقودرست شريعة اسلاميه وقال ايه ان الرسول لما نزل عليه الوحى فى موضوع الزواج الى هى مثنى وثلاث ورباع كان متزوج تسعة فالمفروض انهم يبقوا اربعة بس لكن هو علشان الرسول مش ينفع يطلقهم ليه؟  
علشان لو طلقهم محدش ينفع يتزوجهم علشان كانو زوجات الرسول فمطلقش فهل دة يا جماعة منطق


----------



## esambraveheart (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*الصلاة عندهم مظهر زائف كاذب ليس اكثر..و هكذا يعلمون صغارهم ما ينبغي ان تكون عليه الصلاه ..وواضح ان الصغار يتعلمون من ذويهم كافضل ما يكون ...فيتعلمون الرياء و الزيف و الكذب و النفاق منذ حداثتهم
فالرياء و الزيف اثناء العباده هما السمتان الرئيسيتان  للمسلم عندما يدعي انه واقف ليصلي الي الله.






الم تسال نفسك يوما ايها المسلم المرائي هل ينظر الله الي حركاتك و عدد  ركعاتك و قيامك و سجودك و لا ينظر الي قلبك المرائي الزائف النجس؟؟؟؟
 و هل يحتاج الله اصلا لصلاتك الزائفه التي يملاها الرياء و عدم احترام الخالق القدير؟؟؟؟ ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



esambraveheart قال:


> *الصلاة عندهم مظهر زائف كاذب ليس اكثر..و هكذا يعلمون صغارهم ما ينبغي ان تكون عليه الصلاه ..وواضح ان الصغار يتعلمون من ذويهم كافضل ما يكون ...فيتعلمون الرياء و الزيف و الكذب و النفاق منذ حداثتهم​*
> *فالرياء و الزيف اثناء العباده هما السمتان الرئيسيتان للمسلم عندما يدعي انه واقف ليصلي الي الله.*​
> *
> 
> ...


[Q-BIBLE] 
*متى الأصحاح 6 العدد 5* 
*«وَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَلاَ تَكُنْ كَالْمُرَائِينَ فَإِنَّهُمْ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يُصَلُّوا قَائِمِينَ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ وَفِي زَوَايَا الشَّوَارِعِ لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ!*
[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## esambraveheart (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*يصدرون الفتاوى ليبرروا لانفسهم ادانة الاخرين ..
بينما هم في الحقيقه اول من يستحق الادانه
 بموجب شريعتهم  و فتاويهم

و من فمك ادينك ايها العبد الشرير

التدخين حرام شرعا يا شيخ...

و ان كنت ناسي افكرك​*


----------



## esambraveheart (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*


الانصارى9 قال:



			الحمد لله الذى رد كيد الكاذبين @ الصورة الاولى للشيرازى وهو من ائمة الشيعة وليس السنة اما الصورة الثانية هل يوجد سن معين فى انجيلك يااااااااااااااااااااااااا والثالثة من ادراك انهم من الشيشان من فضلك الذم الصدق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لماذا تتعمد تكرار مشاركتك 3 مرات؟؟؟...هل تظ ان الصدق هو بكثرة الكلام و تكراره؟؟؟؟




			الحمد لله الذى رد كيد الكاذبين @ الصورة الاولى للشيرازى وهو من ائمة الشيعة وليس السنة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الشيعه مسلمون بفتوى شيخ الازهر و لا تتبراوا منهم فهم منكم  و انتم منهم وكلكم مسلمون و ما يفعلونه يدينكم و يدين الاسلام ككل
و عموما فالصور لا تقتصر علي الشيعه بل اغلبها لاتباع السنه




			اما الصورة الثانية هل يوجد سن معين فى انجيلك يااااااااااااااااااااااااا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عجيب هذا الامر...هل يستلزم ان يقول الله لعباده المعنى الحرفي لما ينبغي ان يكون حلالا و ما ينبغي ان يكون حراما ليفهموا اين الحلال و اين الحرام؟؟؟؟
عموما عندكم في قرانكم ما "يقصر الجماع الجنسي للرجل مع المراه البالغه فقط ..اي التي تحيض...و بالتالي فالمقصود انه يستوجب ان تكون الانثي بالغة و  عاقلة و رشيده حتي يسمح لها بالزواج و ممارسة الجماع مع زوجها"
و بالنسبه لسؤالك عما هو في انجيلي بخصوص ذلك فلن اخوض في ذلك في هذا القسم لانه ممنوع من قبل الاداره 




			والثالثة من ادراك انهم من الشيشان من فضلك الذم الصدق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الا تقرا الصحف او تسمع نشرات الاخبار في التليفزيون حتى تسال سؤالا مثل هذا؟؟​*


----------



## esambraveheart (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*و هكذا اكرم الاسلام المراه و كرمها بموجب الشريعة الاسلاميه

 اذ جعل منها جاريه و اضحوكه و كيان للمتعه الجنسيه فقط و للمهانه و المذله  في العلن قبل الخفاء

 ...فيحق للرجل ..اي رجل يدعي انه مؤمن ..

ان يجلدها علي اردافها في ميدان عام 

اذا ما اخطات او انتابه هو الشك في انها اخطات ..
و بدون محكمه يصدر الحكم
 و بدون رحمه او ضمير...يتم تنفيذ المهانه في ميدان عام و علي الملاء و امام جميع الماره..

و ياللكرامه التي منحها الاسلام للمراه​*


----------



## esambraveheart (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



الثلج الابيض قال:


> وهذه فضائح المسيحيه
> 
> *********************



*ليس افضل من مسلم في الفبركه و التزوير و اصطناع الادله الكاذبه *
*هل تظن انه صعب ان نختلق فيديوهات لادانتكم كما تفعلون؟؟؟ و لكن هذه ليست طريقتنا*
*و هل تظن انه ليس بامكاننا انشاء مواقع علي الانترنت تحمل اسماء و صبغات اسلاميه لتضليلكم و تشكيككم كما تفعلون *
*(انظر تعليقات اصدقائك اسفل الفيديوهات التي وضعتها في موقعك و كيف يهنئونك علي انك فكرت في هذه الفكره العبقريه و قمت بعمل موقع باسم "صوت المسيحي الحر" ايها المزور الكذاب) و هاك اقتباس لتعليقه علي تزويرك و الدليل علي انك محترف للكذب و التزوير :copticmuslimm | January 23, 2008 *
*الله يوفقك...حلوة فكرة صوت المسيحي الحر وكنت عايز أعملها بس أنت سبقتنسي ....جزاك الله خيرا *​

*و هل تظن انه ليس بامكانى وضع روابط لفيديوهات اباحيه لمشايخكم او صور اباحيه و فيديوهات اباحيه "حقيقيه و ليست مزوره كما تعودتم ان تزوروا" لفتياتكم و نسائكم المحجبات و المنقبات اللائي يدعين العفه الكاذبه و يتسترن خلف الحجاب و النقاب و يتفاخرن بانهن عاهرات و محجبات و لكن لسن سافرات؟؟؟؟*​​​​


----------



## حفيد الرسول (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

اذا كان أخذ الدين من أفعال البشر فجميع الأديان باطلة

تحياتي


----------



## esambraveheart (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



حفيد الرسول قال:


> اذا كان أخذ الدين من أفعال البشر فجميع الأديان باطلة
> 
> تحياتي



*الفارق رهيب بين ضلال الناس بسبب ضلال ذواتهم ....و بين ضلال الناس بسبب ضلال شريعتهم 
فالشرائع اذا صحت فهي بريئه  من افعال البشر التي تنبع من ضلال ذواتهم و لا لوم علي شريعة طاهره بسبب فساد بعض من ينتمون اليها بالاسم فقط

و لكن ان كانت الشريعه هي مصدر هذا الضلال.. 

فاللوم يقع علي الشريعه ذاتها اكثر من البشر الذين ضلوا بسبب ضلالها و تضليلها لهم​*


----------



## جهاد لبنان (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

حاشي الاسلام ان يكون كذلك 
فانا من باب الدفاع عن الاسلام اقول انا لااستطيع تقييم دين سماوي بمجرد صورة 
فارجوا عدم التعرض للاديان بالاهانات الرخيصه والمغرضه 
فالاسلام انبل من ظاهرة انسانيه وجدت علي الارض


----------



## esambraveheart (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*يستحيل ان تكون  تلك الشربعة هي شريعة الله 

فالله اله متزن كامل و لا يمكن ان يتعارض عدله و انتقامه مع رحمته و عفوه و غفرانه

و الشريعه التي يتسود فيها القصاص  و الانتقام و العنف و التعطش للدماء الي الدرجة التي معها تمتنع الرحمه و العفو و المسامحه و التفهم لا يمكن ان تكون شريعة الله و لا يمكن ان يكون الله هو من امر بهذه القسوه و تلك الساديه

في احد اسواق "ام الارهاب الاسلامى و القسوه" ...ايران
طفل في الثامنه من عمره كان جائعا..فدفعه جوعه ليسرق "رغيف خبز" لياكل و يسد جوعه
فعاقبه "الاسلام الرحيم المتفهم المتسامح" طبقا للشريعه الاسلاميه المولعه بحب سفك الدماء و العنف...بقطع يده تحت عجلات سياره  ..ليعلن للعالم كم ان الاسلام دين رحمه و عفو و تسامح*


----------



## I3oss (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



> الا يوجد مسلم واحد جرئ يكذب ما تنطق به الصوره من شذوذ جنسي لكبار علماء الدين الحنيف و قادته ؟؟؟؟؟
> هل اخرستكم الحقيقه المره فتتصنعون عدم رؤية هذا الشذوذ؟؟؟؟
> حسنا ...سوف اذكركم به اينما كنتم عله يقطع السنتكم التي لاتنطق الا باللعنات و الاكاذيب و الافتراءات علي من اغاظوكم بطهارة انجيلهم



لقد اتهمت الاسلام والمسلمين زورا وبهتانا 
من قال لك أن هولاء مسلمين لقد عجزتم عن وجود خطأ واحد في الإسلام فجئتم بأقوام  منحرفيين ونسبتوهم إلى الإسلام تبا لتلك الإفتراءات هؤلاء لا ينتمون إلى الإسلام  بصلة كيف يمثلون الإسلام وهم أول من حاربوه 
أرجو أن تكون أكثر دقة وتحريا خاصة في مواضيع الاتهام وأن تكون على دراية وعلم


----------



## I3oss (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



> في احد اسواق "ام الارهاب الاسلامى و القسوه" ...ايران
> طفل في الثامنه من عمره كان جائعا..فدفعه جوعه ليسرق "رغيف خبز" لياكل و يسد جوعه
> فعاقبه "الاسلام الرحيم المتفهم المتسامح" طبقا للشريعه الاسلاميه المولعه بحب سفك الدماء و العنف...بقطع يده تحت عجلات سياره ..ليعلن للعالم كم ان الاسلام دين رحمه و عفو و تسامح


 
لازال مسلسل اللإفتراءات على الأسلام متواصلا من أين جئت بهذا الكلام 
ومن قال لك أن إيران تطبق الأحكام الإسلامية إيران دولة شيعية لا علاقة لها بدين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لهم معتقداتهم الخاصة وطقوسهم الخاصة والإسلام منه براء كما جئت من قبل بصور الشذوذ الجنسي لذلك الرافض (الشيعي)

أما معاقبة الإسلام للسارق فهناك أحكام 
أولا إذا كان الشخص فقيرا ولم يجد وسيلة إلا السرقة وكانت هي الحل الأخير فيجوز له أن يسرق بما يكفيه فقط ولا يأثم ولا يعزر

أما إن كان ميسور الحال وسرق شيئا زهيدا أقل من النصاب فيعزر ولا تقطع يده
والنصاب 85 جراما من الذهب أو 595 جراما من الفضة أو ما يعادلها من ورق نقدي

أما السرقة بشيء بلغ حد النصاب فهنا تقطع يده وليس كما ذكرت أنت واتهمت الاسلام فالاسلام أرحم على الانسان من أم الطفل على ولدها

***********************


----------



## I3oss (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



> الاطفال ضحايا هجوم البواسل الشيشان المسلمين علي مدرسة في اقليم البزلان
> الاحصائيات و الصور تؤكد ان جميع الاطفال الذين خرجوا احياء هم من اذعنوا لاعتداء البواسل الشيشان المسلمين جنسيا عليهم لخوفهم من التهديد بالقتل يذكران الاطفال جميعا لا تتعدي اعمارهم العشرة اعوام
> اما الاطفال الذين قاوموا عملية الاعتداء الجنسي عليهم فقد قتلوا بوحشيه لا مثيل لها ...و التقارير تؤكد ايضا ان عددا ليس بقليل من الاطفال القتلي قد تم الاعتداء الجنسي عليهم بالقوه لوجوداثار المقاومه علي الجثث و حتي و هم اموات من قبل البواسل المسلمين
> و قد خرج الاطفال الناجون عرايا من مكان احتجازهم كما يظهر في الصوره بعد ان انقذتهم قوات الكوماندوز..و لكن للاسف...بعد فوات الاوان


   يبدو أنك  تبحث في مواقع البحث عن جرائم ثم تنشرها في المنتديات باسم الاسلام لتشوه صورة الاسلام 

(( يريديون ليطفئو نور الله بأفواههم والله متم نوره ولو كره الكافرون ))

هنا اقتباس من المصدر الذي ذكرته ((وشهد شاهد من أهله))

[وقالت رئيسة لجنة أمهات بيسلان سوزانا دودييفا -في حديث لوكالة رويترز للأنباء- إن الصور التي التقطت عبر كاميرا فيديو محمولة تؤكد قناعتها أن قوى الأمن هي التي أطلقت قنابل يدوية على جدران القاعة الرياضية حيث كان الرهائن محتجزين مما أسفر عن اشتعال النيران التي أحاطت بالمبنى بكامله.



وتساءلت دودييفا في تصريح لوسائل الإعلام عقب عرض الشريط في مركز ثقافي محلي في بيسلان عن السبب الذي دفع بقوات الأمن إلى إلقاء القنابل على الرغم من معرفتهم بوجود عدد كبير من الأطفال في الداخل.  
/COLOR] 

وأخيرا توضيح للإخوة القراء أن الشيشان بلد محتل ومن حقه مقاومة المحتليين وطردهم من بلادهم كما هو الحاصل في فلسطين
أرجو من الكاتب ألا يزيف الحقيقة


----------



## I3oss (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



esambraveheart قال:


> *الناجون من الاطفال بعد الاعتداء الجنسي الوحشي و الشاذ عليهم​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## esambraveheart (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*



			لازال مسلسل اللإفتراءات على الأسلام متواصلا من أين جئت بهذا الكلام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *ومن قال لك أن إيران تطبق الأحكام الإسلامية إيران دولة شيعية لا علاقة لها بدين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لهم معتقداتهم الخاصة وطقوسهم الخاصة والإسلام منه براء كما جئت من قبل بصور الشذوذ الجنسي لذلك الرافض (الشيعي)*​



*هل انت اعلم من شيخ الازهر؟؟؟*
*الشيعه مسلمون بفتوى شيخ الازهر فلا تتبراوا منهم فهم منكم و انتم منهم و ما يفعلونه هو من تعاليم الاسلام التى تتبعونها كلكم كمسلمين*​ 
*



			أما معاقبة الإسلام للسارق فهناك أحكام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


> *أولا إذا كان الشخص فقيرا ولم يجد وسيلة إلا السرقة وكانت هي الحل الأخير فيجوز له أن يسرق بما يكفيه فقط ولا يأثم ولا يعزر*​



*اذا فالاسلام يجيز السرقه....و شهد شاهد من اهلها*

*



			أما إن كان ميسور الحال وسرق شيئا زهيدا أقل من النصاب فيعزر ولا تقطع يده
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​​


> *والنصاب 85 جراما من الذهب أو 595 جراما من الفضة أو ما يعادلها من ورق نقدي*​



*معنى كلامك هذا ان الاسلام يعفو عن المسلم السارق و لا يحاسبه علي سرقته اذا كان ما سرقه لا يتعدي 85 جرام ذهب ..*
*اي ان المسلم عنده تصريح بموجب شريعة الاسلام ان يسرق حتى ما يعادل 10540 جنيه مصرى (بسعر جرام الدهب اليوم عيار 18 مش 24 كمان) و لايعاقب و لا تعاقبه الشريعه الاسلاميه علي ذلك *
*و تلك شهاده نشكرك عليها يا اخ *
*فهي تعني ان الاسلام يحض بمنتهي الوقاحه علي السرقه*​ 
*



			أما السرقة بشيء بلغ حد النصاب فهنا تقطع يده وليس كما ذكرت أنت واتهمت الاسلام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**"نصاب" ايه يا راجل انت؟؟؟...ما الموضوع "خل" و السرقه محلله للمسلم علي عينك يا تاجر و بشهادة الشهود اللي انت اولهم*​ 
*



			فالاسلام أرحم على الانسان من أم الطفل على ولدها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا...ما هو باين من الصور.*​ 



> ***********************************​



*لا مجال للحديث هنا عن الشريعه المسيحيه في هذا القسم كتعليمات ادارة الموقع *
*لكن اطرح كلامك هذا في قسم الردعلي الشبهات حتى استطيع الرد عليك و يسعدنى ان اكون اول من يرد علي كلامك هذا*​​​


----------



## عبدربه (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

موضوعك هايل
الرب يجزيك تعب محبتك
الا تستحى؟
لو كانت الصور التى اوردتها تدل على الشذوذ الجنسى الا تستحى ان تنشرها و يوجد فى المنتدى من الفتيات الكثير
و شادين خنسا ؟؟؟ ماشى انا معاك و لكن
كم عدد المسيحين فى العالم الذين يمارسون اللواط ؟؟؟ فى الدول الغربيه ؟ و لا دول مش مسيحيين؟
و انا مندهش منك و من كل من ساهم معاك . بتاع على الرابع و الخامس ده .
الم تكن فضيحه من فتره ليست بالقصيره ان نشر احد القساوسه الاقباط فيلم كامل له مع واحده من افراد رعيته و هو و هى  فى اوضاع ليس لها وصف؟
ارايت الفيلم ؟ انا رايته و عندى على الكمبيوتر و عندى صور له كمان . و اظن ان ما لم ينشر عما يحدث فى بين القساوسه و جميلات رعيتهم  الكثير و كل يوم فى امريكا عندنا حوادث مثل ذلك و الصور موجوده
و الكننى استحى ان انشرها على الموقع؟
ديننا حرم علينا الفحش فى القول او العمل
و حتى لا تقول هربت من الاجابه ؟
انت اوردت صور لرجال دين من المسلمين الشيعه ؟ يمكن ان تقول اى شئ عنها لكل شخص رؤيه لها
و لكن هل هؤلاء كل المسلمين و كل علمائهم
هل الاسلام حلل اللواط و  الزنا ام حرمهم 
و موضوع الشيشان ؟
انا اول مره اسمع ان المقاتلين الشيشان الذين ذهبوا لعمل عمل فى نظرهم شهاده و بطوله و فداء ان يكون هذا هو ما يفعلونه المتمسك بالدين لا يفعل ذلك فى اى شريعه 
ثم انا اول مره اسمع ان الشيشان اغتصبوا الاطفال فى هذه الواقعه 
من اين اتيت انت بهذه المعلومات العظيمه؟


----------



## I3oss (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



> هل انت اعلم من شيخ الازهر؟؟؟
> 
> الشيعه مسلمون بفتوى شيخ الازهر فلا تتبراوا منهم فهم منكم و انتم منهم و ما يفعلونه هو من تعاليم الاسلام التى تتبعونها كلكم كمسلمين


عندما يرد نص في الحديث أو القرآن فإن المسلم لا يلتفت إلى أحد مهما بلغ علمه لأن المسلم يعبد الله فهو يتبع دين الله ولا يعبد الشيخ إنما الشيخ يوضح المفاهيم للناس التي يجهلونها فبطبيعة الحال ليس كل الناس عالم بالدين 
فإذا كان شيخ الأزهر قال عنهم هم مسلمون فإن الحديث واضح من سب صحابة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد كفر وهم يسبون خيرة أهل الإرض ويكفرونهم صباح مساء فبذلك يكون حكمهم واضح ولا يحتاج لشيخ أوعالم يخالف هذا القول 
لأنه توجد قاعدة عامة كل إنسان يؤخذ منه ويرد إلا الكتاب والسنة (أحاديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم)
والخطأ وارد لكل إنسان 




> اذا فالاسلام يجيز السرقه....و شهد شاهد من اهلها


يا أخي أنا لا أدري ماذا أكتب لك حتى تفهم فالموضوع بسيط أنا ذكرت لك وسأذكره مجددا انتبه[/ إذا كان فقيرا محتاجا حاجة شديدة وقد بذل مافي وسعه ليسد رمقه ولم يستطع فإنه يستطيع أن يسرق بما يكفيه فقط لا تأخذ نصف الكلام وتترك آخره



> معنى كلامك هذا ان الاسلام يعفو عن المسلم السارق و لا يحاسبه علي سرقته اذا كان ما سرقه لا يتعدي 85 جرام ذهب ..
> 
> اي ان المسلم عنده تصريح بموجب شريعة الاسلام ان يسرق حتى ما يعادل 10540 جنيه مصرى (بسعر جرام الدهب اليوم عيار 18 مش 24 كمان) و لايعاقب و لا تعاقبه الشريعه الاسلاميه علي ذلك
> و تلك شهاده نشكرك عليها يا اخ
> فهي تعني ان الاسلام يحض بمنتهي الوقاحه علي السرقه


 إذا كنت لا تفهم فهذه مشكلتك وليست مشكلة الإسلام أنا كتبت لك بالعربية الفصحى حتى يفهم الجميع ولم أكتب ألغاز وطلاسم قلت لك أنه إذا كان ميسور الحال وسرق شيئا زهيدا أقل من النصاب فيعزر ولا تقطع يده والتعزير يقدره الحاكم  و التعزير هي العقوبة 



> "نصاب" ايه يا راجل انت؟؟؟...ما الموضوع "خل" و السرقه محلله للمسلم علي عينك يا تاجر و بشهادة الشهود اللي انت اولهم


 أنا حقيقة لا أعرف كيف فهمت الكلام بهذه الطريقة أنصحك أن تقرأ الموضوع عدة مرات حتى تفهم الموضوع وإذا في نقطة مش واضحة إسألني وإن شاء الله راح أبين لك مع أن الموضوع واضح وضوح الشمس



> لا...ما هو باين من الصور.


 يا أخي مثلما قلت لك سابقا هؤلاء ليسوا منا و الإسلام بريء براءة الذئب من دم يوسف من فعلتهم هذه 
يا خي يعني بالغصب تريد الإسلام أن يتحمل أخطاء الغير كما هي العادة أنا أقولك لو كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم موجودا في هذه الحادثة لما رضي أن يفعلوا هؤلاء فعلتهم بهذا الطفل بسبب سرقة كسرة خبز
وأنا والإسلام أول من ينكر ويدين هذه الفعلة



> لا مجال للحديث هنا عن الشريعه المسيحيه في هذا القسم كتعليمات ادارة الموقع
> 
> لكن اطرح كلامك هذا في قسم الردعلي الشبهات حتى استطيع الرد عليك و يسعدنى ان اكون اول من يرد علي كلامك هذا


 أشكرك على التنبيه


----------



## engy_love_jesus (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

ياجماعة اكيد هيقولوا كفرة يا اما مجانين 
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## عزازيل (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

يا اخى بلا خيبه قله ادب و سفاله على الفاضى 
يا لمض يا ابو ستين لسان اختشى على دمك لسه دم العرب المسلمين فى العراق ما نشفش .من فرسان الصليب الامريكان و قبلهم من احفاد القرده و الخنازير اليهود و قبلهم من الصليبين الاوائل فى بيت المقدس و قبلهم او بعدهم من الصليبين الامريكان فى حق الهنود الحمر يا اخى انتم تاريخكم اسود لا احمر بلون الدم و بتدعوا ان عندكم عصر الشهداء . صح واحد لالف من قتل باسم الصليب مائه ضعف من قتل دفاعا عن الصليب
كل المسلمين فى العالم كانوا بيستنكروا هذه الاحداث انا بنفسى اتكلمت مع ناس منهم ساعه العمليه دى و من امتى المسلمين لما بيدخلوا بلد بيقتلوا الى فيها 
اقرا انت وصايا نبيهم ايه


----------



## esambraveheart (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



عبدربه قال:


> الا تستحى؟



*الا تستحون انتم و انتم من ياتي بهذا الافعال الشاذه المشينه و الاجراميه ثم تقولون ان الله هو من امر بهذا الاجرام و بهذا الشذوذ و الضلال؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## عبدربه (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

يا صديقى يا ذا القلب الشجاع رد على كلماتى بما يناسبها 
الرد المبتور ده ملوش معنى


----------



## esambraveheart (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*



			يا اخى بلا خيبه قله ادب و سفاله على الفاضى 
يا لمض يا ابو ستين لسان اختشى على دمك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

خليك مؤدب...و لما تشوف واحد بيقول الحقيقه ياريت تسمع بدل ما تشتم  و تبقي لمض عالفاضي و بستين لسان و سبعين الف وش




			لسه دم العرب المسلمين فى العراق ما نشفش .من فرسان الصليب الامريكان و قبلهم من احفاد القرده و الخنازير اليهود و قبلهم من الصليبين الاوائل فى بيت المقدس و قبلهم او بعدهم من الصليبين الامريكان فى حق الهنود الحمر يا اخى انتم تاريخكم اسود لا احمر بلون الدم و بتدعوا ان عندكم عصر الشهداء . صح واحد لالف من قتل باسم الصليب مائه ضعف من قتل دفاعا عن الصليب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تاريخ الاسلام الدموى معروف و لا يخفي علي احد و لا مجال للمقارنه بين ما يحدث في الحروب و بين ما يحدث في السلم باسم الدين و تنفيذا للشريعه





			كل المسلمين فى العالم كانوا بيستنكروا هذه الاحداث
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تستنكرون في الظاهر بينما السيوف مخفيه وراء ظهوركم و الولع بسفك دماء الابرياء يملاء قلوبكم و تؤيدون بالنفس و المال كل عمل ارهابي و كل عمل شاذ يحض عليه الاسلام و تحض عليه شريعة الاسلام




			و من امتى المسلمين لما بيدخلوا بلد بيقتلوا الى فيها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

من يوم ما اتوجد الاسلام و دي طريقته و طريقة المسلمين..قتل و ابادة و تشويه كل ماهو ليس مسلم و الاعتداء علي مال و ارض و عرض و حرية الاخرين كتعاليم الاسلام التي لا تحض الا علي العدوان و معاداة الناس بلا سبب سوى انهم ليسوا مسلمين و لا يسجدون لنبي الاسلام و لمن يتبعه​*


----------



## السياف العراقي (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*


----------



## I3oss (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



> تاريخ الاسلام الدموى معروف و لا يخفي علي احد و لا مجال للمقارنه بين ما يحدث في الحروب و بين ما يحدث في السلم باسم الدين و تنفيذا للشريعه


 أريدك أن تكون منصفا ولو لمرة واحدة و أن تنظر بمنظار الحق والعدل و الحياد 
و أريدك أن تجاوبني الآن من الظالم ومن المظلوم  
هل أهل العراق إرهابيين أم الأمريكان هم الإرهابيين الذين أتوا من أبعد بقاع الأرض لينهبوا البترول وخيرات العراق والأمريكان مدعوميين من أوروبا المسيحية وعندهم أحدث الصواريخ المدمرة  ومجهزين بكل شيء ليحاربوا شعبا أعزل
 من الإرهابي الظالم في هذه الحالة هل هم المقاومون للإحتلال الذين لا يملكون قوت يومهم وهم يدافعون عن أبسط حقوقهم المشروعة للعيش 
من الظالم عندما يأتي جندي مسيحي يقتحم أحد المنازل ليلا وهو سكران ليلبي شهوته الحيوانية فيغتصب النساء أمام ناظر أعين أهل البيت أجمعين وبعد أن يعري الشيخ الكبير وينهال عليه ضربا ويقتله بدم بارد أمام النساء 
هل عرفت الإنسانية وحشية أكثر من هذا 
هؤلاء الإرهابيون المتوحشون الزناة لم تعرف البشرية جرائم قط أقبح وأشنع  من جرائمهم التي لا تمت إلى الإنسانية بصلة 
أريدك فقط أن تضع نفسك مكان ذلك الشيغ الكبير ماذا سيكون موقفك؟؟؟




> تستنكرون في الظاهر بينما السيوف مخفيه وراء ظهوركم و الولع بسفك دماء الابرياء يملاء قلوبكم و تؤيدون بالنفس و المال كل عمل ارهابي و كل عمل شاذ يحض عليه الاسلام و تحض عليه شريعة الاسلام


أولا أريدك أن تتكلم كلاما معقولا وتعطيني برهانا لتثبت به كلامك فما أسهل الكذب والتزوير والإفتراء
عن أي سيوف تتحدث وعن أي أبرياء تتكلم هل قصدك أن الجندي الأمريكي بريء 

وماذا تقصد بالعمل الإرهابي إعطني اسم دولة احتلها المسلمون واعتدوا عليها كما فعل المسيحيون

وأقول لك مرة أخرى أثبت وأعطني دليلا واحد من القرآن أو السنة يحث على الشذوذ 

عندما تتكلم أثبت صحة كلامك بالدليل ولا تتكلم بدافع العاطفة والتعصب لأن الحق حق والباطل باطل مهما كان



> من يوم ما اتوجد الاسلام و دي طريقته و طريقة المسلمين..قتل و ابادة و تشويه كل ماهو ليس مسلم و الاعتداء علي مال و ارض و عرض و حرية الاخرين كتعاليم الاسلام التي لا تحض الا علي العدوان و معاداة الناس بلا سبب سوى انهم ليسوا مسلمين و لا يسجدون لنبي الاسلام و لمن يتبعه


 هلا أعطيتني دليلا واحدا على كلامك 
على من اعتدى الإسلام  ؟قتل من ؟وأباد من؟ 
كل الكلام الذي ذكرته ينطبق على المسيحيين جملة وتفصيلا
أولا القتل و التشويه والإبادة في العراق على أيدي المسيحين 
السرقة والتعرض للمال والبترول والأرض والعرض أيضا في العراق على أيدي المسيحيين
التعرض للحريات في العراق وفي فلسطين عندما قامت انتخابات نزيهة واختار الشعب حكومته حاصرت أمريكا وأوروبا (وهم بطبيعة الحال مسيحيين) الشعب الفلسطيني حصارا شديدا وأوقفت تعامل البنوك معهم وقطعت الرواتب على الشعب بأكمله لأنه انتخب حكومته بنفسه 
أما  العدوان ومعاداة الناس حتى يومنا هذا مازال المسيحيون يتعرضون للدين الإسلامي ورسوله الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بالسب وتشويه صورة الإسلام والصاق التهم عليه
إضافة إلى منعهم للمسلمات بلبس الحجاب (هل هذه الحرية ) 
والتشديد على المسلمين والتضييق عليهم ووضعهم في السجون دون تهمة أو سبب 

لقد ذكرت لك مثالا واحدا لكل ما افتريت به على الإسلام والأمثلة كثيرة عن جرائم المسيحيين

أنت الآن اذكر لي مثالا واحدا عن كل التهم اتهمت بها الإسلام
إ


----------



## almaghribi (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: I3oss في رده على /  مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

سلام ونعمة معك اخي العزيز
احييك بكل احترام وتقدير واسمخ لي اخي ان اتكلم معك 
اخي الحبيب لماذا لا نترك العصبية الدينية جانبا ونتكلم بشيء من العقلنة والتواضع  ....
اخي الحبيب هل ممكن تشرح لي كيف غزت امريكا العراق هل ب * هللويا مجدا ليسوع * ام من بطريقةاخرى ام هل بقولك ان المسيحيين هم القتلة فهل انت تحكم على المسيحي كشخص هذا ان ان فعلا مسيحيا ام انك تحكم على المسيحية انها اصل العنف وانها تحرض مؤمنيها على القال وغزول اراضي الاخرين  ... اخي الحبيب * ايعوس * لماذا لا تفكر بتان وهدوء حتى تتيح لعقلك المحترم ان تحلل الامور على اصولها دون اي شتم وسب بل بالرزانة ان السيد المسيح قد جاء بغير ما نسبته الى المسيحيين ولم يحرض احدا على القتل مهما كانت الظروف بل جاء بالمحبة * احبوا اعدائكم * وبالبركة * باركوا لاعنيكوم * والاحسان  * احسنوا الى مسيئيكم * ليس كما قال صاحب الشريعة الاسلامية * محمد * في كلماته الملئى بدماء القتل والغزوات ويكفي ما تحويه احاديته التي ملئت كتب الاسلام ومهم القران بكلمات القتل والقصاص والعقاب وغير ذالك من الكلمات التي لا تخلوامن البشاعة والفضاعة ..... فترة يقول انه رسول رحمة وتارة قاتلوا المشركين وتارة اخرى اتركوهم في افعالهم  ... احمد الرب لانه اخرجني من دروب الظلام الذي كنت تائها فيها وانا مغمض العينين  ... ولكن كفا من الصمت خان الاوان لكشف القناع عن الاسلام  وكاتبه محمد ان الله براء من محمد ومن شريعته التي لا تمس بكرامة الانسان من شيء  ....
اصلي الى الرب من اجل كل المسلمين و ناكري الرب يسوعالمسيح ان ينير الرب اعينهم ويردهم الى قطيعه 
افق اخي من سباتك العميق وفي المرة المقبلة فكر قبل ان تناقش  نصيحة من اخوك المسلم السابق المسيحي الحالي بافتخار * حسن المغربي*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

:smil13: قسوة بالرسول الى كان بيكل شفايف العيال الصغيره برده وبلاش افضحة هنا خلنى بحضر قنبله لرزول الازلم واعونه 
​


----------



## sondos_m2006 (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*موضوع رائع رائع بمعنى الكلمة مفيش بعد كده ربنا يعوض تعبك يا عصام والصور واضحة وجامدة ومحطوطة فى اماكنها بالظبط مع الردود وفعلا محدش منهم يقدر يقول انها غلط هما بس مش لاقين حاجة يقولوها بيقولوا انها للشيعة مع ان اصلا الشيعة مسلمين زى ما بتقول و برضه الصور الموجودة فى الموضوع فى منها كتير للسنة*


----------



## esambraveheart (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*



			من الظالم عندما يأتي جندي مسيحي يقتحم أحد المنازل ليلا وهو سكران ليلبي شهوته الحيوانية فيغتصب النساء أمام ناظر أعين أهل البيت أجمعين وبعد أن يعري الشيخ الكبير وينهال عليه ضربا ويقتله بدم بارد أمام النساء 
هل عرفت الإنسانية وحشية أكثر من هذا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا تكذب و لا تفترى و لا تؤلف الاكاذيب لتدافع عن ضلال شريعتك و عن ضلال و همجية من يتبعونها...و علي الرغم من انني لم اتعرض بعد للحروب و لخسة و دنائة ووحشية المسلمين في معاملة اعدائهم و الاسري من اعدائهم في الحروب و لكن هات ادله علي كلامك و انتظر مني سيلا جارفا من الادله علي وحشية و همجية الاسلام و المسلمين في السلم و في الحرب و علي تاريخ الاسلام الاسود الدامي منذ وجد علي الارض




			هؤلاء الإرهابيون المتوحشون الزناة لم تعرف البشرية جرائم قط أقبح وأشنع  من جرائمهم التي لا تمت إلى الإنسانية بصلة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لابد انك تتكلم عن المسلمين..فليس هناك من يتصف بكل هذه الصفات سوى المسلمين ..فلا تلقوا النار في حجر غيركم




			أريدك فقط أن تضع نفسك مكان ذلك الشيغ الكبير ماذا سيكون موقفك؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عن اي شيخ تتكلم ايها الكذاب المزور للحقائق؟؟؟و لماذا لم تاتينا بصورة له و هو يهان من الامريكان كقولك؟؟؟
و لعلمك الخاص..هناك صور كثيره ابشع مما نشرته انا في هذا الموضوع و لكن نظرا لبشاعتها فقد قامت الاداره بحذفها





			أولا أريدك أن تتكلم كلاما معقولا وتعطيني برهانا لتثبت به كلامك فما أسهل الكذب والتزوير والإفتراء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هل انت ضعيف البصر الي هذا الحد؟؟؟
الا تكفيك كل صور التمثيل بجثث القتلي و الفظائع التي يرتكبها اخوانك المسلمون بزعم الجهاد الكاذب في سبيل الله؟؟
و اين هو التزوير و الكذب و الافتراءفي صورة المسلم الذي لم يكتفي بقتل اعدائه بل قام بتقطيع ايديهم بعد موتهم و ربطها في خيط واحد و راح يتباهي بها كانها دلاية مفاتيح ذهبيه يلفها حول اصبعه؟؟
 و اين هو التزوير و الكذب و الافتراءفي صورة المسلمين الذين لم يكتفوا بقتل اعدائهم بل شقوا بطونهم و صدورهم و اخرجوا قلوبهم و احشائهم و راحوا ياكلونها و يعضون فيها كالكلاب الضاله المسعوره؟؟؟
دقق النظر يا هذا في الصور و ستجد انك تدافع دفاعا واهيا لا يدافعه الا من عميت عيناه او مات ضميره عن الحق



			عن أي سيوف تتحدث وعن أي أبرياء تتكلم هل قصدك أن الجندي الأمريكي بريء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هي ليست فقط سيوف بل قنابل و متفجرات و رصاص و كل سلاح مشروع و غير مشروع يستخدمها الاسلام لاحداث الاثر الارهابي المطلوب في النفوس  ظنا منه و ممن يتبعونه ان هذه الاساليب الارهابيه سوف تخرس الالسنه فلا تصرح بحقيقة الاسلام المقززه و  المنفره لكل انسان علي وجه الارض مهما كانت شريعته اومذهبه
الا يكفي ان اليهود انفسهم علي الرغم مما عرف عنهم من العنف ينتقدون عنفكم و قسوتكم و شراستكم و شراسة شريعتكم التي نست ان الله كما انه عادل فهو رحيم و غفور فراحت تعاقب بقسوه لا مثيل لها وترجم و تذبح و  تقطع ايادي اطفال دفعهم الجوع لسرقة رغيف خبز  يسد جوعهم...الم تري يا صاحب ان اول من نشر هذه الصور لهذا الطفل الذي قطعتم يده كان اسرائيليا و يهوديا و ان الصور عليها التعليق بالعبريه و الانجليزيه
اي انه "حتي اليهود" يشمئزون من افعالكم و علي الرغم من قسوتهم فقد وجدوا ان قسوتكم لا مثيل لها في تاريخ البشريه فراحوا ينتقدون ما فعلتموه و ما فعله الاسلام بهذا الطفل الجائع الذي لم يتعدي عمره الثمانية اعوام




			وماذا تقصد بالعمل الإرهابي إعطني اسم دولة احتلها المسلمون واعتدوا عليها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كثير جدا ...لكن ساذكر منها علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر صقليه..القسطنطينيه..مصر..الشام




			وأقول لك مرة أخرى أثبت وأعطني دليلا واحد من القرآن أو السنة يحث على الشذوذ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هنا "المنتدى العام" ..و الادارة لا تسمح بالتعرض للاحاديث او للكتب هنا في هذا القسم و لكن ان اردت ادله فهي كثيره و يمكنك الاطلاع علي منتدى حوار الاديان فستجد ان كثير من اخوتنا هنا قد اوردوا الكثير من الادله علي هذه النقطه "بالذات" من واقع الاحاديث و كلمات القران نفسه




			عندما تتكلم أثبت صحة كلامك بالدليل ولا تتكلم بدافع العاطفة والتعصب لأن الحق حق والباطل باطل مهما كان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يا زميل..كل كلمه اتكلم بها اتيك بدليلا "مصورا" عليها..و ليس هناك كلمة قيلت في هذا الموضوع بدون "دليل مصور..و ربما اكثر من دليل واحد"​*


----------



## اللواء الأخضر (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

اصلا هذه الصور ملعوب عليها ولا يوجد اي شك في هذا وانت متحامل على الاسلام بشكل كبير ولكن انا لن ارد الا بما هو خير


----------



## عبدربه (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

كلامك صعب قوى يعنى مش ممكن يكون ده راى فيه شئ من الانصاف 
اولا .
هات ادلتك على همجيه ووحشيه المسلمين و انا انتظر هذا السيل الجارف ليتم الرد عليه كله و كمان عاوز ادله على تسامح المسيحيين فى حروبهم و حبهم و عطفهم على اعداءهم
انت يا صديقى عمن تدافع لا اعلم عمن؟ عن الامريكان ام الاسرائلين ؟ عمن 
ان كنت تدافع عن الامريكان ؟ فلسنا نحن من ادناهم و لكن محاكمهم من ادانتهم و سجنتهم . اذا كنت تدافع عن الاسرائليين فلا عجب انتم مقتنعون ان من حقهم ان يدخلوا هذه الارض وان ياخذوها فهى لهم بحكم التوراه 
و لكننى اتعجب ماذا تنتظر ممن يدافع عن ارضه ووطنه ماذا يفعل؟ يقتل المحتل و المتعاون معه من بنى وطنه ماذا كنت لتفعل انت؟
من الواضح ياصديقى انك ضعيف الذاكره 
قاطعى الرؤس فى العراق يعدمون و بشكل بشع كل محتل او خائن او مناصر للمحتل 
هناك بعض التجاوزات التى استنكرها مثل قتل النساء او التمثيل بالجثث و لكنك تتكلم بملئ فيك. يا اخى  الاتتذكر الاندلس و محاكم التفتيش  و حرق المسلمين ممن لم يدخلوا المسيحيه على الشموع الا تتذكر بيت المقدس وغزو الصليبين لها  و غرق ارجل خيولهم فى دماء المسلمين .غزو كل البلاد الاسلاميه كلها تقريبا حيث قتل  1.5 مليون فى الجزائر وحدها و ليبيا و مصر و المغرب الم يكونوا هؤلاء القاتليين  من اتباع يسوع . الم يقتل الامريكان المسيحيين ملايين الهنود الحمر للاستيلاء على ارضهم اليسوا مسيحيين متمسكين ؟اوامر يسوع بذلك؟
الم تر صور ابو غريب ياصديقى و محمد الدره ؟
 انت تذكر دول دخلها المسلمين و اعتدوا عليها . اين ادلتك يا صديقى ؟ انا اريد منك حديثا واحدا لنبينا ان اذا دخلتم بلدا فاقتلوا ما فيها من نساء و اطفا ل و شيوخ و ابيدوا الحرث والنسل؟ 
و انا لا اريد منك ان تقتبس يا فندم قوله بالعاميه حتى انا راضى.
و  اخيرا ادلتك المصوره جميله جدا و لكن 
انا اريد ان نتناقش فى العقيده و ما تفعل ووصايا موسسيها


----------



## esambraveheart (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



اللواء الأخضر قال:


> اصلا هذه الصور ملعوب عليها ولا يوجد اي شك في هذا وانت متحامل على الاسلام بشكل كبير ولكن انا لن ارد الا بما هو خير



*انصحك بالبحث عن رد اخر يكون اكثر اقناعا و موضوعيه من هذا الرد الواهي  لان الصور حقيقيه مليون بالمائه و من واقع افعال الاسلام و المسلمين المخزيه ..
و انا لا اتحامل علي الاسلام ..لان الاسلام بضلال شريعته يفضح نفسه بنفسه ..و ما انا اقوم به هنا ليس الا مجرد  "توضيح و اظهار ليس اكثر" لفضائح  و فظائع  الاسلام التي يعلنها الاسلام بنفسه و بافعال من يتبعون شريعته المشينه ..
فان كنتم تخجلون من الصور... افلا تخجلون من الافعال نفسها؟؟؟
و ان كنتم تخجلون من الصور و الافعال ..افلا تخجلون من الشريعة  الضاله المضله التي حضت عليها؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## عبدربه (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

عفوا انا لا اصدقك
انت اكيد مسلم و داخل تدعى ذلك
ان كنتى فعلا كما تقولين اثبتى ذلك


----------



## esambraveheart (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: I3oss في رده على /  مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



almaghribi قال:


> سلام ونعمة معك اخي العزيز
> احييك بكل احترام وتقدير واسمخ لي اخي ان اتكلم معك
> اخي الحبيب لماذا لا نترك العصبية الدينية جانبا ونتكلم بشيء من العقلنة والتواضع  ....
> اخي الحبيب هل ممكن تشرح لي كيف غزت امريكا العراق هل ب * هللويا مجدا ليسوع * ام من بطريقةاخرى ام هل بقولك ان المسيحيين هم القتلة فهل انت تحكم على المسيحي كشخص هذا ان ان فعلا مسيحيا ام انك تحكم على المسيحية انها اصل العنف وانها تحرض مؤمنيها على القال وغزول اراضي الاخرين  ... اخي الحبيب * ايعوس * لماذا لا تفكر بتان وهدوء حتى تتيح لعقلك المحترم ان تحلل الامور على اصولها دون اي شتم وسب بل بالرزانة ان السيد المسيح قد جاء بغير ما نسبته الى المسيحيين ولم يحرض احدا على القتل مهما كانت الظروف بل جاء بالمحبة * احبوا اعدائكم * وبالبركة * باركوا لاعنيكوم * والاحسان  * احسنوا الى مسيئيكم * ليس كما قال صاحب الشريعة الاسلامية * محمد * في كلماته الملئى بدماء القتل والغزوات ويكفي ما تحويه احاديته التي ملئت كتب الاسلام ومهم القران بكلمات القتل والقصاص والعقاب وغير ذالك من الكلمات التي لا تخلوامن البشاعة والفضاعة ..... فترة يقول انه رسول رحمة وتارة قاتلوا المشركين وتارة اخرى اتركوهم في افعالهم  ... احمد الرب لانه اخرجني من دروب الظلام الذي كنت تائها فيها وانا مغمض العينين  ... ولكن كفا من الصمت خان الاوان لكشف القناع عن الاسلام  وكاتبه محمد ان الله براء من محمد ومن شريعته التي لا تمس بكرامة الانسان من شيء  ....
> ...


*هذا كان اقتباس لرد الاخ الحبيب علي العضو I3oss

و هذه كلماتي لاخينا الحبيب بمناسبة اعتناقه المسيحيه و تركه لضلال الاسلام:

نصلي جميعا ان يثبتك المسيح علي الايمان به..و مبروك عليك نعمة البصر و الحق و الخلاص من ضلال الاسلام​*


----------



## esambraveheart (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



مسيحيه اسلمت قال:


> انا مسيحيه اسملمت
> 
> وانا اليوم اعرف ان هذه كلها الاعيب ..
> 
> مع احترامي لكم .. انا اشفق عليكم .. !


*قديمه

العبي غيرها
لانى لو حبيت حاكشفك و اكشف انك مسلم و بتدعي انك مسيحيه اسلمت ..لكن ماعنديش وقت اضيعه معاك او معاكى​*


----------



## esambraveheart (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



عبدربه قال:


> عفوا انا لا اصدقك
> انت اكيد مسلم و داخل تدعى ذلك
> ان كنتى فعلا كما تقولين اثبتى ذلك


*و حتي الاعضاء المسلمين مش مصدقين كذبتك يا "مسيحيه اسلمت"*​


----------



## عبدربه (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

واضح ان السيد حسن المغربى كان مسلما من بتوع اليومين دول 
يعنى فى البطاقه 
ظلمه الاسلام هى التى اوصى فيها نبيها جيشه الا تقتلوا طفلا و لا شيخا و لا امراه الا المحاربيين و ان تقتلوا عابدا فى صومعته 
ظلام نبى الاسلام هو الذى جعله يجلس يستمع للمراه التى جادلته ثم الف قراننا يعاتب فيه نفسه
نبى الاسلام المدعى هو الذى عاهد اليهود و لم يحاربهم الاعندما خانوا عهده
نبى الاسلام الهمجى هو الذى امر باراحه الذبيحه من البهائم و سن السكين لكى لا تتعذب
هذا النبى الكذاب  هو الذى اخبر صحابته بانهم سيفتحون نصف الدنيا و هو محاصر فى قريته
هذا النبى الكذاب هو الذى اخبرنا ان انثى العنكبوت هى التى تبنى عشها و ليس الذكر و هو اخبر اهل الخليج الحفاه العراه انهم سيتطاولون فى البنيان فى اخر الزمان
هذا الكذاب هو الذى اخبرنا ان جزيره العرب كانت مروجا و مزارع كلهاو ستعود كذلك
فعلا له كل الحق فى انه يكذب هذا النبى الكذاب و يترك دينه


----------



## عبدربه (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

يا عزيزى 
انا اكره الغش و الخداع
ان كان مسيحيه اسلمت فلتثبت ذلك
و ان كانت غير ذلك فليس من العدل ان نغش غيرنا


----------



## esambraveheart (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

لغة "الغش" مرفوضه من الطرفين ..فلا دليل و لا حق يمكن بناؤه علي الغش
و منتدى الكنيسه العربيه يتحقق دائما صحة المواضيع عند نشرها و اي موضوع به شبهه للغش و لو صغيره فاه يحذف فورا و يعاقب ناشره


----------



## عبدربه (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

ارجوا ياصديقى ان يكون هذا التحقق و هذا العقاب و هذا الحذف للجميع
المسيحيين و المسلمين


----------



## almaghribi (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عبدربه في رده على / مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور* ويخص بكلامه حسن المغربي **

سلام ونعمة معك اخي عبد ربه 
لقد انزلت علي حكما وانت لم تعرفني قط او عايشتني او حتى سمعت عني ... ولكن لا ضير  فالرب علمنا ان نسامح وان نحسن الى مسيئينا له كل المجد ....
لمعلوماتك اخي العزيز انا كنت مسلما حقا  يعني كنت اطبق بالحرف الاية التي تقول /
* و ما اتاكم الرسول فخدوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا * 
كنت اصلي فرائضي - بالمعنى الاسلامي طبعا - في وقتها *ان الصلاة كانت على المؤمنين كتابا موقوتا *  وكل الاعمال التي اوصى بها محمد او وجائت في كتابه القران.
كنت اخي العزيز مسلما كما كان يريد محمد وقرانه  ليس كالاسلام الذي يدعيه معظم المسلمين  اليوم  اي الوسطية والاخد بمحاسن الاسلام وكانهم يؤمنون ببعض الكتاب ويكفرون ببعض .... اخي الحبيب اني لم اعتنق المسيحية عن هرطقة او عن لهو او عن اغراء كما هو متداول لدى اخوننا المسلمين سامحهم الله او عن اي شيء قد يخالجك بل ولجت الحياة المسيحية من بابها الواسع اي عن قناعة وبحث وتنقيب كما كنت في سالف عهدي انقب وابحث في الاسلام وان كنت تدافع عن محمد من باب  معجزات قالها فان العرافين ايضا قالوا اكثر مما قاله محمد  ولي طلب منك اخي الحبيب والى كل من يدافع عن الاسلام ان يغوص في اغواره لان قليلا من الاسلام يادي الى التشبث به اي الاخد فقط بكل ما هو جميل في الاسلام دون الغوص في جوانبه الاخرى من قتل وغزو ونكاح متعة وسبايا والرضاع الكبير واسلم تسلم وغيرها كثير مما جاء به مخترع الاسلام محمد .... اخي الحبيب كن عاقلا وابحث عن الحقيقة بعقل سليم بعيدا عن كل عصبية او تمسك بعقيدة دون البحث في غيرها بدعوى ان غيرها محرف وهي الوحيدة التي جاء بها الله والتي لا يقبل غيرها ... 
انني انا حسن المسلم السابق والمسيحي الحالي - والى الابد - المعتز والفخور بكوني مسيحيا  اقول الى كل المسلمين والى كل ناكري الموت والقيامة ان يعيدوا النظر وانا رهن الاشارة في اية مساعدة .... 
الرب معكم 
اخوكم حسن المغربي .


----------



## عبدربه (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

صديقى حسن 
اسمح لى ان اقوم بالرد على مداخلتك







لقد انزلت علي حكما وانت لم تعرفني قط او عايشتني او حتى سمعت عني ... ولكن لا ضير فالرب علمنا ان نسامح وان نحسن الى مسيئينا له كل المجد ...
يا عزيزى قال العرب البعر يدل على البعير و السير يدل على المسير كلامك عن الاسلام و عن نبى الاسلام له تفسيران اولهما انك كاذب و انك تريد زرع البلبله فى قلوب المسلمين فى المنتدى و ثانيهما انك كنت مسلم و لكنك بعيد عن الاسلام و انا ليس من طباعى ان اكذب احدا فاخترت الاختيار الثانى طبعا
 لمعلوماتك اخي العزيز انا كنت مسلما حقا  يعني كنت اطبق بالحرف الاية التي تقول /
* و ما اتاكم الرسول فخدوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا * 
كنت اصلي فرائضي - بالمعنى الاسلامي طبعا - في وقتها *ان الصلاة كانت على المؤمنين كتابا موقوتا * وكل الاعمال التي اوصى بها محمد او وجائت في كتابه القران.
كنت اخي العزيز مسلما كما كان يريد محمد وقرانه ليس كالاسلام الذي يدعيه معظم المسلمين اليوم اي الوسطية والاخد بمحاسن الاسلام وكانهم يؤمنون ببعض الكتاب ويكفرون ببعض .
يا عزيزى هذا كلام طيب جدا جدا 
و انا للعلم فقط لا و لن اناقشك لماذا اتجهت للمسيحيه , انت و شانك انا لا علاقه لى بحياتك او اختياراتك و لكننى سارد على ما تقوله عن الاسلام فقط.
وان كنت تدافع عن محمد من باب  معجزات قالها فان العرافين ايضا قالوا اكثر مما قاله محمد  
هذا الكلام عار عن الصحه 
نوسترداموس صاحب اشهر نبوءات فى التاريخ لم يكن فى كلماته كما كان محمد واضحا حادا ثم ان محمد لم يقول معلومات تاريخيه فقط و لكن علميه ايضا لا يستطيع منصف ان ينكرها ان كان محمد متصل بالجان فلماذا لم يعلمها كل اهل زمانه و ان كان متصل بوحى من السماء فلا عحب ان نكتشف نحن ماقاله هو من 1400 سنه
اوتريد المعجزات
بترول الخليج 
الجبال اوتادا على الارض
تكوين السحاب
الصعود فى السماء و ما يحدث للانسان
بناء انثى النحله للعش
الجلد هو اداه الاحساس الرئيسيه
و غيرها المئات و ليس العشرات
ولي طلب منك اخي الحبيب والى كل من يدافع عن الاسلام ان يغوص في اغواره لان قليلا من الاسلام يادي الى التشبث به اي الاخد فقط بكل ما هو جميل في الاسلام دون الغوص في جوانبه الاخرى
اشكرك على النصيحه يا صديقى و لكن اطمئن على انا على درايه بالاسلام من الداخل بمعنى اننى غصت فيه حتى النخاع
من قتل وغزو ونكاح متعة وسبايا والرضاع الكبير واسلم تسلم وغيرها كثير مما جاء به مخترع الاسلام محمد 
يا صديقى القتل و الغزو لم تكن سنه بدعها محمد و لكنه فرض عليه لوجود تمنع اتباعها من ان يدخلوا الاسلام ثم الم يكن موسى و داود و سليمان انبياء محاربين قتلوا و غزوا الم يرسلهم الله الى الناس ارضى منهم الله ذلك و امرهم به ام لا
ثم انا وانت نعلم ان نكاح المتعه منهى عنه فى الاسلام وانا اتكلم كسنى و هم الاغلبيه الساحقه من المسلمين
اما عن السبايا فانها كانت سمه هذا العصر و سمه حربه
ثم ان المسلمين عندما دخلوا البلاد التى غزوها عرضوا الاسلام على الناس و لم يجبروا احدا اجبارا من دخل اهلا به و من لم يدخل فاحفادهم بيننا الى الان
الم يتعايش محمد مع اليهود فى المدينه و كانوا اهل كتاب . و عندما خانوا معه العهد و قبض عليهم ما هو عقاب الخائن ما ذا يفعل بهم
يا صديقى انت تتكلم عن قرار حربى سياسى و ليس دينى 
هناك من الاعداء من يجب ان تقضى عليه و ان لم تفعل سيعود اليك من جديد ليحاربك
اخي الحبيب كن عاقلا وابحث عن الحقيقة بعقل سليم بعيدا عن كل عصبية او تمسك بعقيدة دون البحث في غيرها بدعوى ان غيرها محرف وهي الوحيدة التي جاء بها الله والتي لا يقبل غيرها ...
يا سيد حسن ليس كل من يتكلم فى هذا المنتدى لديه قشور عن عقيدته و ليس كلهم لم يقراوا الكتب الاخرى
اوتعلم شيئا عن البوذيه ؟ ما هى تعاليمها؟و ما يكون اتباعها فى وصفك كفار ام مومنين.
الحب و السلام و الخير و التسامح هذه هى تعليمات البوذيه الى ابعد الحدود
انا لا اناقش الدين المسيحى انا ادافع عن دينى فقط و كما قلت انفا انت لك كل الحريه لتختار من تشاء و ما تشاء هذه حياتك انت
و شكرا


----------



## I3oss (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



> لا تكذب و لا تفترى و لا تؤلف الاكاذيب لتدافع عن ضلال شريعتك و عن ضلال و همجية من يتبعونها...و علي الرغم من انني لم اتعرض بعد للحروب و لخسة و دنائة ووحشية المسلمين في معاملة اعدائهم و الاسري من اعدائهم في الحروب و لكن هات ادله علي كلامك و انتظر مني سيلا جارفا من الادله علي وحشية و همجية الاسلام و المسلمين في السلم و في الحرب و علي تاريخ الاسلام الاسود الدامي منذ وجد علي الارض


 أولا تكلم بأدب واحترام ولا تسب شريعتي 
لماذا تغضب من الحقيقة فأنت لم تجب على سؤالي بعد من الظالم ومن المظلوم في العراق هل هم المسلمين أم المحتلين المسيحيين 
بعد كل هذه الأدلة تقول لي أعطني دليلا واحدا سأعيد كتابتي مرة أخرى اقرأ وافهم جيدا 
 أولا القتل و التشويه والإبادة في العراق على أيدي المسيحين 
السرقة والتعرض للمال والبترول والأرض والعرض أيضا في العراق على أيدي المسيحيين
التعرض للحريات في العراق وفي فلسطين عندما قامت انتخابات نزيهة واختار الشعب حكومته حاصرت أمريكا وأوروبا (وهم بطبيعة الحال مسيحيين) الشعب الفلسطيني حصارا شديدا وأوقفت تعامل البنوك معهم وقطعت الرواتب على الشعب بأكمله لأنه انتخب حكومته بنفسه 
أما العدوان ومعاداة الناس حتى يومنا هذا مازال المسيحيون يتعرضون للدين الإسلامي ورسوله الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بالسب وتشويه صورة الإسلام والصاق التهم عليه
إضافة إلى منعهم للمسلمات بلبس الحجاب (هل هذه الحرية ) 
والتشديد على المسلمين والتضييق عليهم ووضعهم في السجون دون تهمة أو سبب 

لقد ذكرت لك مثالا واحدا لكل ما افتريت به على الإسلام والأمثلة كثيرة عن جرائم المسيحيين

  هذه أدلتي وهي موجودة الآن على أرض الواقع 
أما إذا كنت منعزلا عن العالم أو كنت لاتفهم فهذه مشكلتك 



> لابد انك تتكلم عن المسلمين..فليس هناك من يتصف بكل هذه الصفات سوى المسلمين ..فلا تلقوا النار في حجر غيركم


 لا أتكلم عن المسيحيين وهذا الكلام موجود في العراق هل تنكر ذلك 



> هل انت ضعيف البصر الي هذا الحد؟؟؟
> الا تكفيك كل صور التمثيل بجثث القتلي و الفظائع التي يرتكبها اخوانك المسلمون بزعم الجهاد الكاذب في سبيل الله؟؟
> و اين هو التزوير و الكذب و الافتراءفي صورة المسلم الذي لم يكتفي بقتل اعدائه بل قام بتقطيع ايديهم بعد موتهم و ربطها في خيط واحد و راح يتباهي بها كانها دلاية مفاتيح ذهبيه يلفها حول اصبعه؟؟



قلت لك مرارا هذا الأسلوب الخبيث الذي تتبعه بجمع صور وحشية والصاقها بالمسلمين هو أسلوب فاشل وما أدراك أنه مسلم أثبت ذلك أما جرائمكم في العراق فهي موثقة ومدعومة من العالم المسيحي كله 



> و اين هو التزوير و الكذب و الافتراءفي صورة المسلمين الذين لم يكتفوا بقتل اعدائهم بل شقوا بطونهم و صدورهم و اخرجوا قلوبهم و احشائهم و راحوا ياكلونها و يعضون فيها كالكلاب الضاله المسعوره؟؟؟


أين هذه الصور وأثبت أنهم مسلمون  
يعني لازم كل رد أسألك أين الدليل
هل تنكر جرائم أبو غريب أو جرائم غوانتنامو


> هي ليست فقط سيوف بل قنابل و متفجرات و رصاص و كل سلاح مشروع و غير مشروع يستخدمها الاسلام لاحداث الاثر الارهابي المطلوب في النفوس ظنا منه و ممن يتبعونه ان هذه الاساليب الارهابيه سوف تخرس الالسنه فلا تصرح بحقيقة الاسلام المقززه و المنفره لكل انسان علي وجه الارض مهما كانت شريعته اومذهبه


ما قولك عن المسيحيين الذين هم في العراق المزوديين بأحدث الأسلحة والدبابات والطائرات ناهيك عن أسلحة الدمار الشامل ليقضوا على شعب كامل لا يملك لقمة عيش ثم عندما يقوم الشعب بمقاومتهم دفاعا عن الأرض والعرض بأبسط الأسلحة التقليدية تقول عنهم ارهابيين 
أين عقلك ماهذا التجبر والحقد هل هذا من العدل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



> الا يكفي ان اليهود انفسهم علي الرغم مما عرف عنهم من العنف ينتقدون عنفكم و قسوتكم و شراستكم و شراسة شريعتكم التي نست ان الله كما انه عادل فهو رحيم و غفور فراحت تعاقب بقسوه لا مثيل لها وترجم و تذبح و تقطع ايادي اطفال دفعهم الجوع لسرقة رغيف خبز يسد جوعهم...الم تري يا صاحب ان اول من نشر هذه الصور لهذا الطفل الذي قطعتم يده كان اسرائيليا و يهوديا و ان الصور عليها التعليق بالعبريه و الانجليزيه
> اي انه "حتي اليهود" يشمئزون من افعالكم و علي الرغم من قسوتهم فقد وجدوا ان قسوتكم لا مثيل لها في تاريخ البشريه فراحوا ينتقدون ما فعلتموه و ما فعله الاسلام بهذا الطفل الجائع الذي لم يتعدي عمره الثمانية اعوام


اليهود هم أقذر وأوقح وأبجح شعب فوحشيتهم وعدوانهم على فلسطين وقتلهم الأبرياء أكبر جرم وهم طبعا جاؤا بمساعدة المسيحيين المتسامحيين وصواريخهم وقوتهم وعتادهم واقتصادهم مدعوم من المسيحيين العادلين 
ماذا تقول ياهذا؟؟



> كثير جدا ...لكن ساذكر منها علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر صقليه..القسطنطينيه..مصر..الشام


لم تجب عن سؤالي بعد ماهو الإرهاب بمفهومك أنت؟
الاسلام انتشر في تلك المناطق باقتناع الناس وهم الذين أسلموا ولم يحاربوهم
وكما ترى الآن الناس في مصر والشام مسلمون متمسكون بالإسلام وهم مقتنعون بذلك هل تريدهم أن يتنصروا رغما عنهم 
أما الغزو المسيحي الآن هو في العراق وأفغانستان والصومال وأثيوبيا وكشمير وسيرلانكا وباكستان وغيرها كثير



> يا زميل..كل كلمه اتكلم بها اتيك بدليلا "مصورا" عليها..و ليس هناك كلمة قيلت في هذا الموضوع بدون "دليل مصور..و ربما اكثر من دليل واحد"


أدلتك جميعها باطلة وملفقة وقد قلت لك كثيرا أن الإسلام بريء منها ابحث عن أدلة جديدة لعل وعسى أن يجدي ذلك نفعا


----------



## esambraveheart (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*

I3oss قال:



 أولا تكلم بأدب واحترام ولا تسب شريعتي 
لماذا تغضب من الحقيقة فأنت لم تجب على سؤالي بعد من الظالم ومن المظلوم في العراق هل هم المسلمين أم المحتلين المسيحيين 
بعد كل هذه الأدلة تقول لي أعطني دليلا واحدا سأعيد كتابتي مرة أخرى اقرأ وافهم جيدا 
 أولا القتل و التشويه والإبادة في العراق على أيدي المسيحين 
السرقة والتعرض للمال والبترول والأرض والعرض أيضا في العراق على أيدي المسيحيين
التعرض للحريات في العراق وفي فلسطين عندما قامت انتخابات نزيهة واختار الشعب حكومته حاصرت أمريكا وأوروبا (وهم بطبيعة الحال مسيحيين) الشعب الفلسطيني حصارا شديدا وأوقفت تعامل البنوك معهم وقطعت الرواتب على الشعب بأكمله لأنه انتخب حكومته بنفسه 
أما العدوان ومعاداة الناس حتى يومنا هذا مازال المسيحيون يتعرضون للدين الإسلامي ورسوله الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بالسب وتشويه صورة الإسلام والصاق التهم عليه
إضافة إلى منعهم للمسلمات بلبس الحجاب (هل هذه الحرية ) 
والتشديد على المسلمين والتضييق عليهم ووضعهم في السجون دون تهمة أو سبب 

لقد ذكرت لك مثالا واحدا لكل ما افتريت به على الإسلام والأمثلة كثيرة عن جرائم المسيحيين

  هذه أدلتي وهي موجودة الآن على أرض الواقع 
أما إذا كنت منعزلا عن العالم أو كنت لاتفهم فهذه مشكلتك 


 لا أتكلم عن المسيحيين وهذا الكلام موجود في العراق هل تنكر ذلك 



قلت لك مرارا هذا الأسلوب الخبيث الذي تتبعه بجمع صور وحشية والصاقها بالمسلمين هو أسلوب فاشل وما أدراك أنه مسلم أثبت ذلك أما جرائمكم في العراق فهي موثقة ومدعومة من العالم المسيحي كله 


أين هذه الصور وأثبت أنهم مسلمون  
يعني لازم كل رد أسألك أين الدليل
هل تنكر جرائم أبو غريب أو جرائم غوانتنامو

ما قولك عن المسيحيين الذين هم في العراق المزوديين بأحدث الأسلحة والدبابات والطائرات ناهيك عن أسلحة الدمار الشامل ليقضوا على شعب كامل لا يملك لقمة عيش ثم عندما يقوم الشعب بمقاومتهم دفاعا عن الأرض والعرض بأبسط الأسلحة التقليدية تقول عنهم ارهابيين 
أين عقلك ماهذا التجبر والحقد هل هذا من العدل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اليهود هم أقذر وأوقح وأبجح شعب فوحشيتهم وعدوانهم على فلسطين وقتلهم الأبرياء أكبر جرم وهم طبعا جاؤا بمساعدة المسيحيين المتسامحيين وصواريخهم وقوتهم وعتادهم واقتصادهم مدعوم من المسيحيين العادلين 
ماذا تقول ياهذا؟؟


لم تجب عن سؤالي بعد ماهو الإرهاب بمفهومك أنت؟
الاسلام انتشر في تلك المناطق باقتناع الناس وهم الذين أسلموا ولم يحاربوهم
وكما ترى الآن الناس في مصر والشام مسلمون متمسكون بالإسلام وهم مقتنعون بذلك هل تريدهم أن يتنصروا رغما عنهم 
أما الغزو المسيحي الآن هو في العراق وأفغانستان والصومال وأثيوبيا وكشمير وسيرلانكا وباكستان وغيرها كثير


أدلتك جميعها باطلة وملفقة وقد قلت لك كثيرا أن الإسلام بريء منها ابحث عن أدلة جديدة لعل وعسى أن يجدي ذلك نفعا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الصور امامك و كل من فيها مسلمين و كل صوره تتحدث عن نفسها و هي في حد ذاتها "دليل مصور لا يحتمل الانكار" و ابلغ من الوف الكلمات علي كل فعل مشين و قذر و شاذ ياتي به المسلمون اخوانك في مختلف بقاع الارض و علي اختلاف مذاهبهم سواء شيعه او سنيه
و لا تتحدث كثيرا عن "الغزو الامريكي المزعوم للعراق" لتتعمد الخروج عن الموضوع و لكن كرد علي كلامك الكثير و ادعاءاتك الباطله فساقول لك ان هذا الغزو الذي تتكلم عنه قد تم "بناءا علي رغبة و طلب و استنجاد ابناء العراق انفسهم" لان الطامعين في تولي السلطه منهم كانوا يرغبون في تنحية صدام حسين باي وسيله و لهذا فبعد انتهاء الحرب قامت القوات الامريكيه بترك الحريه لهم ليولوا من يرونه مناسبا عليهم و ساعدت الحكومه العراقيه الجديده في تولي السلطه بالبلاد و ارساء دعائم الامن و الامان و الديمقراطيه ثم بدات في سحب قواتها من العراق شيئا فشيئا (ولم يجبرهم احد و لا يستطيع احد اجبارهم علي هذا الانسحاب الاختيارى) تاركة العراق لاهله بعد ان حققت لاهل العراق رغبتهم في التخلص من الديكتاتور السابق و الارهابيين العالميين امثال ابو مصعب الزرقاوى الذين روعوا العراق و العالم بجرائمهم ضد الانسانيه
و اليوم ترى ابناء العراق يهتفون بالشكر و بحياة هؤلاء الامريكان الذين تتهمهم انت بالغزو و العدوان و الاحتلال:

شكرا جزيلا امريكا





شكرا مستر بوش





بالاحضان ايها الاصدقاء





هدايا امريكيه للمواطنين العراقيين الذين اصطفوا لطلب المعونه





و انظر كيف ساعدت امريكا هؤلاء المنكوبين في عدوتها اللدود "ايران" بعد الزلزال المدمر الذي ضرب ايران حتي استوجب ان يقوم  الرئيس الايراني بتقديم شكره للولايات المتحده الامريكيه
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/Default.aspx?id=3808904&p1=0​*


----------



## esambraveheart (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*بقية المشاركه السابقه لنوضح ماهية العلاقه بين من سميتهم بالامريكان المسيحيين الغزاه المحتلين و بين من سميتهم بالعراقيين المسلمين المجاهدين الذين يتضررون من المحتل الامريكي المسيحي:

قبلات و محبه ظاهره:

















و هكذا "يرهب" الامريكان المسيحيون اطفال العراق المسلمين 





























​*


----------



## esambraveheart (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*و هكذا يظهر اهل العراق المسلمون "كراهيتهم" للامريكان المسيحيون بسبب "عدوانية مسيحيتهم"






و هذا هو ما علمنا المسيح اياه عندما قال "احبوا اعدائكم باركا لاعنيكم احسنوا الي مبغضيكم"

كالام التي تحنو علي رضيعها..و ليس كالمحتل الذي يقتل اطفال اعدائه 
















و كانما المريض و الجريح العراقي هو امريكي يلقي كل الرعايه الطبيه و الاهتمام من اخوانه الامريكان
















و تلك هي اخلاق المسيحيين التي علمها لنا المسيح.. فحتى في الحروب نحترم اعدائنا و نحبهم و نشفق عليهم من ان تجرفهم قوتنا

اما انتم المسلمون.. فماذا علمكم رسولكم.. غير "ضرب الرقاب" و سحل الاسري و اذلالهم  "حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد و هم صاغرون"و استحلال اعراض نساء و اطفال اعدائهم القتلي و الاسرى و اموالهم و كل مالهم سواء في الحرب او في اللا حرب ..لانه ان لم تكن هناك حرب فالاسلام هو الدين الوحيد الذي يدعو للحرب من  حالة اللاحرب و معاداة الناس بلا سبب سوى انهم لا يدينون بالاسلام و الحكم عليهم بالاعدام بعد تكفيرهم لانهم لا يسجدون لمحمد و لا يرضخون لاتباع محمد؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## esambraveheart (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*هذه الصور سقطت سهوا اثناء تحرير المشاركه الاخيره:


































​*


----------



## esambraveheart (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*و هكذا تسحق محبة المسيحيين عداوة و بغضاء المسلمين و كراهيتهم لكل ما هو ليس مسلم









​*


----------



## عبدربه (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

و الله الصور دى اثرت فينا خالص قوى

و يارب و ان شاء الله نشوف زيها فى كل ميادين القاهره العامره 

لما يجوا يسقطوا النظام الى بيطهد اخوانا المسيحيين 

و بالروح بالدم نفديك يابوش 

لا اسف على ايامنا هيبقى اوباما

بس اوباما ابوه مسلم 

يا سيدى عيل و غلط و ابنه صلح غلطته

و لتنزل محبه المسيح على ارض مصر كما نزلت على ارض العراق

قولوا امين


----------



## ربيع (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا
اخي الكريم الصورة للمذهب الشيعي تعرف من هم الشيعة لا يمثلون الاسلام من البدع والخرافات التي عندهم وانت اعرف بشيعه
نحن نتبع الكتاب والسنه من اهل السنة فا ارجو انت فتفرق بين ذالك

ثانيا:صورة الاطفال 
من قا لك ان هذا يرضي المسلمين الاسلام يحرم قتل الاطفال والنساء والرهبان والكبار السن ونحن نحن الهذا المنظر لايمثلون الاسلام والاسلام متعاطف مع الذي تظررو في المدرسة
ام ان مايحدث في البوسنه والهرسك من جرائم فضيعه ضد المسلمين حدث ولا حرج هل المجرمين الصرب يمثلون المسيحيه 

انظر الصورة

http://www.alhalem.net/images/maqbarajamaeaa.jpg

http://www.aljazeera.net/mritems/images/2006/7/11/1_631557_1_34.jpg


----------



## عبدربه (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

يا شيخ ربيع سلام عليكم

واضح يا باشا انك جديد فى المنتدى

ارجع سعادتك شويه لورا هتلاقى ميت الف واحد حلف عشرتاشر يمين طلاق ثلاثه ان الاسلام بعيد عن هذا

و لا حياه لمن تنادى 

يبقى يا مولانا نبح الصوت مالوش داعى 

صح


----------



## مسلم2 (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

سيدى الفاضل 
                             سلام على من اتبع الهدى
                            شدنى اسم المنتدى واشتركت فيه وانا اعلم مسبقا انه منتدى مسيحى بحت ولكنى احببت ان  اكتسب بعض العلومات عن الدين المسيحى فهو دين انتزله الله عز وجل ورساله على المسيح ابن مريم عليه السلام......
 ولكنى وجدت فى المنتدى الكثير من الاكاذيب  على الاسلام والمسلمين واحببت ان ارد على تلك الاكاذيب وارجو من الاداره ان لا تحذف موضوعاتى تلك او تشطب اسمى من المنتدى 
 اولا الصور الاولى اعلم علم اليقين  انك تعلم لمن تلك الصور...... انها تخص الشيعه .... واذا لم تكن تعلم عن تلك الجماعه  فها انا اقول لك ....... انها جماعه انشقت عن المنهج الاسلامى وضلت الكريق بعد اشتاركهم فى قتل على ابن ابى طالب كرم الله وجهه والحسن والحسين  ولتكفير عن ذلك الجرم زين لهم الشيطان منهج جديد ومذهب جديد بعيد كل البعد عن الاسلام اقراء الاول عنهم  قبل ان تصفهم بالمسلمين  ما كتبته لا ينم الا عن الجهل بالدين الاسلامى  تعالم وشرائع الدين الاسلامى
  وبرغم كل ذلك الموضوع بعيدالبعد عن ما ذكرته من شذوذ ما هى الا طيقه اتبعوها وفى اعتقادهم انها تقربهم من بعد لا اكتر من ذلك وعموما جماعه الشيعيه  عليها كلام كتير من علماء الدين الاسلامى  من رفض للاعتقادتهم الخاطئه
 اما صوره العريس مالها ومال الدين الاسلامى  هل   تزوج فتاه بمن يصغرها فى السن اقتصر على المسلمين فقط اثبت  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ان امرك حقا لعجيب ايها الصديق ثم ماذا تعرف انت عن تعدد الازواج او الطلاق فى الاسلام؟؟ لن اقول لك الا انه يصل الطريق بين الزوجين الى طريق مسدود لا يحتاج احد منهم الى تغير ملته كما يحدث فى الغرب المسيحى لكى يتم الطلاق ولن اقول لك الا ان تعدد الازواج يكون لاسباب ومشروط بشرط صعب الا وهو  عدل الزوج بين ازواجه .......... اتعرف قيمه الشرط ............ اتاعرف قيمه العدل.....
 اما بخصوص صورتك  الرابعه فقد اضحكتنى كثيرا ... اجل اضحكتنى
 انقلب عندك وفى عقلك  كل الحقائقاصبح المظلوم  عندك مختصب
 واى كوماندوز تقصد الذين انقذو الاطفال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اتقصد الكوماندوز الروسى الذى اطاح بكل القيم الانسانيه والمواثيق الدوله وقتك وحرق دوله لانها طالبت بالانفصال عنه  اقالوا لك ان الشيشان هم من فعلو ذلك وانت صدقت لانك تريد ان تصدق الجاهدين الشيشان فعلو ذلك ام انك تتوهم انك ممكن ان تنشر تلك الاكاذيب 
 منذ متى والمعتدى يصبح هو المنقذ     اتعرف انك ذكرتنى بالعزيز بوش  حين اعلن تحرير العراق من ارضها


----------



## esambraveheart (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*

عبدربه قال:



يا شيخ ربيع سلام عليكم

واضح يا باشا انك جديد فى المنتدى

ارجع سعادتك شويه لورا هتلاقى ميت الف واحد حلف عشرتاشر يمين طلاق ثلاثه ان الاسلام بعيد عن هذا

و لا حياه لمن تنادى 

يبقى يا مولانا نبح الصوت مالوش داعى 

صح


أنقر للتوسيع...


الاسلام هو سبب كل هذا الارهاب و هذه الهمجيه التي اجتاحت العالم 
و الاسباب واضحه...فالمسلمون مرضي بنفس النزعه النازيه التي كان هتلر مريضا بها و لست ادرى من ضحك علي عقولهم و اوهمهم انهم خير امة اخرجت للناس  و لكن يبدو انه كان يعلم بالنزعه النازيه المتاصله في نفوس من اتبعوا الدين الحنيف فراح يزكى نار هذه النزعه و يوهمهم بانهم افضل من غيرهم و الشعوب من دونهم لابد ان تباد ..بل وراح يعدهم بجنات تجرى من تحتها الانهار ان هم استمروا في اضرام نار النازيه في البشريه البريئه المعذبه بسبب دينهم العدواني المريض
و هذا هو الدليل علي كلامي
امين الحسيني ..مفتي  اورشليم الاكبر  ..الذي راح يسجد لهتلر و يتملقه و يمد له يد التحالف الاسلامى الغارقه في دماء المسيحيين و اليهود  و يقسم له يمين الشيطان بالولاء ...حتي وصل الامر الي حد ان هتلر كافاء هذا الكلب بمنحه درجه رفيعه في  ال "اس اس"  بما يخوله سلطات لم تكن مخوله الا لهتلر نفسه و هاينريش هيملر رئيس الجستابو و المقربين جدا من هتلر...و كنوع من العرفان من قبل الكلب الوفي لسيده هتلر.. قام امين الحسيني بتخصيص فرقه كامله  مكونه من مائة جندى من جيش البوسنه الذي قام هو و اشرف علي اعداده  تكون مهمتها الوحيده تامين سلامة هتلر  و التضحيه باخر قطره من دمائهم في سبيل حماية هذا المعتوه هتلر..و الحفاظ علي حياة ولي نعمة امين الحسيني الذي وعده بمساعدته في ابادة اليهود  بعمل "محرقه ثانيه لليهود الشرقيين " في فلسطين و في الشرق الاوسط عموما...و طبعا امين الحسيني لم يكن ينوى ان يكتفي باليهود فقط ..بل كان سيشمل نصارى فلسطين و الشرق الاوسط باكمله  بكرمه ..و يجعل لهم النصيب الاكبر في الهولوكوست الشرقي لتكون المحرقه الشرقيه اكبر و اشمل من سابقتها الالمانيه 
و بالصور..نتكلم ..و نتعجب من امر المسلم المنافق الكذاب الذي هو علي استعداد ليتحالف حتي مع الشيطان في سبيل تحقيق اطماعه و اشباع نزعته النازيه و ميوله العدوانيه
اليس هذا الذي تصافحونه هو من تلقبونه اليوم بالمجرم النصراني الكافر هتلر؟؟؟
فلماذا اذن تنافقونه و يذهب اكبر شيوخكم لاسترضائه بل و السجود له ان لزم الامر؟؟؟؟























*


----------



## مسلمه وافتخر2 (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين


----------



## esambraveheart (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



مسلمه وافتخر2 قال:


> لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين


*هل هذا هو كل ما تستطيعين قوله يا اخت العرب؟؟؟؟تعبتي نفسك و جيتي لغاية هنا عشان تقولي نفس الكلام  الانشائي المكرر اللي حفظناه و ملينا من سماعه لانه كلام محفوظ و مكرر و تردده السنه لا تعنيه حقا بينما القلوب مظلمه تاكلها نار الكراهيه للبشريه جمعاء و توافق بكل مافيها علي ذبح الابرياء لارضاء النزعه النازيه المريضه المتاصله في قلوب و عقول المسلمين​*


----------



## esambraveheart (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



esambraveheart قال:


> *
> 
> الاسلام هو سبب كل هذا الارهاب و هذه الهمجيه التي اجتاحت العالم
> و الاسباب واضحه...فالمسلمون مرضي بنفس النزعه النازيه التي كان هتلر مريضا بها و لست ادرى من ضحك علي عقولهم و اوهمهم انهم خير امة اخرجت للناس  و لكن يبدو انه كان يعلم بالنزعه النازيه المتاصله في نفوس من اتبعوا الدين الحنيف فراح يزكى نار هذه النزعه و يوهمهم بانهم افضل من غيرهم و الشعوب من دونهم لابد ان تباد ..بل وراح يعدهم بجنات تجرى من تحتها الانهار ان هم استمروا في اضرام نار النازيه في البشريه البريئه المعذبه بسبب دينهم العدواني المريض
> ...


*هل من مسلم واحد يجرؤ علي الانكار؟؟؟؟​*​


----------



## just member (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*نفسى بقى يفهموا ولو مرة واحدة ان خلاااااااااااااااص كفايا اوى لحد كدة​*


----------



## apdo (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

احبابي بعد سلامي ووتحياتي لكم جميعا   واتني الود والوفاء بينا طوال العمر  من النحيه الفنيه بخبرتي في الفوتوشوب هذة الصورة تركيب


----------



## apdo (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

ياجماعه   من غير تعصب وشدة الكلام   في طريقة كلام اجمل من كدة  وتقبلو مروري مع كل الحب والتقدير


----------



## esambraveheart (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



apdo قال:


> احبابي بعد سلامي ووتحياتي لكم جميعا   واتني الود والوفاء بينا طوال العمر  من النحيه الفنيه بخبرتي في الفوتوشوب هذة الصورة تركيب



*واضح جدا ان خبرتك في الفوتوشوب = صفر 
و انك ماعندكش كلام تقوله غير انك تطعن بالتزوير في حقائق مثبته تاريخيا و تصويريا
و عموما ..هات دليلك علي ان صوره واحده مزوره و هات الصور الحقيقيه قبل معالجتها بالفوتوشوب و انشرها هنا ...و الا فاسكت​*


----------



## esambraveheart (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



apdo قال:


> ياجماعه   من غير تعصب وشدة الكلام   في طريقة كلام اجمل من كدة  وتقبلو مروري مع كل الحب والتقدير



*عندما تصف "شيطانا" لا يمكن ان تكون كلماتك جميله...لان صفاته وحدها سباب و شتائم و رذائل و اقبح من اي لفظ​*


----------



## fredyyy (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*عبده *
*احبابي بعد سلامي ووتحياتي لكم جميعا واتني الود والوفاء بينا طوال العمر من النحيه الفنيه بخبرتي في الفوتوشوب هذة الصورة تركيب *

*إذا كان لديك مريض لا تتستر عليه وُتغطيه وتقول *

*لا يقول أحد منكم أنه مريض إنها فقط حمى *

*إذهب به الى الطبيب العظيم فيشفيه *

*وإلا أصمت  فيموت بمرضه*


----------



## eman88 (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

شو هذا يا ربيييييييييييييي شووووووووووووووو
الله يعين الله يستر يا حرام بس
اشي مقزز مقرف شو هلانحطاط هذا شو هلقرف والسفالة والحقارة هذاه قراف الي يقرفهن كلو هم وصورة الطفلة مع جوزها العجوز المهرهر هم والا الاطفال الي بأيدين الجنود حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام 
الله يعينا على الي راح يصيررررررر


----------



## apdo (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

يمكن تساوي    صفر     شكرا    للمتابعه


----------



## فونتالولو (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

سلام الرب يسوع 
كفايه اوي كده ربنا يهدي الكل احنا نصلي ليهم وربنا مع الكل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*انا اللي حزفت لقلة الادب في الكلام*

*عندك مانع ؟ ولا تحبي اطردك احسن ؟*​


----------



## مسلمه وافتخر3 (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

********************
*ابقي اتعلمي الادب و بعدين تعالي*


----------



## dmooo3 (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*أنتم ترفضون وجود المسلمين بينكم .. لكي يوضحوا لكم

هذه الصور لشيعه الذين يدعون انهم مسلمين .. وهم أبعد مايكون عن السلام

حتى الاسلام يرفضهم ويرفض مبادئهم وافعالهم الشاذه

فلا تقل عنهم مسلمين ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

robio 

*ممنوع الخروج عن الموضوع*


----------



## robio (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

انا اسف كنت اريد توجيه النقاش وفقط


----------



## لاتعليق (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

الله يهديك


----------



## حاملة المسك (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

******************

*ممنوع الخروج عن الموضوع*

*حرر بواسطة / فراشة مسيحية*


----------



## apdo (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

***********************
*ممنوع الخروج عن الموضوع*


----------



## ثاوفيلس (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



منال وفائى قال:


> الله اكبر  الله اكبر الله اكبر ولااله الا الله عز وجل والصلاه والسلام على البشير النزير سيدنا محمد صلى عليه وملائكته وسلم وعلى الانبياء من عباد الله عيس وموسى الى ابراهيم حتى ابونا آدم  اما عن ماتنشروه وما يروق لكم بتضليل شياطينكم التى هى مرشدتكم وستندمون ان كنتم تعقلون                 االقبله للاطفال التى هى حنو وبراءه وابوه حللتموها الى شذوذ وانتم مبدعون فى ذلك الم تشاهدوا القس عادل المحروقى وكفى عليكم ذلك  وسلملى على الشذوذ هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



البوسه في الفهم بقت حنو وكمان براءة ؟ هل كل الاباء المسلمين بيعملوا كدا مع اولادهم الصغيرين ؟؟؟؟!عجبي الدنيا اتشقلب حالها احنا فعلا في اخر الايام لما يجي واحده زيك كدا وتحلل الحرام
بس طلب صغير 
عاوزك تضحكي بصوت اعلى على خيبه الاسلام والمسلمين اجمعين والضلال المبين ورسولك الحزين يوم الدين مسواه جهنم الي ابد الابدين امينld:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## apdo (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



ثاوفيلس قال:


> البوسه في الفهم بقت حنو وكمان براءة ؟ هل كل الاباء المسلمين بيعملوا كدا مع اولادهم الصغيرين ؟؟؟؟!عجبي الدنيا اتشقلب حالها احنا فعلا في اخر الايام لما يجي واحده زيك كدا وتحلل الحرام
> بس طلب صغير
> عاوزك تضحكي بصوت اعلى على خيبه الاسلام والمسلمين اجمعين والضلال المبين ورسولك الحزين يوم الدين مسواه جهنم الي ابد الابدين امينld:
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



السلام عليكم     دمت بالحب والوفاء ودام الحب بيننا والاخلاص وديما  دي تحيتي لكم 

كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يُقبِّل ابنته فاطمة ، ويُقبِّل الحسن والحسين ويَشُمّهما ، ويُقبِّل الصبيان تقبيل رحمة 

القُبلة على خمسة أوجه : 
قُبلة تحية ، وقُبلة شفقة ، وقُبلة رحمة ، وقُبلة شهوة ، وقُبلة مودة .
فأما قُبلة التحية ، فكالمؤمنَيْن يُقـبِّـل بعضهما بعضا على اليد .
وقُبلة الشفقة ، قُبلة الولد لوالده أو لوالدته .
وقُبلة الرحمة ، قُبلة الوالد لولده والوالدة لولدها على الخد .
وقُبلة الشهوة ، قُبلة الزوج لزوجته على الفم .
وقُبلة المودة ، قُبلة الأخ والأخت على الخد 

وجزاك الله خيراً 

 دام الحب بيني وبينكم والاخلاص بيني وبينكم وتحياتي لكم جميعا    ممكن نفكر شويه


----------



## esambraveheart (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*

apdo قال:






			كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يُقبِّل ابنته فاطمة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بين ثدييها ..و كان يحتضنها من الخلف



			، ويُقبِّل الحسن والحسين ويَشُمّهما
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

في شفتيهما ...و كان يمص لسانهما





			القُبلة على خمسة أوجه : 
قُبلة تحية ، وقُبلة شفقة ، وقُبلة رحمة ، وقُبلة شهوة ، وقُبلة مودة .
فأما قُبلة التحية ، فكالمؤمنَيْن يُقـبِّـل بعضهما بعضا على اليد .
وقُبلة الشفقة ، قُبلة الولد لوالده أو لوالدته .
وقُبلة الرحمة ، قُبلة الوالد لولده والوالدة لولدها على الخد .
وقُبلة الشهوة ، قُبلة الزوج لزوجته على الفم .
وقُبلة المودة ، قُبلة الأخ والأخت على الخد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طيب ..و القبلات دي تندرج تحت اي نوع في رايك؟؟؟؟؟؟















[/
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## just member (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*واضح ان الاخ ولا الخت ببتتكلم ومش فاهمة اى حاجة 
انتى عرفتى الخبر وخلاص على كدة لكن ما عرفتيش تكلمة الخبر انة كان خبر كاذب والدليل على كدة ان الجريدة اتقفلت يا سكر 
قبل ما ترغى كتير ابقى اعرفى الاول  ​*


----------



## esambraveheart (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*

منال وفائى قال:



			لاتنسسسسسسووووا القس عادل المحروقى ياهل الانجيل اتتذكرون  ان نسيتم  فسالوا جريده النباء  وسلمللى على القسسيسسين والرهبان تلاقبهم مع البدنجان ههههههههههههههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههههه
معلوماتك قديمه وواضح انك مش مصرى و احتمال كبير جدا تكون سعودي  و كمان الشئ الاكيد هو انك رجل و عامل نفسك واحده ست لان طريقتك في الكلام تخلو تماما من الحياء الذي من المفروض ان تتحلي به النساء..و عموما هو شئ ليس بالجديد علي  الاعضاء المسلمين فكم كشفنا رجالكم و هم يلبسون برقع النساء في هذا المنتدي و طردناهم شر طرده مكللين بالخزى و العار الذي يستحقونه بسبب اقدامهم علي الكذب و التزوير و انتحالهم شخصيات نسائيه و احيانا التستر خلف اسماء مسيحيه و لكننا هنا يقظون و نستطيع كشف امثالك من المزورين بمنتهي السهوله من اخطاء بسيطه يرتكبها الكذابون المزورون امثالك و هم لا يدرون انها تفضحهم
يا شاطر ..لقد تم حبس ممدوح مهران رئيس تحرير جريدة النبا  و تغريمه مع اغلاق الجريده الصفراء مروجة الاكاذيب ..جريدة النبا.. مع مصادرة اعداد لا حصر لها من جريدة السموم و شرائط فيديو مفبركه بغرض اهانة شخصيات دينيه و قياديه ليس بغرض كشف حقائق و انما بغرض عمل ضجه اعلاميه كاذبه يكون الناتج منها ترويج الجريده و المكسب المادي علي حساب سمعة الابرياء  و قد صدر الحكم لهذه الاسباب :
اولا: بتهمة ازدراء الاديان ..و من اصدر هذا الحكم ليس الا قاض مسلم يمثل قضاء مصر الاسلاميه بما يعني ان "مصر بمسلميها قبل مسيحييها" يكذبون الجريده و رئيس تحريرها و يحتقرونهما لحقارتهما الفعليه ..و كم من حقير لا يزال حرا طليقا و لكن يوما ما سوف يقطع الحق السنتهم المسمومه الناطقه باكاذيب قذره
ثانيا : لثبوت ان الفيديو موضوع الضجه هو فيديو "مفبرك" و قد تمت معالجته باكثر من برنامج  ليبدو و كانه حقيقي و لعجز رئيس تحرير الجريده القذره عن اثبات مصدره و ذلك بعد اطلاع الفنييين علي الفيديو و اكتشافهم بسهوله المعالجات العديده التي مر بها الفيديو كعملية احلال الوجوه و تغيير نبرة الصوت و اعتام الاضاءه ليبدو ان الشخص تم تصويره هو الراهب برسوم المحروقي 
"و الان امامك صور لا ينكرها صاحبها نفسه" 
و لا يخجل من شذوذه بل يفاخر و يجاهر به.. لانه كما يقول انه في شذوذه هذا انما ..
"ياتسي برسوله و نبيه ...و من شابه اباه فما ظلم"








*


----------



## esambraveheart (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*و انتظروا المزيد من الصور التي تكشف وجه الاسلام المظلم و حقيقته التي يتفنن شيوخ الاسلام في اخفائها عن اعين المساكين المسلمين​*


----------



## صبرى اسعد رزق س (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

مش لاقى كلام اقولة احبو اعدائكم احسنو الى مبغضيكم صلوا لاجل المسيئين اليكم وشكرا للة


----------



## مشتركة جديدة (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

أولاً الصور الموجودة في الأول للرجل الي انت بتقول عنه انو من كبار علماء الدين هو رجل شيعي ونحن المسلمون السنيون لا نعترف بالشيعة كمسلمين وأنا أؤيدك بصحة هذه الصورة ولكن أعود أذكر أن الشيعة ليسوا مسلمين وإنما دخلاء على الدين الإسلامي ليشوهوه أمام مقتنصين الفرص أمثالكم


----------



## استفانوس (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

تم حذف مشاركتك 
لانك غير ملتزمة بادب الحوار وردك ليس الا سباب وشتائم
فان كان كنت مشاركة موضوعية تفضلي وشاركي
وغير ذلك مرفوض


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



منال وفائى قال:


> وهو من الشهامه والفروسيه حزف المواضيع المكتوبه من قبل المسلمين يافراشه انتى وغيرك دا غيظ وهروب صح وسلميلى على الحزف هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*مش هارد عليكي*

*أستاذ أستفانوس رد و كفى و وفى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*شكراً*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*دي بقت خناقه أسمعو كلام صبري أنا موفقه أنتو كلكم غلطانين ممكن يكون الرد بزوق وأحترام مش ياعسل ويقمو وأبقا سلملي بيتهيألي أن اللي بيتكلم كله مش محترم المنتدي اللي المقصود يبقا زي الكنيسة بالظبط ونحترن وجود ربنا معانا ....

 احبو اعدائكم احسنو الى مبغضيكم صلوا لاجل المسيئين اليكم وشكرا للة

*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

وبعد أذنكم طلب أخير أنا بطلب من الmy_rock إيقاف أشتراك منال وفائى


----------



## FADY_TEMON (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*وبعد أذنكم طلب أخير أنا بطلب من الmy_rock إيقاف أشتراك منال وفائى*


----------



## esambraveheart (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

[*QUOTE=مشتركة جديدة;725986]أولاً الصور الموجودة في الأول للرجل الي انت بتقول عنه انو من كبار علماء الدين هو رجل شيعي ونحن المسلمون السنيون لا نعترف بالشيعة كمسلمين وأنا أؤيدك بصحة هذه الصورة ولكن أعود أذكر أن الشيعة ليسوا مسلمين وإنما دخلاء على الدين الإسلامي ليشوهوه أمام مقتنصين الفرص أمثالكم[/QUOTE]

الشيعة مسلمون و كل ما يفعلونه هو من وحي كتاب الشيطان المدعو القران الذي يحض صراحة علي القتل و سفك الدماء و معاداة الاخرين بلا سبب و علي تكفير كل من هو ليس مسلم و استحلال دمائهم و اعراضهم و نسائهم و بلادهم ايضا

و لست انا من اصدر الفتوى بان الشيعة الذين تكفرونهم انتم الان مسلمون مثلكم و يمثلون الاسلام في كل فعل و كل تصرف مشين و شاذ

 بل من اصدرها هو  "محمد سيد طنطاوى" شيخ ازهركم ..
و هو ايضا من صرح بقبول الطلبه الشيعه في الجامعات و المعاهد و المدارس الازهريه باعتبارهم "مسلمون مثل السنيه تماما"

و ها هو ما قيل في جريدة "العربي".. فاقراوه قبل ان تنطقوا بجهاله ..و تتهمونا باستغلال المواقف
http://al-araby.com/docs/1027//print2631.html

فارجموه  او حاكموه هو  لانه بهذا يكون في نظر الاسلام "كااااااااااااافر"

 ...لان "دينكم يقول ان من وافق كافر علي كفره فهو كافر مثله...و من لم يكفر كافر و هو يعلم انه كافر فقد كفر هو ايضا"

ام تراكم ايها المسلمون طوال اللسان فقط عندما نقول لكم الحق فتردون علينا بالبذائات...بينما انتم جبناء لا تستطيعون ان تواجهوا شيخ الازهر و تدينوه ان هو افتي بما يخالف تعاليم الاسلام"[/CENTER]​*​​​


----------



## Scofield (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



منال وفائى قال:


> وهو من الشهامه والفروسيه



:smile01


----------



## esambraveheart (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

* و  الاسئلة التي ينبغي ان يسالها كل مسلم و كل مسلمه لنفسه هي :
1- لماذا احل نبي الاسلام لنفسه الزواح بعدد لا حصر له من النساء والذي تقول الاحصائيات  انه قد فاق التسعين امراه ..و لا يحل ذلك للمسلم شرعا بل يحل له ان يتزوج مثني و ثلاث و رباع " فقط" و ما زاد علي ذلك فهو يندرج تحت الزنا الذي تعاقب عليه الشريعه و يعاقب عليه قانون الدوله ؟؟؟؟
2_ و هل تعتقد ان  انفلات الشهوه الجنسيه بهذا الشكل المفرط الغريب و الشاذ ايضا و تلك  الشراهه الجنسيه التي فاقت كل الحدود حتي وصلت الي حد اشتهاء الجماع الجنسي مع طفله لم تتعدي التاسعة من عمرها ....هل تعتقد ان هذه الشهوة الجامحه الجارفه هي من صفات الانبياء الذين عرف عنهم الزهد في الدنيا و كل متعها حتي لا تشغلهم عن عبادة الله و التقرب اليه؟؟؟؟؟
3- و الي متي تظل تجادل ايها المسلم و تخدع نفسك و توهمها  بان ما تؤمن به ليس ضلالا...و هل ستظل تغلق عينيك هكذا الي  ان تموت و تدخل قبرك فلا تخرج منه الا و قد حل يوم القيامه و حساب الدينونه حيث تكون كل فرص النجاة فد استنفذت و ليس ما او من ينقذ من عذاب الجحيم و نار جهنم؟؟؟؟؟؟...و صدقني ...لن يستطيع من زنا و قتل و احل الزنا و القتل ان يشفع لك ...لانه حتي لن  يستطيع ان يشفع لنفسه​ *[/FONT]


----------



## esambraveheart (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

This Thread Will Be Translated To English And French Soon ...and Will Be Reposted On Various Other Web Sites So That As Many People As Possible Will Be Able To See This ..and Know The Truth They've Never Dreamed To Know About Islam And Muslim Perverts


----------



## esambraveheart (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*صدر حكم القضاء المصري علي هذا الرجل - السويركي- بالسجن ثلاثة اعوام مع الشغل و النفاذ لمخالفته للشريعه الاسلاميه بان جمع بين خمسة زوجات في وقت واحد و تزوجه بقاصرات تبلغ اعمارهن الخمسة عشرة عاما..
فان كان هذا هو العدل في نظر شريعة الاسلام بالنسبه للمسلم الذي يخالف شريعة الاسلام ...فما قول الشريعه في مبتدعها و اول من خالفها الذي جمع بين اكثر من تسعين زوجه في وقت واحد و تزوج بفتاة لم تتعدى التاسعة من عمرها و اخذها من ارجوحة الاطفال الي فراش الزوجيه و هي بعد لا تدرى من امر الدنيا سوى الارجوحه و لعب الاطفال؟؟؟؟؟
و ان كان ما فعله السويركي "حراما" في نظر شريعة الاسلام ..فلماذا احل صاحب الدعوه الاسلاميه و مبتدع تلك الشريعه هذا الشئ الحرام لنفسه و هو اعلم المسلمين بانه حرام.. و لماذا حرمه علي غيره ؟؟؟؟









​*


----------



## esambraveheart (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*هل من مسلم جرئ يفسر لنا سر هذا التناقض الرهيب في الشريعه الاسلاميه و في تفكير و تصرف رسول الاسلام..الذي اتي بشريعة المتناقضات تلك؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## esambraveheart (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*مضي يومان:nunu0000:
 و حتي الان:nunu0000:
 لم يظهر او يبان:nunu0000:
ممن يتبعون القران:nunu0000:
شجاع واحد.. او حتي جبان :nunu0000:
يرد علي الاستفسار
بالموافقه ..او بالانكار
لكن الظاهر انه مافيش:act31:
مسلم واحد فاهم دينه:act31:
و بجادل حبة دراويش:nunu0000:
في الاسلام ..الله لا يعينه:nunu0000:
و عجبي:ura1::ura1:


هل من مسلم واحد جرئ يفسر لنا سر هذا التناقض الرهيب في الشريعه الاسلاميه و في تفكير و تصرف رسول الاسلام..الذي اتي بشريعة المتناقضات تلك؟؟؟؟*​


esambraveheart قال:


> *صدر حكم القضاء المصري علي هذا الرجل - السويركي- بالسجن ثلاثة اعوام مع الشغل و النفاذ لمخالفته للشريعه الاسلاميه بان جمع بين خمسة زوجات في وقت واحد و تزوجه بقاصرات تبلغ اعمارهن الخمسة عشرة عاما..
> فان كان هذا هو العدل في نظر شريعة الاسلام بالنسبه للمسلم الذي يخالف شريعة الاسلام ...فما قول الشريعه في مبتدعها و اول من خالفها الذي جمع بين اكثر من تسعين زوجه في وقت واحد و تزوج بفتاة لم تتعدى التاسعة من عمرها و اخذها من ارجوحة الاطفال الي فراش الزوجيه و هي بعد لا تدرى من امر الدنيا سوى الارجوحه و لعب الاطفال؟؟؟؟؟
> و ان كان ما فعله السويركي "حراما" في نظر شريعة الاسلام ..فلماذا احل صاحب الدعوه الاسلاميه و مبتدع تلك الشريعه هذا الشئ الحرام لنفسه و هو اعلم المسلمين بانه حرام.. و لماذا حرمه علي غيره ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


----------



## esambraveheart (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:

*كل المسلمين هربوا*

:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:

:ura1::ura1::ura1:

:ura1::ura1:

:nunu0000:​


----------



## جودى المصرى (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

لا و لا هربوا و لا حاجة 
و بعدين احنا مبنتدخلش ف اللى ميخصناش ده منتدى للاسرة المسيحية هندخله ليه
انا عن نفسى لما دخلت هنا دخلت لانى افتكرته منتدى تابع للكنيسة
و الكنيسة مكان مقدس و محترم و بتحترم اى دين و مكنتش اعرف ان المنتدى بيهاجمنا كده عموما انت يا بتاع الرابع و كل اللى شتم فينا و ف ديننا انتوا اللى بتعانوا التناقض 
منين بتقولوا الله محبة و انتوا اصلا بتهاجمونا فين المحبة بقي 
و ع فكرة للى بيفهم و اللى بيشوف الصورة الاولى دى مركبة بالجرافيك وواضحة اوى 
و التانية مفيهاش اى حاجة 
و الف محروق عشان هو كبير و هى صغيرة و طب وايه يعنى مانتو كمان عندكم رجال مسيحين ممكن يبقى اكبر من مدامته ب 20 سنة و اكتر و بعدين دى ممكن تكون اى صورة عادية بس طارح الموضوع خدها و فبرك عليها الكلام و قوات الكوماندووز ههههههههههه هما اللى انقذوهم 
ما علينا عموما هسيبك لضميرك ده لو فى اصلا 
بس كلمة اخيرة شكرا ع محبتك لينا و بجد انا هقول لكل المسلمين اللى اعرفهم ييجوا يردوا يا اخ عصام 
و تذكر الله محبة ............. اختك المسلمة جودى المصرى


----------



## جودى المصرى (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

اها و نسيت اقولك ردا ع السويركى مش كل الناس كويسين مش كلنا مسلمين و لا يهود و لا حتى مسيحين ملايكة 
كلنا اى حد فينا من اى دين فينا الكويس و فينا الوحش بلاش التعميم ده 
و انا مش هرد ع اسلوبك باسلوبك 
و افتكر انك تعامل الناس كما تحب ان تعامل


----------



## جودى المصرى (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

و من كان منكم بلا خطيئة ...................................... فليرمها بحجر


----------



## esambraveheart (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*
فات اكثر من يومين:nunu0000:
و لكن الي هذا الحين:nunu0000:
لم يظهر او يبان:nunu0000:
ممن يتبعون القران:nunu0000:
شجاع واحد.. او حتي جبان:nunu0000: 
يرد علي الاستفسار
بالموافقه ..او بالانكار
لكن الظاهر انه مافيش:act31:
مسلم واحد فاهم دينه:act31:
و باجادل حبة دراويش:ura1:
في الاسلام ..الله لا يعينه:ura1:
و عجبي:ura1:

و يبقي السؤال دون اجابه او رد من الجانب الاسلامي لانه علي مايبدو انهم اتزنقوا فهربوا 
و لذلك اعيد السؤال عل و عسي يظهر بطل اسلامي مغوار يجيب عليه بصراحه ووضوح و من غير لف و دوران :

هل من مسلم واحد جرئ يفسر لنا سر هذا التناقض الرهيب في الشريعه الاسلاميه و في تفكير و تصرف رسول الاسلام..الذي اتي بشريعة المتناقضات تلك؟؟؟؟​
صدر حكم القضاء المصري علي هذا الرجل - السويركي- بالسجن ثلاثة اعوام مع الشغل و النفاذ لمخالفته للشريعه الاسلاميه بان جمع بين خمسة زوجات في وقت واحد ..و لتزوجه بقاصرات لم تبلغ اعمارهن حتي الخمسة عشرة عاما..
فان كان هذا هو العدل في نظر شريعة الاسلام و حكم الشريعة بالنسبه للمسلم الذي يخالف شريعة الاسلام ...فما قول الشريعه في مبتدعها و اول من خالفها الذي جمع بين اكثر من تسعين زوجه في وقت واحد و تزوج بفتاة لم تتعدى التاسعة من عمرها و اخذها من ارجوحة الاطفال الي فراش الزوجيه و هي بعد لا تدرى من امر الدنيا سوى الارجوحه و لعب الاطفال؟؟؟؟؟
و ان كان ما فعله السويركي "حراما" في نظر شريعة الاسلام ..فلماذا احل صاحب الدعوه الاسلاميه و مبتدع تلك الشريعه هذا الشئ الحرام لنفسه و هو اعلم المسلمين بانه حرام.. و لماذا حرمه علي غيره ؟؟؟؟​







*​


----------



## سامح إمام (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

عزيزى الصورة للشيعة وفى عرف المسلمين لايعتبرون مسلمين لأنهم لايؤمنون بمحمد بل يؤمنون ان الأحق بالنبوة من محمد  وذلك للعلم هذا اولا ثانيا اذا نحن احترمنا علمائهم   سيحترمون قسسينا واباء الكتيسة
نمد يد الحب لهم بالمحبة الحب يصنع المعجزات صدقونى نجرب ومش هنخسر حاجة


----------



## sameh7610 (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*السلام والنعمة 
انا مدخلتش هنا قبل كدة 
دخلت النهاردة واتفاجأت بالكلام الل انا شايفه هم اللى عاوزين المحبة
اول مرة اشوفها فى حياتى غريب يا زمن
اللى يشفهم فى الشارع المصرى بيكرهوا حاجة اسمها مسيحى وبيحقدوا عليه 
ويكرهوا السيد المسيح دلوقتى عاوزين المحبة فعلاً

عجبى ليك يا زمن

ربنا يبارك حياتكوا يا ولاد المسيح​*


----------



## hani77 (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

انك حاقد فارغ المضمون كمثل المراهقين الذين يطلقون النار على زملائهم داخل مدارس امريكا و المانيا
اللهم انتقم ممن اغتصب شعب البوسنه و الهرسك
اللهم احينا و ابقنا و امتنا على الاسلام و كفى بها من نعمه
اللهم اشهد اني مؤمن بكل الرسل و المنزل عليهم من عند الله سبحانه و تعالى و خاتمتهم نبينا محمد عليه الصلاة و افضل التسليم .
اللهم انتقم من الحاقدين على دينك كالبابا و الدنمارك و من يخط قلمه بكل كلمة سوء على دينك يا رب


----------



## esambraveheart (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



hani77 قال:


> انك حاقد فارغ المضمون كمثل المراهقين الذين يطلقون النار على زملائهم داخل مدارس امريكا و المانيا
> اللهم انتقم ممن اغتصب شعب البوسنه و الهرسك
> اللهم احينا و ابقنا و امتنا على الاسلام و كفى بها من نعمه
> اللهم اشهد اني مؤمن بكل الرسل و المنزل عليهم من عند الله سبحانه و تعالى و خاتمتهم نبينا محمد عليه الصلاة و افضل التسليم .
> اللهم انتقم من الحاقدين على دينك كالبابا و الدنمارك و من يخط قلمه بكل كلمة سوء على دينك يا رب


*
ششششششش
مش عاوزين دوشه هنا و كلام انشائي مكرر و محفوظ
و لماذا يا عنتر زمانك تعبت نفسك في كتابة الهتافات الجوفاء دي و تهربت من الرد علي السؤال ؟؟؟
واضح انك لا تملك سوى هذا الكلام الانشائي و لا تفقه شئ في دينك كحال الاغلبيه العظمى من اخوانك المسلمين 
و هل نفعل نحن نفس الشئ عندما تهاجمون المسيحيه في منتدياتكم بمنتهي القذاره و الوقاحه و الافتراء؟؟؟​*


----------



## esambraveheart (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*
مرت  ثلاثة ايام:nunu0000:
وللان ايها الكرام:nunu0000:
لم يظهر او يبان:nunu0000:
ممن يتبعون القران:nunu0000:
شجاع واحد.. او حتي جبان:nunu0000: 
يرد علي الاستفسار
بالموافقه ..او بالانكار
لكن الظاهر انه مافيش:act31:
مسلم واحد فاهم دينه:act31:
و باجادل حبة دراويش:ura1:
في الاسلام ..الله لا يعينه:ura1:
و عجبي:ura1:

و يبقي السؤال دون اجابه او رد من الجانب الاسلامي لانه علي مايبدو انهم اتزنقوا فهربوا 
و لذلك اعيد السؤال عل و عسي يظهر بطل اسلامي مغوار يجيب عليه بصراحه ووضوح و من غير لف و دوران :

هل من مسلم واحد جرئ يفسر لنا سر هذا التناقض الرهيب في الشريعه الاسلاميه و في تفكير و تصرف رسول الاسلام..الذي اتي بشريعة المتناقضات تلك؟؟؟؟​
صدر حكم القضاء المصري علي هذا الرجل - السويركي- بالسجن ثلاثة اعوام مع الشغل و النفاذ لمخالفته للشريعه الاسلاميه بان جمع بين خمسة زوجات في وقت واحد ..و لتزوجه بقاصرات لم تبلغ اعمارهن حتي الخمسة عشرة عاما..
فان كان هذا هو العدل في نظر شريعة الاسلام و حكم الشريعة بالنسبه للمسلم الذي يخالف شريعة الاسلام ...فما قول الشريعه في مبتدعها و اول من خالفها الذي جمع بين اكثر من تسعين زوجه في وقت واحد و تزوج بفتاة لم تتعدى التاسعة من عمرها و اخذها من ارجوحة الاطفال الي فراش الزوجيه و هي بعد لا تدرى من امر الدنيا سوى الارجوحه و لعب الاطفال؟؟؟؟؟
و ان كان ما فعله السويركي "حراما" في نظر شريعة الاسلام ..فلماذا احل صاحب الدعوه الاسلاميه و مبتدع تلك الشريعه هذا الشئ الحرام لنفسه و هو اعلم المسلمين بانه حرام.. 
و ان كان حلالا  فلماذا حرمه علي غيره ؟؟؟؟
​







*


----------



## لاتعليق (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



esambraveheart قال:


> *
> فات اكثر من يومين:nunu0000:
> و لكن الي هذا الحين:nunu0000:
> لم يظهر او يبان:nunu0000:
> ...


*

اولا :انت تقصد الذي تزوج التسعين زوجة هو النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم صح
اذاكان النبي فهو تزوج 11 زوجة راجع معلوماتك كيف نحن نعرف عن عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام كل حاجة اصلا ذكر في كتابنا القران الكريم
ثانيا: تعدد الزوجات عند النبي كان بسبب:-
1_ كانو العرب يتزوجان اكثر من اربع فان النبي تزوج 11 زوجة ثم نزلت الاية التي تحرم الزواج باكثر من اربع يعني بعد ماتزوج النبي 11زوجة ثم انزال الله الاية التي نهاه بالزياده عليهن قال تعالى(لا يَحِلُّ لك النساء من بعد ولا أن تبدَّل بهن من أزواج ولو أعجبك حسنهن)
2_ لم يكن زواجه بهنَّ عن شهْوة جنسيَّة طاغية، بل كان لمعانٍ إنسانية كريمة يَطُول بيانها، ولو كان لشهوة لاختارهنَّ أبْكاًرا، لكنهنَّ كنَّ جميعًا ثيِّبات ما عدا عائشة، ولو كان لشهوة ما رفض كثيراتٍ عرضْن أنفسهنَّ عليه هبةً دون مُقابل، وكان زواج كل واحدة بإذن ربه، فقد روى " ما تزوجْت شيئًا من نسائي، ولا زوَّجت شيئًا من بناتي إلا بوحْي جاء لي به جبريل عن ربي عز وجل " ولا يَقدح في ذلك قوله " حُبب إليَّ من دنياكم الطِّيب والنساء، وجُعلت قرَّة عيني في الصلاة " فهو حبُّ ورحْمة.
ثالثا : هل انت مثل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم طبعا حيكون جوابك لا حاجة منطقية لان عيسى نبي الله وانت عبد لله فكذالك النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لدية مايميزه عن غيره من البشر 

رابعا : اذا كنت انا اريد ان ادخل في الديانة المسيحية وشفت اسلوب كتابتك بكره الديانة المسيحية الذي انت منضم اليه اصلا تدل على الحقد والتعصب والكراهية فراجع نفسك

خامسا: اذا تريدني ان استمر في محاورتك فدع اسلوب الشتم والسب هذا ليس من اخلق المسيح الذي هو قدوتك

سادسا: اذا انت لست مقتنع بما قلته فهات ماعندك بالحجة والبرهان ولا تتعصب لشيء لا تفهم فيه *​


----------



## esambraveheart (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*هاك اسماء واحد و اربعين زوجه غير السراري و المحظيات و الجواري و سبايا الحروب و غنيمتها (ملكات اليمين)

 1. خديجة بنت خويلد
 2. سودة بنت زمعة
 3. عائشة بنت أبي بكر
 4. حفصة بنت عمر بن الخطاب
 5. زينب بنت خزيمة
 6. أم سلمة هند بنت أبي أمية
 7. زينب بنت جحش
 8. جويرية بنت الحارث
 9. ريحانة بنت زيد بن عمر
10. أم حبيبة بنت أبي سفيان
11. صفية بنت حيي بن أحطب
12. ميمونة بنت الحارث
13. فاطمة بنت الضحاك
14. عمرة بنت يزيد بن الجون (_تزوجها فبلغه أنها بها برصا فطلقها ولم يدخل بها .. ..)
15. العالية بنت ظبيان: (تزوجها  وكانت عنده إلى ما شاء الله ثم طلقها.)
16. أسماء بنت النعمان :كانت من أجمل نساء العرب فقالت لها عائشة إنه يعجبه من المرأة إذا دخل عليها أن تقول أعوذ بالله منك ؛ فلما أغلق النبي الباب وأرخى الستر ؛ قالت أعوذ بالله منك فقال لها ألحقي بأهلك.
17. أميمة بنت شراحبيل: قال لها النبي هبي لي نفسك ؛ فقالت وكيف تهب المليكة نفسها للسوقة؟ فأهوى إليها ليسكتها ؛ فقالت أعوذ بالله منك؛ قال قد عذت بمعاذ وأراد عمر أن يؤذيها؛ فقالت والله ما ضرب عليّ الحجاب ولا سميت أم المؤمنين.
18. قتيلة بنت قيس : لما استعاذت أسماء بنت النعمان من النبي ؛ خرج والغضب يعرف في وجهه ؛ فقال له الشعث بن قيس ألا أزوجك من ليس دونها في الجمال والحسب؟ قال من؟ قال أختي قتيلة ؛ قال النبي قد تزوجتها ومات النبي وهي في الطريق قبل أن تصل إليه  
19. عمرة بنت معاوية الكندية : وصلت إلى النبي بعد موته.
20. أسماء بنت الصلت : قيل ماتت قبل أن تصل إليه ؛ وقيل لما مات إبراهيم قالت لو كان نبيا ما مات حبيبه فخلى سبيلها.
21. مليكة بنت كعب الليثى : تزوجنبي الاسلام مليكة بنت كعب وكانت تذكر بجمال بارع ؛ فدخلت عليها عائشة فقالت أما تستحي أن تنكحي قاتل أبيك؟ فاستعاذت من رسول الله صلعم ؛ فطلقها فجاء قومها فقالوا يا رسول الله إنها صغيرة لا عقل لها وأنها خدعت فأبى أن يرجعها.
22. ابنة جندب بن ضمرة الجندعي 
23. الغفارية : أمرها النبي فنزعت ثيابها فرأى بها بياض فقال لها ألحقي بأهلك.
24. خولة بنت الهذيل :
 25. شراف بنت خليفة الكلبية .. هي أخت دحية الكلبي .
26. خولة بنت حكيم : وهبت نفسها للنبي.
27. ليلى بنت الخطيم : وهبت نفسها للنبي ؛ فقبلها ثم جاءته فقالت إن الله أحل لك النساء وأنا طويلة اللسان واستقالته ؛ فقال قد أقلتك.
28. ليلى بنت حكيم الانصارية : هي ممن وهبن أنفسهن للنبي.
29. أم شريك غزية : هي التي وهبت نفسها للنبي وكانت جميلة ) فقالت إني وهبت نفسي لك أتصدق بها عليك فقبلها النبي,.. فقالت عائشة(من الغيره) ما في امرأة تهب نفسها لرجل خير 
30. الشنباء :
 31. أم هانئ بنت أبي طالب : خطبها النبي في الجاهلية فزوجها أبي طالب هبيرة بن أبي وهب ؛ فقال له محمد زوجت هبيرة وتركتني!! فقال يا بن أخي الكريم يكافئ الكريم ؟؟؟ هل هبيرة أكرم من الصادق الأمين؟
32. ضباعة بنت عامر بن قرط : ذكر جمالها عند النبي وكانت إذا جلست أخذت من الأرض شيئا كثيرا (أي كبيرة المقعدة) فخطبها النبي لنفسه
 33. صفية بنت بشامة : أصابها النبي في سبي 
34. جمرة بنت الحارث
35. سودة القرشية :36
. أمامة بنت عمه حمزة
37. أم حبب أو أم حبيبة بنت العباس عن أبن عباس قال نظر النبي صلعم إلى أم حبب بنت العباس تدب بين يديه فقال لئن بلغت هذه وأنا حي لتزوجتها فقبض قبل أن تبلغ فتزوجها الأسود فولدت له لبابة.(مات قبل ن يتزوجها)
38. مارية القبطية أم إبراهيم
39. نعامة من سبي بني العنبر : كانت جميلة عرض عليها النبي أن يتزوجها 
40. نفيسة جارية زينب بنت جحش : وهبتها للنبي  لما رضى عليها بعد أن كان غضب عليها شهرا. 
41. زبيحة القرظية

مما سبق يتضح ان رسول الاسلام قد استمر في الزواج و التطليق حتي بعد نزول التحريم الذي ذكره العضو "لا تعليق" ..و كان ذلك الي يوم مماته...مخالفا بذلك الشريعه التي وضعها و ابتدعها هو  بنفسه و التي تطبق الان علي المسلم كما طبقها القانون المصرى علي السويركي و تعاقب من يخالفها  بالسجن و الجلد  احيانا و احيانا بالقتل​*


----------



## esambraveheart (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*و كما يقول قرانك ايها المسلم :

"انما الاعمال ....بالنيات"​*


----------



## esambraveheart (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*

2botrous قال:



			ملحوظة هامه جدا :::


تسجيلي بهذا المنتدى باسم وهمي او باسم ((( مسيحي ))) جاء من باب قبول عضويتي وتسجيلي بالموقع

وليس لأي غرض أخر اقوم به فأنا احترم الجميع هنا حتي لو كان بعضهم سفيهاً
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ايا كان العذر ...فهو لا يبرر لجوئك للكذب و التزوير و انتحال شخصية و اسم شخص مسيحي لتتسلل كالافاعي السامه لكي تبث السموم و تنشر الاكاذيب و تلوث المسيحيين بينما انت مسلم مزور كذاب تسلل الي المنتدى كاللصوص

لكن نشكر الله ان حقيقة افعالكم المشينه و تسللكم للمنتديات المسيحيه كاللصوص قد بدت واضحة للعيان ..و باعتراف منكم ...فهل هذا هو ما علمكم اياه نبيكم و قرانكم ايها المسلمون؟؟؟​*


----------



## mase7ya (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*موضوع كافي ووافي واكثر من رائع 


شكراً على مجهودك ياesam*


----------



## esambraveheart (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*
سؤالي سؤال شائع:nunu0000:
لكن... و حتي اليوم الرابع:nunu0000:
لم يظهر او يبان:nunu0000:
ممن يتبعون القران:nunu0000:
شجاع واحد.. او حتي جبان:nunu0000: 
يرد علي الاستفسار
بالموافقه ..او بالانكار
لكن الظاهر انه مافيش:act31:
مسلم واحد فاهم دينه:act31:
و باجادل حبة دراويش:ura1:
في الاسلام ..الله لا يعينه:ura1:
و عجبي:ura1:

و يبقي السؤال دون اجابه او رد من الجانب الاسلامي
 لانه علي مايبدو انهم اتزنقوا فهربوا 
و لذلك اعيد السؤال
 عل و عسي يظهر بطل اسلامي مغوار يجيب عليه بصراحه ووضوح
 و من غير لف او دوران :

هل من مسلم واحد جرئ يفسر لنا سر هذا التناقض الرهيب في الشريعه الاسلاميه و في تفكير و تصرف رسول الاسلام..الذي اتي بشريعة المتناقضات تلك؟؟؟؟​
صدر حكم القضاء المصري علي هذا الرجل - السويركي- بالسجن ثلاثة اعوام مع الشغل و النفاذ لمخالفته للشريعه الاسلاميه بان جمع بين خمسة زوجات في وقت واحد ..و لتزوجه بقاصرات لم تبلغ اعمارهن حتي الخمسة عشرة عاما..

فان كان هذا هو العدل في نظر شريعة الاسلام 
و  ان كان هذا هو  حكم الشريعة بالنسبه للمسلم الذي يخالف شريعة الاسلام ...
فما قول الشريعه في مبتدعها و اول من خالفها الذي جمع بين اكثر من تسعين زوجه في وقت واحد
بل و تزوج بفتاة لم تتعدى التاسعة من عمرها (طفله ) و اخذها من ارجوحة الاطفال الي فراش الزوجيه و هي بعد لا تدرى من امر الدنيا سوى الارجوحه و لعب الاطفال؟؟؟؟؟
و ان كان ما فعله السويركي "حراما" في نظر شريعة الاسلام ..فلماذا احل صاحب الدعوه الاسلاميه و مبتدع تلك الشريعه هذا الشئ الحرام لنفسه و هو اعلم المسلمين بانه حرام.. ؟؟؟؟
و ان كان حلالا  فلماذا حرمه علي غيره ؟؟؟؟
​








*​


----------



## esambraveheart (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*انا منتظر لما تخلص كل اللي عندك...و لما تخلص كلام ابقي قول لي عشان ارد عليك​*


----------



## hani77 (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( قل هو الله احد * الله الصمد * لم يلد و لم يولد * و لم يكن له كفوا احد )
صدق الله العظيم
الله سبحانه و تعالى حي لا يموت ذو العرش العظيم له ملكوت السموات و الارض و ما بينهما 
اللهم اني مؤمن بك الها و بانبيائك رسلا , آدم و ادريس و ابراهيم و اسماعيل و نوح و عيسى ابن مريم  و موسى و لوط و كل الانبياء الذين ارسلتهم بالحق عليهم افضل الصلاة و اتم التسليم و خاتمتهم نبينا محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام , و مصدقا لما معهم من كتب سماويه منزلة من عندك يا الله
اللهم انك عزيز جبار ذو انتقام تعلم الجهر و ما تخفي الصدور 
اللهم انتقم ممن يكن لانبيائك كل سوء في نفسه
اللهم انتقم لمن عاث فسادا بالارض من مخلوقاتك 
اللهم انتقم لمن عاث فسادا بارض فلسطين و العراق و البوسنه و الشيشان و افغانستان 
انهم لا يعجزونك يا الله 
و الحمد لله رب العالمين الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه *


----------



## esambraveheart (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*
سؤالي سؤال شائع:nunu0000:
لكن... و حتي اليوم الرابع:nunu0000:
و بالرغم من كل هذه المهاترات:59:
و الاستغمايه الاسلاميه ..و التعلب فات فات:59:
لم يظهر حتي الان:nunu0000:
ممن يتبعون القران:nunu0000:
شجاع واحد.. او حتي جبان:nunu0000: 
يرد علي الاستفسار
بالموافقه ..او بالانكار
لكن الظاهر انه مافيش:act31:
مسلم واحد فاهم دينه:act31:
و باجادل حبة دراويش:ura1:
في الاسلام ..الله لا يعينه:ura1:
و عجبي

و يبقي السؤال دون اجابه او رد من الجانب الاسلامي
 لانه علي مايبدو انهم اتزنقوا فهربوا 
و لذلك اعيد السؤال
 عل و عسي يظهر بطل اسلامي مغوار يجيب عليه بصراحه ووضوح
 و من غير لف او دوران :

هل من مسلم واحد جرئ يفسر لنا سر هذا التناقض الرهيب في الشريعه الاسلاميه و في تفكير و تصرف رسول الاسلام..الذي اتي بشريعة المتناقضات تلك؟؟؟؟​
صدر حكم القضاء المصري علي هذا الرجل - السويركي- بالسجن ثلاثة اعوام مع الشغل و النفاذ لمخالفته للشريعه الاسلاميه بان جمع بين خمسة زوجات في وقت واحد ..و لتزوجه بقاصرات لم تبلغ اعمارهن حتي الخمسة عشرة عاما..

فان كان هذا هو العدل في نظر شريعة الاسلام 
و  ان كان هذا هو  حكم الشريعة بالنسبه للمسلم الذي يخالف شريعة الاسلام ...
فما قول الشريعه في مبتدعها و اول من خالفها الذي جمع بين اكثر من تسعين زوجه في وقت واحد
بل و تزوج بفتاة لم تتعدى التاسعة من عمرها (طفله ) و اخذها من ارجوحة الاطفال الي فراش الزوجيه و هي بعد لا تدرى من امر الدنيا سوى الارجوحه و لعب الاطفال؟؟؟؟؟
و ان كان ما فعله السويركي "حراما" في نظر شريعة الاسلام ..فلماذا احل صاحب الدعوه الاسلاميه و مبتدع تلك الشريعه هذا الشئ الحرام لنفسه و هو اعلم المسلمين بانه حرام.. ؟؟؟؟
و ان كان حلالا  فلماذا حرمه علي غيره ؟؟؟؟
​










[/B​*


----------



## امراة العزيز (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

هههههههههههه حلوة الصور دى بتجيبوا غلابة مسلمين وتقولوا شوفوا المسلمين الشيشان عملوا اية 

تيجى ازاى دى 

طب وحياتك اعقل كدة وروح اتفرج على فلسطين وشوف بقة انتوا بتحللوا الدم ازاى 


ضحكتنى ياراجل


----------



## esambraveheart (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*ماتردوا علي السؤال يا مسلمين و بلاش لف و دوران بقي
و الا خلاص ..عجزتم و مش لاقيين رد للسؤال​*


----------



## esambraveheart (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*
و دخلنا في اليوم الخامس:ura1:
و غدا..سيكون  السادس:ura1:
و بالرغم من كل  المهاترات:59:
و الاستغمايه الاسلاميه ..و التعلب فات فات:59:
لم يظهر حتي الان:nunu0000:
ممن يتبعون القران:nunu0000:
شجاع واحد.. او حتي جبان:nunu0000: 
يرد علي الاستفسار
بالموافقه ..او بالانكار
لكن الظاهر انه مافيش:act31:
مسلم واحد فاهم دينه:act31:
و باجادل حبة دراويش:ura1:
في الاسلام ..الله لا يعينه:ura1:
و عجبي

و يبقي السؤال دون اجابه او رد من الجانب الاسلامي
 لانه علي مايبدو انهم اتزنقوا فهربوا 
و لذلك اعيد السؤال
 عل و عسي يظهر بطل اسلامي مغوار يجيب عليه بصراحه ووضوح
 و من غير لف او دوران :

هل من مسلم واحد جرئ يفسر لنا سر هذا التناقض الرهيب في الشريعه الاسلاميه و في تفكير و تصرف رسول الاسلام..الذي اتي بشريعة المتناقضات تلك؟؟؟؟​
صدر حكم القضاء المصري علي هذا الرجل - السويركي- بالسجن ثلاثة اعوام مع الشغل و النفاذ لمخالفته للشريعه الاسلاميه بان جمع بين خمسة زوجات في وقت واحد ..و لتزوجه بقاصرات لم تبلغ اعمارهن حتي الخمسة عشرة عاما..

فان كان هذا هو العدل في نظر شريعة الاسلام 
و  ان كان هذا هو  حكم الشريعة بالنسبه للمسلم الذي يخالف شريعة الاسلام ...
فما قول الشريعه في مبتدعها و اول من خالفها الذي جمع بين اكثر من تسعين زوجه في وقت واحد
بل و تزوج بفتاة لم تتعدى التاسعة من عمرها (طفله ) و اخذها من ارجوحة الاطفال الي فراش الزوجيه و هي بعد لا تدرى من امر الدنيا سوى الارجوحه و لعب الاطفال؟؟؟؟؟
و ان كان ما فعله السويركي "حراما" في نظر شريعة الاسلام ..فلماذا احل صاحب الدعوه الاسلاميه و مبتدع تلك الشريعه هذا الشئ الحرام لنفسه و هو اعلم المسلمين بانه حرام.. ؟؟؟؟
و ان كان حلالا  فلماذا حرمه علي غيره ؟؟؟؟
​








*​[/B]


----------



## esambraveheart (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



2botrous قال:


> عيب عليكم يا من تقومون بمسح المواضيع عيب عليكم والله انا دائما استخدم الأسلوب الذي يليق بالأديان السماوية فلماذا تقومون بالمسح
> 
> لو كنتم لا تريدون مسلمين متواجدون بينكم انا من اوائل الذين اوفقكم علي مسح مواضيع جميع المسلمين ولكن لماذا لم تسالوا انفسكم سؤال واحد فقط لماذا دخل المسلمين بيننا هنا في هذا المنتدى ؟؟؟
> 
> المرجع لا اعرفه بالضبط جاء من اين هل من الدين المسيحي الذي ينص علي الإعتداء بالقول علي الأديان الخري ام جاء من احد الأعضاء الجاهلين الذين توافقهم اداره ؟


*

حذفت مشاركاتك لانك تتعمد الخروج عن الموضوع و تتعمد تشتيت الموضوع و ترد بردود بعيده كل البعد عن السؤال المطروح 
فان لم يكن عندك رد او كنت تعجز عن الرد فاسكت احسن...مش عيب..و سيب غيرك يرد (يمكن يكون بيفهم عنك ..و ده برضه مش عيب )
لكن العيب كل العيب هو انك ترد باى كلام لمجرد انك ماتقفش ساكت
و العيب كل العيب هو انك تدخل المنتدي زى الحرامي  و تنتحل شخصية واحد مسيحي و انت مسلم
و العيب كل العيب هو  انك تتهرب من اجابة السؤال المطروح  و تشتت الموضوع عشان مش عارف ترد و ماعندكش رد​*


----------



## esambraveheart (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



2botrous قال:


> عيب عليكم يا من تقومون بمسح المواضيع عيب عليكم والله انا دائما استخدم الأسلوب الذي يليق بالأديان السماوية فلماذا تقومون بالمسح
> 
> لو كنتم لا تريدون مسلمين متواجدون بينكم انا من اوائل الذين اوفقكم علي مسح مواضيع جميع المسلمين ولكن لماذا لم تسالوا انفسكم سؤال واحد فقط لماذا دخل المسلمين بيننا هنا في هذا المنتدى ؟؟؟
> 
> المرجع لا اعرفه بالضبط جاء من اين هل من الدين المسيحي الذي ينص علي الإعتداء بالقول علي الأديان الخري ام جاء من احد الأعضاء الجاهلين الذين توافقهم اداره ؟


*

حذفت مشاركاتك لانك تتعمد الخروج عن الموضوع و تتعمد تشتيت الموضوع و ترد بردود بعيده كل البعد عن السؤال المطروح 
فان لم يكن عندك رد او كنت تعجز عن الرد فاسكت احسن...مش عيب..و سيب غيرك يرد (يمكن يكون بيفهم عنك ..و ده برضه مش عيب )
لكن العيب كل العيب هو انك ترد باى كلام لمجرد انك ماتقفش ساكت
و العيب كل العيب هو انك تدخل المنتدي زى الحرامي  و تنتحل شخصية واحد مسيحي و انت مسلم
و العيب كل العيب هو  انك تتهرب من اجابة السؤال المطروح  و تشتت الموضوع عشان مش عارف ترد و ماعندكش رد​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*تم حزف ردودكم لانها خارج الموضوع *

*وعندك شبهه اطرحها في مكانها المخصص يا* *2botrous*

*وهيتم الرد عليك فيها*

*واحذرك من الخروج عن الموضوع مرة اخرى وإلا هقوف عضويتك لمدة أسبوع حتى تتعلم النظام*


----------



## الوداعة (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

:yaka:يسوع يبارك فيكم ايها المدافعون عن الايمان و يسوع يعوض تعب محبتكم :yaka:


----------



## fredyyy (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*اللهم انك عزيز جبار ذو انتقام ......*

*يارب يا ملك الملوك أيها المحب الغفار*
*إفتح عيون من لم يعرفوك وطهر قلوبهم وقدس أفكارهم*

*+++++++*

*اللهم انتقم ......*

*ولا تنتقم مِن مَن يكرهونك *
*بل إملأ قلوبهم بالحب كي يحبوا الناس ولا يذبحوهم*

*+++++++*

*اللهم انتقم لمن عاث ......*

*ولا تجعلنا ننتقم لأنفسنا *
*بل أن نحب حتى من يُعادينا*

*+++++++*

*اللهم انتقم ..........انهم لا يعجزونك يا الله *

*سامحهم ... إغفر لهم ... إمحوا ذنوبهم *
*بارك لهم في أولادهم ... ولا تيتم نسائهم ... ولا تلعنهم*
*إحمهم من الأمراض ... ولا تخِّرب ديارهم ... ومن خيرك اطعمهم*

*يارب ... يا غفور يا حنان ... يا محب يا محرر ... يا مُطهرهم يا مُغيِّرهم*


*باركوا ولا تلعنوا*​


----------



## gts919 (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*السلام عليكم
لماذا يا نصارى تسيئون في نبينا الذي أمرنا بأن نحبكم
وقاللتجدن النصارى اقرب اهل الكتاب مودة إليكم)..صدق الله العظيم
أمرنا ان نحبكم انتم بالذات لأنه يقول ان دينكم اقرب الينا من اي دين...
وكيف يكون هذا النبي كهتلر وكالشيطان وهو يدعو للصدق والصبر والأمر بالمعروف ومكارم الأخلاق واكل الطيب وحفظ مال اليتيم واحترام الجار وتوقير الصغير واحترام الكبير وزيارة الأهل ومعاودة المرضى وفعل الخير...والصلاة...وإطعام الفقراء والتواضع واحترام الإنسان كونه إنساناً وأحترام حقوقه والمساواة بين الناس وإحترام الأديان والعرقيات..ولا يفرق بين الابيض والأسود ولا الغني والفقير..الا بالتقوى
وينهانا عن الخبيث والكذب والزنا واللواط والخمر الرياء والنميمة وقول الزور والفواحش...
كيف يأمر الشيطان بذلك أجيبوني بالعقل لا بالتعصب...
ثم إذا كان من عند الشيطان فلماذا يأمرنا بحب الأنبياء وسيدنا المسيح ..قال الله ربنا وربكم الأعلى
((وَٱذۡكُرۡ فِى ٱلۡكِتَـٰابِ مَرۡيَمَ إِذِ ٱنتَبَذَتۡ مِنۡ أَهۡلِهَا مَكَانً۬ا شَرۡقِيًّ۬ا (﻿١٦﻿) فَٱتَّخَذَتۡ مِن دُونِهِمۡ حِجَابً۬ا فَأَرۡسَلۡنَآ إِلَيۡهَا رُوحَنَا فَتَمَثَّلَ لَهَا بَشَرً۬ا سَوِيًّ۬ا (﻿١٧﻿) قَالَتۡ إِنِّىٓ أَعُوذُ بِٱلرَّحۡمَـٰانِ مِنكَ إِن كُنتَ تَقِيًّ۬ا (﻿١٨﻿) قَالَ إِنَّمَآ أَنَا۟ رَسُولُ رَبِّكِ لِأَهَبَ لَكِ غُلَـٰامً۬ا زَڪِيًّ۬ا (﻿١٩﻿) قَالَتۡ أَنَّىٰ يَكُونُ لِى غُلَـٰامٌ۬ وَلَمۡ يَمۡسَسۡنِى بَشَرٌ۬ وَلَمۡ أَكُ بَغِيًّ۬ا (﻿٢٠﻿) قَالَ كَذَٲلِكِ قَالَ رَبُّكِ هُوَ عَلَىَّ هَيِّنٌ۬‌ۖ وَلِنَجۡعَلَهُ ۥۤ ءَايَةً۬ لِّلنَّاسِ وَرَحۡمَةً۬ مِّنَّا‌ۚ وَكَانَ أَمۡرً۬ا مَّقۡضِيًّ۬ا (﻿٢١﻿) ۞ فَحَمَلَتۡهُ فَٱنتَبَذَتۡ بِهِۦ مَكَانً۬ا قَصِيًّ۬ا (﻿٢٢﻿) فَأَجَآءَهَا ٱلۡمَخَاضُ إِلَىٰ جِذۡعِ ٱلنَّخۡلَةِ قَالَتۡ يَـٰالَيۡتَنِى مِتُّ قَبۡلَ هَـٰذَا وَڪُنتُ نَسۡيً۬ا مَّنسِيًّ۬ا (﻿٢٣﻿) فَنَادَاهَا مِن تَحۡتِہَآ أَلَّا تَحۡزَنِى قَدۡ جَعَلَ رَبُّكِ تَحۡتَكِ سَرِيًّ۬ا (﻿٢٤﻿) وَهُزِّىٓ إِلَيۡكِ بِجِذۡعِ ٱلنَّخۡلَةِ تُسَاٰقِطۡ عَلَيۡكِ رُطَبً۬ا جَنِيًّ۬ا (﻿٢٥﻿) فَكُلِى وَٱشۡرَبِى وَقَرِّى عَيۡنً۬ا‌ۖ فَإِمَّا تَرَيِنَّ مِنَ ٱلۡبَشَرِ أَحَدً۬ا فَقُولِىٓ إِنِّى نَذَرۡتُ لِلرَّحۡمَـٰانِ صَوۡمً۬ا فَلَنۡ أُڪَلِّمَ ٱلۡيَوۡمَ إِنسِيًّ۬ا (﻿٢٦﻿) فَأَتَتۡ بِهِۦ قَوۡمَهَا تَحۡمِلُهُ ۥ‌ۖ قَالُواْ يَـٰامَرۡيَمُ لَقَدۡ جِئۡتِ شَيۡـًٔ۬ا فَرِيًّ۬ا (﻿٢٧﻿) يَـٰٓأُخۡتَ هَـٰارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ ٱمۡرَأَ سَوۡءٍ۬ وَمَا كَانَتۡ أُمُّكِ بَغِيًّ۬ا (﻿٢٨﻿) فَأَشَارَتۡ إِلَيۡهِ‌ۖ قَالُواْ كَيۡفَ نُكَلِّمُ مَن كَانَ فِى ٱلۡمَهۡدِ صَبِيًّ۬ا (﻿٢٩﻿) قَالَ إِنِّى عَبۡدُ ٱللَّهِ ءَاتَانِىَ ٱلۡكِتَاٰبَ وَجَعَلَنِى نَبِيًّ۬ا (﻿٣٠﻿) وَجَعَلَنِى مُبَارَكًا أَيۡنَ مَا ڪُنتُ وَأَوۡصَاٰنِى بِٱلصَّلَوٰةِ وَٱلزَّڪَاةِ مَا دُمۡتُ حَيًّ۬ا (﻿٣١﻿) وَبَرَّۢا بِوَٲلِدَتِى وَلَمۡ يَجۡعَلۡنِى جَبَّارً۬ا شَقِيًّ۬ا (﻿٣٢﻿) وَٱلسَّلَاٰمُ عَلَىَّ يَوۡمَ وُلِدتُّ وَيَوۡمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوۡمَ أُبۡعَثُ حَيًّ۬ا (﻿٣٣﻿)))صدق الله العظيم
وقال في ستنا مريم العذراء انها من اشرف المخلوقات فكيف يكون هذا من عند  شيطان...
واي شيطان هذا الذي يحب سيدنا المسيح عليه السلام معاذ الله...
اقسم بالله العظيم اننا نحب السيد المسيح عليه السلام اكثر منكم....واذا قال أحد في سيدنا المسيح عليه السلام  ماهو غلط فهو ليس بمسلم...
لا تحاسبونا بما فعل السفهاء منا...
اخوتي اهل الكتاب لقد امرنا سيدنا ونبينا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم بحبكم...
اولم تسمعوا بقصة ذلك اليهودي الذي كان جار سيدنا النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم وكان يضع له المذابل والعراقيل يومياًً فغاب في إحدى الايام والأيام التي تليها فقال سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
ما اخبار جارنا اليهودي فقالوا له مريض فقال وجبت الزيارة...
وعندما قدم لليهودي ليعاوده قال له اليهودي يا محمد اعطني يدك لأبايعك فإني إنسان مهما كانت معاداتي لك والأنسان تزعزعه الأخلاق عندما تكون متأصلة...
انظروا هذه الأخلاق لنبينا ...
عندما دخل مكة وقال للمشركين ماذا تظنونني فاعل بكم وقد ضربتمونا وعذبتمونا قالوا:أخ كريم وابن أخٍ كريم فقال نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم..:أذهبوا فأنتم أحرار...
ديننا لا يأمر بالإرهاب..والقتل ...
بل يأمر بالدفاع عن النفس انظروا ما ذا تفعل إسرائيل فينا وفيكم في فلسطين...
يأمرنا ديننا بالعفو والمسامحة قال الله تعالى..(وسارعوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم وجنة عرضها السموات والأرض أعدت للمتقين ....الذين ينفقون في السراء والضراء والكاظمين الغيظ والعافين عن الناس والله يحب المحسنين...))صدق الله العظيم

والله الذي لا اله إلا هو لو تعرفون الإسلام على حقيقته لدخلتم جميعكم في الإسلام..
وانت يا عصام  هل امركم الكتاب المقدس وسيدنا المسيح بالبهتان من اين جئت بكلام ان الله وعدنا بلواط وخمر في الجنة...ان ديننا يحرم علينا هذا تحريماً مطلقاً ولم يعدنا قط بهذه السخافات...
أولم يعدكم بالجنة بالتمتع بكل الحواس كما وعدنا....
قال الله تعالى(
كَذَّبَتۡ قَوۡمُ لُوطٍ ٱلۡمُرۡسَلِينَ (﻿١٦٠﻿) إِذۡ قَالَ لَهُمۡ أَخُوهُمۡ لُوطٌ أَلَا تَتَّقُونَ (﻿١٦١﻿) إِنِّى لَكُمۡ رَسُولٌ أَمِينٌ۬ (﻿١٦٢﻿) فَٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِ (﻿١٦٣﻿) وَمَآ أَسۡـَٔلُكُمۡ عَلَيۡهِ مِنۡ أَجۡرٍ‌ۖ إِنۡ أَجۡرِىَ إِلَّا عَلَىٰ رَبِّ ٱلۡعَـٰالَمِينَ (﻿١٦٤﻿) أَتَأۡتُونَ ٱلذُّكۡرَانَ مِنَ ٱلۡعَـٰالَمِينَ (﻿١٦٥﻿) وَتَذَرُونَ مَا خَلَقَ لَكُمۡ رَبُّكُم مِّنۡ أَزۡوَٲجِكُم‌ۚ بَلۡ أَنتُمۡ قَوۡمٌ عَادُونَ (﻿١٦٦﻿) قَالُواْ لَئن لَّمۡ تَنتَهِ يَـٰالُوطُ لَتَكُونَنَّ مِنَ ٱلۡمُخۡرَجِينَ (﻿١٦٧﻿) قَالَ إِنِّى لِعَمَلِكُم مِّنَ ٱلۡقَالِينَ (﻿١٦٨﻿) رَبِّ نَجِّنِى وَأَهۡلِى مِمَّا يَعۡمَلُونَ (﻿١٦٩﻿) فَنَجَّيۡنَـٰهُ وَأَهۡلَهُ ۥۤ أَجۡمَعِينَ (﻿١٧٠﻿) إِلَّا عَجُوزً۬ا فِى ٱلۡغَـٰابِرِينَ (﻿١٧١﻿) ثُمَّ دَمَّرۡنَا ٱلۡأَخَرِينَ (﻿١٧٢﻿) وَأَمۡطَرۡنَا عَلَيۡهِم مَّطَرً۬ا‌ۖ فَسَآءَ مَطَرُ ٱلۡمُنذَرِينَ (﻿١٧٣﻿) إِنَّ فِى ذَٲلِكَ لَأَيَةً۬‌ۖ وَمَا كَانَ أَكۡثَرُهُم مُّؤۡمِنِينَ (﻿١٧٤﻿) وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ ٱلۡعَزِيزُ ٱلرَّحِيمُ (﻿١٧٥﻿)))صدق الله العظيم...
....

-------------------------------
قال الله تعالى (قل يا أهل الكتاب تعالوا لكلمة سواء نعبد الله ولا نشرك به شيئاًً..))صدق الله العظيم...
واهل الكتاب هم انتم ايها النصارى...
-------------------------------
على العموم امرنا ديننا بعدم القتل والإرهاب واذا فعلت وايدت هذه الأفعال طائفة معينة..فهي..لا تساوي نسبة كبيرة من عدد المسلمين في العالم وهم...ربع سكان الكرة الأرضية....

قال تعالى..
((ومن أحسن قولاً ممن دعا إلا الله وعمل صالحاً وقال إني من المؤمنين...ولا تستوي الحسنة ولا السيئة ادفع بالتي هي أحسن فإذا الذي بينك وبينه عداوة كأنه ولي حميم.))

-------------------------------------------
وان عدتم عدنا.......*


----------



## أين الحقيقة (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



esambraveheart قال:


> *
> و دخلنا في اليوم الخامس:ura1:
> و غدا..سيكون  السادس:ura1:
> و بالرغم من كل  المهاترات:59:
> ...



ايها العضو الكريم
تحية طيبة وبعد....
لا يوجد سؤال في الشريعه وليس له اجابة ولكن يوجد اناس لا يفقهون في الدين كثيرا وهذا ليس عيبا وانما جهل في الدين
العضو الكريم
اجيبك على سؤالك ولكن اخشى ان بعد التعب والمشقة ان تحذفو اجابتي او جزء منها فإن كنتم أهل حق فلا تحذفوها وناقشونا فيها
بالنسبة لسؤالك 
اولا واجب على كل من يعتنق دين من الأديان السماوية السابقة " النصرانية- اليهوديه" والدين الذي الغى جميع الأديان السابقة وهو الأسلام ان يحترم الأديان الأخرى ديننا كريم ولا يهون على اي مسلم وكذلك نبية
حتى لا ابتعد عن الموضوع
الرسول الكريم عليه الصلاة والسلام عندما تزوج من 13 زوجة لم يكن هدفه جنسيا ولا شهوة وكذلك هو ليس كمثلنا بل انه امر بإن يتزوجهم من الله سبحانة وتعالى حيث ان الله امرة بالزواج منهم فماذا في معتقدك ان رسول كريم يتزوج من طفلة " عائشة " رضوان الله عليها وهي عمرها 9 سنوات هو لم يتزوجها ايها  العضو الكريم ولكنة خطبها وذلك بأمر من الله تعالى لإظهار مكانة ابو بكر الصديق " والدها " بين المسلمين هذا اول بند وكذلك الرسول الكريم تزوج من امرأة كانت تبلغ من العمر ارذلة وكانت كبيرة حتى انها كانت تتبرع بإيامها لزوجات الرسول الأخريات حيث أنها لم تكن بإستطاعتها ان تقوم بمهام الزوجية وجانب اخر بعض زوجات النبي الكريم كان ازواجهن قد استشهدو في معارك وخلاف ذلك من الأسباب
والرسول قال في حديث نبوي كريم " بمعنى الحديث وليس نصيا لولا اني امرت من رب العزة ان اتزوج ما تزوجت بعد خديجة" صدق الرسول الكريم
ايها العضو الكريم الرسول ليس كمثلنا وانتم قد صنفتموه بأنه اكثر رجال العالم محبة فكيف لكم ان تنكرو كل هذا
ايها العضو الكريم المسلمين لا يوجد بينهم من هو كمثل الرسول حتى تقارنهم به 
قبل ان تفتري على رسولنا لك ان تسأل عن كنائسكم في العهد القديم وصكوك الغفران واليهودي الذي قد اشترى منكم صكوك النار وقال لا احد يدخل النار فلماذا تشترون اماكنكم في الجنة؟؟؟
بدلا من ان توجهو عداوتكم الى المسلمين اذهبو الى من يعاديكم
وديننا كامل وليس بالسهولة التي تظنها نترك الدين الكريم ولكن بالسهولة ان تضحك على امثالك من النصارى
انا لست بشيخ ولكني طفل في جنبات الأسلام واتمنى ان تكون قد وضحت الصورة لك
سلام


----------



## فهاد (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

اما موضوع الصورة الاولى انت تروح عند الشيعه الرافضه يعني وانصحك تروح مقرهم في ايران

وتسألهم ليه كده حد يبوس كده احنا مالناش دعوة انت روح واسألهم


اما صورة الشيشان الي تستدل فيها على الاسلام الاسلام لايأمر بذالك وتصرفهم تصرف هم يحاسبون عليه وليس الاسلام

معاك انها غلط 

بس من سفك الدماء اولا اقول عاوز تشوف صور  من الي قلبك يحبها 

يعني رده فعل من اشخاص ذبحو الاطفال والعجائز والنساء اكثر من الصورة المبينه


----------



## صبرى اسعد رزق س (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

اخى الفاضل من فضلك اعرض الموضوع على عقلك اولا وبعدين عقب علية يعنى اية ربنا امرة بالزواج وهو ماكنش ممكن يراعى الناس دول مع زوجة وحدة او من غير زوجة ولااحنا بنحللها وخلاص  حقيقى انا مكسوف لك سلف وبلاش تخرج من موضوع النقاش  وتتكلم فى امور انت ليس عندك المعلومات السليمة  عنها ماشى يابو الكمال امال مش كمال قصدك كمال كامل


----------



## esambraveheart (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*ومع انه سؤال شائع:ura1:
قد يساله المسلم قبل المسيحي لنفسه
فقد دخلنا في اليوم السابع:ura1:
و انا اعيد و اكرر السؤال نفسه
و بالرغم من كل  المهاترات:59:
و الاستغمايه الاسلاميه ..و التعلب فات فات:59:
لم يظهر حتي الان:nunu0000:
ممن يتبعون القران:nunu0000:
شجاع واحد.. او حتي جبان:nunu0000: 
يرد علي الاستفسار
بالموافقه ..او بالانكار
لكن الظاهر انه مافيش:act31:
مسلم واحد فاهم دينه:act31:
و باجادل حبة دراويش:ura1:
في الاسلام ..الله لا يعينه:ura1:
و عجبي

و يبقي السؤال دون اجابه او رد من الجانب الاسلامي
 لانه علي مايبدو انهم اتزنقوا فهربوا 
و لذلك اعيد السؤال
 عل و عسي يظهر بطل اسلامي مغوار يجيب عليه بصراحه ووضوح
 و من غير لف او دوران :

هل من مسلم واحد جرئ يفسر لنا سر هذا التناقض الرهيب في الشريعه الاسلاميه و في تفكير و تصرف رسول الاسلام..الذي اتي بشريعة المتناقضات تلك؟؟؟؟​
صدر حكم القضاء المصري علي هذا الرجل - السويركي- بالسجن ثلاثة اعوام مع الشغل و النفاذ لمخالفته للشريعه الاسلاميه بان جمع بين خمسة زوجات في وقت واحد ..و لتزوجه بقاصرات لم تبلغ اعمارهن حتي الخمسة عشرة عاما..

فان كان هذا هو العدل في نظر شريعة الاسلام 
و  ان كان هذا هو  حكم الشريعة بالنسبه للمسلم الذي يخالف شريعة الاسلام ...
فما قول الشريعه في مبتدعها و اول من خالفها الذي جمع بين اكثر من تسعين زوجه في وقت واحد
بل و تزوج بفتاة لم تتعدى التاسعة من عمرها (طفله ) و اخذها من ارجوحة الاطفال الي فراش الزوجيه و هي بعد لا تدرى من امر الدنيا سوى الارجوحه و لعب الاطفال؟؟؟؟؟
و ان كان ما فعله السويركي "حراما" في نظر شريعة الاسلام ..فلماذا احل صاحب الدعوه الاسلاميه و مبتدع تلك الشريعه هذا الشئ الحرام لنفسه و هو اعلم المسلمين بانه حرام.. ؟؟؟؟
و ان كان حلالا  فلماذا حرمه علي غيره ؟؟؟؟
​







*


----------



## esambraveheart (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*اولا :
===

من الناحيه الانسانيه...كيف يظلم شخص كنبيك محمد طفله كعائشه فيحرمها مما يتمتع به الاطفال ليحملها مالاطاقة لها به من هموم و مسؤليات تقع علي عاتق الزوجه تجاه زوجها و بيتها ...
معذوره عائشه ان اشتهت ان تلهو بالارجوحه و هي حامل او معها طفلها الرضيع .. و معذوره اكثر ان مرض طفلها او وقع و مات بينما هي تلهو مع صاحباتها فوق الارجوحه...

و كيف ايضا يظلم باقي نسائه فلا ترى المراة من زوجاته وجهه الا ساعة النكاح ...فاليوم 24 ساعه نطرح منها 6 ساعات علي الاقل للنوم و الراحه فيتبقي 18 ساعه توزع علي (فرضا لان العدد اكثر بكثير من هذا) احدي عشرة زوجه فيكون نصيب كل زوجه اقل من ساعتين تقضيها مع زوجها ..فهل تظن ان هذا هو العدل الذي تتنتظره المراه من زوجها  الذي يفترض فيه انه نبي و يتصف بالعدل ؟؟؟؟

ثم من اين له الوقت بعد ذلك ليتلقي الوحي ..ثم ليقف بالناس ليبلغهم الوحي و رسالة ربه؟؟؟؟

الا ترى ان هناك شئ غير سليم بالمره في كونه نبي متفرغ للرساله السمائيه المنزله عليه؟؟؟؟؟


ثانيا:
===

انما الاعمال بالنيات

و اظن  الكلمتين دول مش من دماغي انا...
بما يعني ان النساء اللاتي كان محمد "ينوي ان يتزوجهن" ثم "ثوفين و هن في الطريق اليه"..او "مات هو قبل ان يصلن اليه" ..او رفضن ان يدخل بهن ..فهو قد تزوجهن بالفعل و هن محسوبات عليه كزوجات طبقا لما يقوله شرع الاسلام

ثالثا :
===

اشترط القران في المراة التي تتزوج ان تكون بالغه رشيده (عاقله و تستطيع تحمل مسؤلية الزواج و مسسؤلية قرار الزواج من شخص بعينه) و هي امور لا يمكن ان تتوافر في عائشه.. الطفله ذات التسعة سنوات

رابعا:
===

ان كانت "العاده" قد جرت في القديم في زمان الجاهليه علي تزويج الفتيات في سن صغيره كهذه.. ففد نزل علي محمد ما يبطل تلك العاده و يحرمها و يحرم اتباعها( تماما كالسجود للاصنام) فلماذا تغاضي محمد عن تحريم تلك العاده الذي امره به القران و اصر علي التمسك بها علي الرغم من بطلانها كعادة و تحريمها ..بينما كان اولي به - كصاحب الدعوة الاسلاميه- ان يكون اول من يحرم تلك العاده ..لا ان ياتي شخص من بعده فيحرمها و ينقص من قدره هو كنبي؟؟؟​*​


----------



## امير العشق (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

السلام عليكم

اولا تحية الاسلام هى السلام وليس الحرب لا الاغتصاب ولاالاقاويل الى انتا قولتها

اخى الكريم

كيف تحكم على الاسلام  بصور لا اساس لها

مين قالك ان دول مسلمين

مش يمكن مسيحين 

وبعدين ظهر ارهاب كتير باسملاسلام

سواء كان شيعى او بهائى  او او

الاسلام ضدد الارهاب

وضد اى تطرف 

بدليل انك عايش فىسلام  فى بلد اسلامى

لية انتا  بتنصر الامريكان  معانهم لا احترمواسلام ولا مسيح ولا اى دين سماوى

وبعدين دااعتدائات الى انتا بتقول عاليهم مسلمين

طيب فين اعتدائات النصارى

الى انتا اكيد عارفها ومتقولش لا

ومتستشهدش بقناة عميلة للاميركان

وبعدين فين النجيل بتاعك

تعرف  تجيبواانجيل الاساسى 
الى نزل على سيدنا عيسى 


وانتا تعرف ن عيسى نبى مش 

الاة

ومش ابن اللة

وانت اتعرف انك لو امنت بية تبقى مسلم

وبعدين متمسكش فى الحاجلت الى متخصش الدين


انتا مالك ومالزوجات النبى

كلمنى على العقيدة

الى انتا

اكيد متفهمش فيها حاجة

وياريت متشلش كلامى

وانت هكمل معاك الحوار  للاخر

بس رد عاليا وعلى زميى الى قبلى

وفى الاخر بقولك السلام عليكم


----------



## hani77 (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله يا اخ عصام
وينك طولت الغيبه علينا يا رجل 
يا اخ عصام انا كتبتلك ردود بموضوعك هذا به وزجات الرسول الاكرم عليه الصلاة و السلام و سبب كل زيجه و هذا ما توارد الينا من الاثر و الله مش عارف هو انحدف و لا باقي لانها انا شايف انو كثير مواضيع تنحدف و قصة مات و هي بالطريق و مش عارف شو ما سمعتها الا منك و الكلام كثير و المؤلفين اكثر. 
لكن يا اخ عصام اسمعت العضو فراشه مسيحيه باحد المواضيع ان البابا يطبق مشيئه الله في الارض و تصور اني من كم يوم اعتقد يوم الجمعه و انا بتابع بالشريط الاخباري لقناة Ann  الاخباريه قرأت هذا الخبر
( في سابقه هي الاولى من نوعها البابا يجتمع و يستمع للضحايا الاطفال الذي تم التحرش بهم جنسيا من قبل الكهنه و القساوسه بالكنائس )
و السؤال هل الله يترك الاطفال كل هذه المده مظلومين بدون اخذ حقوقهم  و خد بالك ان البابا طنش اطفال كثير قبلهم لان التقرير قال ( هذه سابقه هي الاولى من نوعها )
لا اعتقد ان البابا يطبق مشيئة الله بالارض لان البابا اعدم من قال ان الارض كرويه في القرون الوسطى و الله لا يحارب العلم ففي قرآننا الكريم يا اخ عصام اول كلمة نزلت هي كلمة ( اقرأ ) اي تعلم و تثقف و كلمات القرآن كما تعلم فهي نافذه لكل زمان و مكان 
طولت عليك و ربنا يهديك 
شكرا لك


----------



## mujahd (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*************
*حرر لقلة الأدب*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*فراشة مسيحية*


----------



## esambraveheart (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



امير العشق قال:


> وبعدين متمسكش فى الحاجلت الى متخصش الدين
> 
> 
> انتا مالك ومالزوجات النبى
> ...


*


ازاي بس يا حبيبي انت اعتبرت ان زوجات النبي "حاجات متخصش الدين"؟؟؟؟؟

و بعدين يا حبيبي ياللي فاهم عقيدتك اوى ما انا باكلمك في صميم العقيده

ثم انت في سنه كام الاول يا شاطر؟؟؟؟​ *


----------



## esambraveheart (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



hani77 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله يا اخ عصام
> وينك طولت الغيبه علينا يا رجل
> يا اخ عصام انا كتبتلك ردود بموضوعك هذا به وزجات الرسول الاكرم عليه الصلاة و السلام و سبب كل زيجه و هذا ما توارد الينا من الاثر و الله مش عارف هو انحدف و لا باقي لانها انا شايف انو كثير مواضيع تنحدف و قصة مات و هي بالطريق و مش عارف شو ما سمعتها الا منك و الكلام كثير و المؤلفين اكثر.
> لكن يا اخ عصام اسمعت العضو فراشه مسيحيه باحد المواضيع ان البابا يطبق مشيئه الله في الارض و تصور اني من كم يوم اعتقد يوم الجمعه و انا بتابع بالشريط الاخباري لقناة Ann  الاخباريه قرأت هذا الخبر
> ...



*يعني انت سبت الموضوع كله و رحت تتكلم عن حاجه بعيده كل البعد عن الموضوع  

واضح انك لم تعد تملك جواب للسؤال و لهذا تحاول الخروج عن الموضوع و التشتيت بغرض التهرب من اجابة السؤال​*


----------



## esambraveheart (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*
فات علي سؤالي اكتر من شهر:ura1:
و قد يساله المسلم قبل المسيحي لنفسه
و لهذا اتذرع بالصبر:ura1:
و انا اعيد و اكرر السؤال نفسه
و بالرغم من كل  المهاترات:59:
و الاستغمايه الاسلاميه ..و التعلب فات فات:59:
لم يظهر حتي الان:nunu0000:
ممن يتبعون القران:nunu0000:
شجاع واحد.. او حتي جبان:nunu0000: 
يرد علي الاستفسار
بالموافقه ..او بالانكار
لكن الظاهر انه مافيش:act31:
مسلم واحد فاهم دينه:act31:
و باجادل حبة دراويش:ura1:
في الاسلام ..الله لا يعينه:ura1:
و عجبي

و يبقي السؤال دون اجابه او رد من الجانب الاسلامي
 لانه علي مايبدو انهم اتزنقوا فهربوا 
و لذلك اعيد السؤال
 عل و عسي يظهر بطل اسلامي مغوار يجيب عليه بصراحه ووضوح
 و من غير لف او دوران :

هل من مسلم واحد جرئ يفسر لنا سر هذا التناقض الرهيب في الشريعه الاسلاميه و في تفكير و تصرف رسول الاسلام..الذي اتي بشريعة المتناقضات تلك؟؟؟؟​
صدر حكم القضاء المصري علي هذا الرجل - السويركي- بالسجن ثلاثة اعوام مع الشغل و النفاذ لمخالفته للشريعه الاسلاميه بان جمع بين خمسة زوجات في وقت واحد ..و لتزوجه بقاصرات لم تبلغ اعمارهن حتي الخمسة عشرة عاما..

فان كان هذا هو العدل في نظر شريعة الاسلام 
و  ان كان هذا هو  حكم الشريعة بالنسبه للمسلم الذي يخالف شريعة الاسلام ...
فما قول الشريعه في مبتدعها و اول من خالفها الذي جمع بين اكثر من تسعين زوجه في وقت واحد
بل و تزوج بفتاة لم تتعدى التاسعة من عمرها (طفله ) و اخذها من ارجوحة الاطفال الي فراش الزوجيه و هي بعد لا تدرى من امر الدنيا سوى الارجوحه و لعب الاطفال؟؟؟؟؟
و ان كان ما فعله السويركي "حراما" في نظر شريعة الاسلام ..فلماذا احل صاحب الدعوه الاسلاميه و مبتدع تلك الشريعه هذا الشئ الحرام لنفسه و هو اعلم المسلمين بانه حرام.. ؟؟؟؟
و ان كان حلالا  فلماذا حرمه علي غيره ؟؟؟؟
​








​*​​



*فاولا :
===

من الناحيه الانسانيه ايها المسلم...كيف يظلم شخص كنبيك محمد طفله كعائشه فيحرمها مما يتمتع به الاطفال ليحملها مالاطاقة لها به من هموم و مسؤليات تقع علي عاتق الزوجه تجاه زوجها و بيتها ...؟؟؟
معذوره عائشه ان اشتهت ان تلهو بالارجوحه و هي حامل او معها طفلها الرضيع .. و معذوره اكثر ان مرض طفلها او وقع و مات بينما هي تلهو مع صاحباتها فوق الارجوحه...

و كيف ايضا يظلم باقي نسائه فلا ترى المراة من زوجاته وجهه الا ساعة النكاح ...فاليوم 24 ساعه نطرح منها 6 ساعات علي الاقل للنوم و الراحه فيتبقي 18 ساعه توزع علي (فرضا لان العدد اكثر بكثير من هذا) احدي عشرة زوجه فيكون نصيب كل زوجه اقل من ساعتين تقضيها مع زوجها ..فهل تظن ان هذا هو العدل الذي تتنتظره المراه من زوجها الذي يفترض فيه انه نبي و يتصف بالعدل ؟؟؟؟

ثم من اين له الوقت بعد ذلك ليتلقي الوحي ..ثم ليقف بالناس ليبلغهم الوحي و رسالة ربه؟؟؟؟

الا ترى ان هناك شئ غير سليم بالمره في كونه نبي متفرغ للرساله السمائيه المنزله عليه؟؟؟؟؟


ثانيا:
===

انما الاعمال بالنيات

و اظن يا مسلم ان الكلمتين دول مش من دماغي انا...
بما يعني ان النساء اللاتي كان محمد "ينوي ان يتزوجهن" ثم "ثوفين و هن في الطريق اليه"..او "مات هو قبل ان يصلن اليه" ..او رفضن ان يدخل بهن ..فهو قد تزوجهن بالفعل و هن محسوبات عليه كزوجات طبقا لما يقوله شرع الاسلام

ثالثا :
===

اشترط القران في المراة التي تتزوج ان تكون بالغه رشيده (عاقله و تستطيع تحمل مسؤلية الزواج و مسسؤلية قرار الزواج من شخص بعينه) و هي امور لا يمكن ان تتوافر في عائشه.. الطفله ذات التسعة سنوات

رابعا:
===

ان كانت "العاده" قد جرت في القديم في زمان الجاهليه علي تزويج الفتيات في سن صغيره كهذه.. ففد نزل علي محمد ما يبطل تلك العاده و يحرمها و يحرم اتباعها( تماما كالسجود للاصنام) فلماذا تغاضي محمد عن تحريم تلك العاده الذي امره به القران و اصر علي التمسك بها علي الرغم من بطلانها كعادة و تحريمها ..بينما كان اولي به - كصاحب الدعوة الاسلاميه- ان يكون اول من يحرم تلك العاده ..لا ان ياتي شخص من بعده فيحرمها و ينقص من قدره هو كنبي؟؟؟*​


----------



## محب الحق (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والله انا كنت جاي الليلة اشكر كل القائمين بي الموقع لسعة صدرهم وتقبلهم لافكار الاخرين(طالما كنت فيها زوق وادب واحترام للادين)وخلق فرصة جيدة للحوار بين الادين الاخري للتعرف علي حقيقة الدين الاسلامي والمسيحي من خلال من يزورون الموقع .
بس للاسف الشديد وجت ان بعض مشاركاتي قد حزفة رغم انني لم اخرج من اطار المنطق والعقل والادلة العلمية الثابتة بحثاً للحقيقة والحقيقة فقط.
ارجوا من ادارة الموقع (وانا اعترف انا الموقع موقعكم ولكم كل الحق في حذف ماتشاؤون )ولكن يجب احترام عقائد ومعتقدات كل فرد ومنحة الفرصة لظهار ما يعتقده .
و السلام ختام


----------



## petar-11 (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

اخي العزيز عصام تحية طيبة بالرب 
اخي ماذا تعتقد هل ستلاقي رد على سؤالك ؟ 
مستحيل لأنهم لا يملكون الرد . هم شطار فقط في تغيير الموضوع والتهرب من الأجابة 
تقبل محبتي وسلام الرب يسوع معك الى الابد


----------



## esambraveheart (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



petar-11 قال:


> اخي العزيز عصام تحية طيبة بالرب
> اخي ماذا تعتقد هل ستلاقي رد على سؤالك ؟
> مستحيل لأنهم لا يملكون الرد . هم شطار فقط في تغيير الموضوع والتهرب من الأجابة
> تقبل محبتي وسلام الرب يسوع معك الى الابد



*واضح جدا اخي الحبيب ان السؤال صعب جدا و محرج للغايه و لذلك فحتي الان كل المسلمين يتهربون من الاجابه علي السؤال علي الرغم من طرح الموضوع هنا و في منتدي طريق الحق و الضلال و علي الرغم من مرور اكثر من شهر كامل علي طرح السؤال (و ليس الموضوع لانه مطروح منذ اكثر من اربعة اشهر تقريبا) فلم يستطع مسلم واحد ان يخرج نبيه من قفص الاتهام و ان يجيب علي السؤال الاجابه التي تبرئ ساحة محمد او  حتي تثبت ان الاسلام دين حق يصح اتباعه ..و كل ردودهم عباره عن شعارات و هتافات فارغه و تهديد ووعيد و تملص و مراوغه و تهرب​*


----------



## esambraveheart (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*و حتى الان لا شئ سوى هروب المسلمين من مواجهة الاسئله و مواجهة انفسهم

و ليس افضل من المسلمين في خداع انفسهم و خداع غيرهم​*


----------



## أبو لؤي (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

انت لا تددري عما تتكل مع الأسف.....يجب أن تفرق أن هناك من المسلمين فرقة ضئيلة تسمى الشيعة ...وهي منحرفة....وبعدين رجل كبير يقبل طفل ...عادي مافي شي...ولو كنت محترم ماسبيت على المسلمين هداك الله للإسلام.

أنا مسلم والحمد لله( وأفتخر)


----------



## wasimghazal (25 أبريل 2008)

*موضوع حلو ... مشكور*

أول الشي بحب اشكرك عالموضوع الحلو ده :new8:
وتاني شي على حسب معلوماتي الطفيفة انو الشيعة مش نفس السنة (انا قلت على حسب معلوماتي الطفيفة) لانو الشيعة على ما اعتقد ما بأمنو بالرسول محمد وبيعتبروا رسولهم السيد علي  بقى منشان هيك ما بقدر ارد ضدهم ولا معهم 

وبعدين يا اخي العزيز كنت تحط تنبيه انو ما يفوت عالموقع غير احاب القلوب القوية  بس مع كل هدا شكراً لك على مجهودك الجميل 




ودمتم



:new5: وسيم :new5:


----------



## الزعيم2 (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

******************
*ممنوع الخروج عن الموضوع*
*اتعلم النظام يا محمدي*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*فراشة مسيحية*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*يغلق الموضوع مؤقتآ*

*حتى رجوع صاحب الموضوع للمتابعة و الرد*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*اهلآ بيك يا عصام *

*يفتح اللموضوع*​


----------



## esambraveheart (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *اهلآ بيك يا عصام *
> 
> *يفتح اللموضوع*​



ميرسي يا فراشه 

ما تحرمش ابدا من ذوقك


----------



## esambraveheart (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



أبو لؤي قال:


> انت لا تددري عما تتكل مع الأسف.....يجب أن تفرق أن هناك من المسلمين فرقة ضئيلة تسمى الشيعة ...وهي منحرفة....وبعدين رجل كبير يقبل طفل ...عادي مافي شي...ولو كنت محترم ماسبيت على المسلمين هداك الله للإسلام.
> 
> أنا مسلم والحمد لله( وأفتخر)



*يا زميل.. الشيعه و السنيه "مسلمين" بفتوى شيخ الازهر  ..و كلاهما يمثل الاسلام و المسلمين ..و ما يفعله السنيه يصح ان يلام عليه الشيعه و كل المسلمين و ما يفعله الشيعه يصح ان يلام عليه السنيه و كل المسلمين ...فلا تحاول ايجاد ذريعه للتهرب مما هو منسوب لاخوانك و للاسلام عموما​*


----------



## محب الحق (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قبل كدة اتكلمنا في موضوع الصور
لكن ارد مرة تانية بس عشان خاطرك
لما اجي اتكلم عن دولة مثلاً هل حاتكلم عن ما يمارسة الناس ام اتكلم عن دستور الدولة ناهيك عن التحدث في الادين 
يعني المسيحيين كلهم اخيار ما فيهم من لا يعصي ربه؟؟؟؟؟
التشريع شي والتنفيذ شي ؟
يعني ممكن انت تجيب ليه مثلاً امام جامع بيشرب خمر هل هذا معناه ان الاسلام حلل الخمر.
وممكن انا اجيب ليك فيديو من داخل الكنسية فية ممارسات لا تليق هل معني هذا ان المسيح احل لهم مايفعلوا.
جيب لي اصل من الكتاب والسنة يحرم   منفهة لك او يحلل ما يضرك .


----------



## esambraveheart (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



محب الحق قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> قبل كدة اتكلمنا في موضوع الصور
> لكن ارد مرة تانية بس عشان خاطرك
> لما اجي اتكلم عن دولة مثلاً هل حاتكلم عن ما يمارسة الناس ام اتكلم عن دستور الدولة ناهيك عن التحدث في الادين
> ...



*كل ما هو في الصور المنشوره في هذا الموضوع يا زميل ما هو الا تصرفات اسلاميه لمسلمين -سنيه او شيعه سواء -"مستمده من دستور الاسلام و شريعته و مبنيه علي الشريعه الاسلاميه نفسها" ...و ليست تصرفات فرديه خارجه لا يصح ان يلام علي الاسلام و المسلمين عموما بسببها ...
بل التصرفات الخارجه "منبعها الشريعه الاسلاميه" ....و لهذا فالشريعه الاسلاميه و من وضعها هم المسؤلين عن هذه التصرفات الخارجه التي تصدر من عموم المسلمين ...

انا رديت علي كلامك فلا تحاول ان تتجاهل او تتهرب من السؤال المطروح و لذلك اقتبسه في المشاركه التاليه لكي ترد...... ان كان لديك رد​*


----------



## esambraveheart (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*

و يبقي السؤال دون اجابه او رد من الجانب الاسلامي
 لانه علي مايبدو انهم اتزنقوا فهربوا 
و لذلك اعيد السؤال
 عل و عسي يظهر بطل اسلامي مغوار يجيب عليه بصراحه ووضوح
 و من غير لف او دوران :

هل من مسلم واحد جرئ يفسر لنا سر هذا التناقض الرهيب في الشريعه الاسلاميه و في تفكير و تصرف رسول الاسلام..الذي اتي بشريعة المتناقضات تلك؟؟؟؟​
صدر حكم القضاء المصري علي هذا الرجل - السويركي- بالسجن ثلاثة اعوام مع الشغل و النفاذ لمخالفته للشريعه الاسلاميه بان جمع بين خمسة زوجات في وقت واحد ..و لتزوجه بقاصرات لم تبلغ اعمارهن حتي الخمسة عشرة عاما..

فان كان هذا هو العدل في نظر شريعة الاسلام 
و  ان كان هذا هو  حكم الشريعة بالنسبه للمسلم الذي يخالف شريعة الاسلام ...
فما قول الشريعه في مبتدعها و اول من خالفها الذي جمع بين اكثر من تسعين زوجه في وقت واحد
بل و تزوج بفتاة لم تتعدى التاسعة من عمرها (طفله ) و اخذها من ارجوحة الاطفال الي فراش الزوجيه و هي بعد لا تدرى من امر الدنيا سوى الارجوحه و لعب الاطفال؟؟؟؟؟
و ان كان ما فعله السويركي "حراما" في نظر شريعة الاسلام ..فلماذا احل صاحب الدعوه الاسلاميه و مبتدع تلك الشريعه هذا الشئ الحرام لنفسه و هو اعلم المسلمين بانه حرام.. ؟؟؟؟
و ان كان حلالا  فلماذا حرمه علي غيره ؟؟؟؟
​









​*​​​


----------



## esambraveheart (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



الزعيم2 قال:


> الشاذ لا يقاس عليه



*هل هذه ايه وردت في سوره من سور القران او ضمن الاحاديث ام انها اجتهاد شخصي منك؟؟؟؟

فان كانت ايه من القران او حديث فضعها هنا برقم الايه في السوره او الحديث و خلاصة درجته او اسناده مع ذكر مصدره .

و ان كانت اجتهاد شخصي من جانبك او من جانب احد الفلاسفه او الشعراء فاحتفظ به لنفسك ...و اسكت​*


----------



## esambraveheart (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*

فات اكثر من شهر علي طرح هذا السؤال
و يبقي السؤال دون اجابه او رد من الجانب الاسلامي
 لانه علي مايبدو ان كل المسلمين اتزنقوا ..فهربوا  زي عادتهم لما يتزنقوا

و لذلك اعيد السؤال للمره الثانية عشر

 عل و عسي يظهر بطل اسلامي مغوار يجيب عليه بصراحه ووضوح
 و من غير لف او دوران :

هل من مسلم واحد جرئ يفسر لنا سر هذا التناقض الرهيب في الشريعه الاسلاميه و في تفكير و تصرف رسول الاسلام..الذي اتي بشريعة المتناقضات تلك؟؟؟؟​

صدر حكم القضاء المصري علي هذا الرجل - السويركي- بالسجن ثلاثة اعوام مع الشغل و النفاذ لمخالفته للشريعه الاسلاميه بان جمع بين خمسة زوجات في وقت واحد ..و لتزوجه بقاصرات لم تبلغ اعمارهن حتي الخمسة عشرة عاما..


فان كان هذا هو العدل في نظر شريعة الاسلام 

و  ان كان هذا هو  حكم الشريعة بالنسبه للمسلم الذي يخالف شريعة الاسلام ...

فما قول الشريعه في مبتدعها و اول من خالفها

 الذي جمع بين اكثر من تسعين زوجه في وقت واحد

بل و تزوج بفتاة لم تتعدى التاسعة من عمرها (طفله ) و اخذها من ارجوحة الاطفال الي فراش الزوجيه و هي بعد لا تدرى من امر الدنيا سوى الارجوحه و لعب الاطفال؟؟؟؟؟

و ان كان ما فعله السويركي "حراما" في نظر شريعة الاسلام ..
فلماذا احل صاحب الدعوه الاسلاميه و مبتدع تلك الشريعه هذا الشئ الحرام لنفسه و هو اعلم المسلمين بانه حرام.. ؟؟؟؟

و ان كان حلالا  فلماذا حرمه علي غيره ؟؟؟؟
​








​*​​[/QUOTE]​​


----------



## قابضة على الجمر (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

اعزائى 

أولا الشيعة والسنة نعم مسلمين موحدين ولكن الشيعة لهم أفكار غير السنة تماما ..ودى من ضمن افكارهم وحاجات يندى لها الجبين كتير

أظن انتو عقلكو أكبر من انكو تعايرو دين بما يفعله تابعيه ........كنت ممكن أجيب سلاسل عن الشذوذ الجنسى لقساوسة بعض الكنائس .لكن مبحبش أتكلم بدون عقل.وللأسف دى طريقتكو

الكلام يكون فى لب الدين يعنى هاتلى حاجة من الدين بتقول الكلام ده .وبلاش الحاجات اللى احنا مش مؤمنين بيها خلوا عندكو نظر ..ازاى بتحاربوا افكار ناس بحاجات هما مش مؤمنين بيها

إخوتى
لما تحبوا تتناقشوا روحوا اتعلموا من المسيح لانكو لا تمتوا لاخلاقه العظيمة بصله(يرون أعمالكم فيمجدون أباكم الذى فى السماوات)

كده احنا نضحك عليكو لولا ان دينا قالنا ايه هو دينكو كنا افتكرنا التفاهات دى جزء من الدين المسيحى الشريف

أنا ممكن أجيبلكوا حاجات أنيل على رجال دينكو لكن الصح الجدال بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة لإن دى لا تهز مسلمين فى دينهم ولا اللى معايا يهز مسيحيين فى دينهم

وتانى إفصلوا بين السنة والشيعة


----------



## esambraveheart (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

[​

*الزيف الاسلامي و التظاهر بالعفه*
*======*​ 


*و ليس افضل من المسلم في الزيف و التظاهر بالعفه و التقوى و ليس افضل من المسلم في التجاهل و التعامي عن المضمون و الاهتمام بالظاهر دون الجوهر*​ 
*...فلو انكم ايها المسلمون تهتمون بالمضمون حقا و يهمكم الجوهر اكثر من الظاهر و تحترمون جوهر ما ترددونه من شعارات رنانه زائفه عن عفة الفتاه المسلمه و عن الحجاب و النقاب كجوهر عقيدي يجب احترامه لا مظهر كاذب يستر خلفه روائح نجاسة القلب الحقيقيه و العفنه لاحترمت فتياتكم المتحجبات حجابهن ...فلا يتفنن في تكحيل اعينهن بطريقة تثير الشهوات و تجعلهن كالعاهرات العاريات علي الرغم من تحجبهن و تنقبهن .*
*و انظر للصوره ايها المسلم و قل لي رايك في نفوسهن الداعره التي لم يمنعها النقاب من ان تصرخ بدعارتها و عهرها حتى راحت الفتاة منهن تتفنن في اظهار الجزء المكشوف من وجهها باكثر طريقه ممكنه و مثيره للغرائز ..و اعتقد ان شريعتكم لاتبيح للمراه ان تتجمل الا لزوجها ...و ليس لعابري الطريق :*​ 
*انظر ايها المسلم كيف تفننت هذه المنقبه في جعل اعينها مثيره حتى صارت مثيره اكثر من امراه عاريه؟؟؟؟*​ 
*



*​ 
*وانظر لهذه الفتاه اللعوب التي اتخذت من الحجاب ستارا زائفا ليخفي عورة نجاسة القلب*
*و انظر كيف لم يمنعها حجابها من ان ترقص*
*في ميدان عام*
*و تهز اردافها *
*و تعرى بطنها كانجس العاهرات*​ 
*



*​ 

*و ياللاهتمام بجعل العيون اشد اثارة من صدر المراه العاري*​ 
*



*​ 
*و انظر ايها المسلم لكم المساحيق و المكياج علي وجه المنقبه (فالمكياج هو من ادوات الكفار... احفاد القرده و الخنازير) و طرق الاغراء و الاثاره و التعرى المستتر في الفضيله المصطنعه و العفه الزائفه التي تتبعها فتياتكم المسلمات المنقبات*​ 
*



*​ 
*و تعالي تمعن هنا لحظه*​ 
*لماذا الماسكرا و الاي لاينر و الاي شادو جنبا الي جنب مع النقاب ؟؟؟*
*الا يكون العرى الصريح مقبولا منها اكثر مما هي عليه الان ؟؟؟؟*​ 
*صحيح ....عين في الجنه و عين في النار*​ 

*



*​
*وانظروا "الخجل المصطنع و الحياء الزائف" الذين تتحلي بهما المراه و الفتاة المسلمه المتحجبه *​

*و انظروا كيف تلقي الفتاة المسلمه المتحجبه بمنتهي السفور والوقاحه هذا القناع الزائف ليظهر الوجه الخفي القبيح لنفسها الداعرة الاثيمه عندما تجلس لتدخن الشيشه كالحشاشين *​ 

*..وفي شهر رمضان... الذي انزل فيه.. القران ...؟؟؟؟*​ 



*لانه يبدو ان الشيشه قد نزلت ايضا مع القران في رمضان*​ 
*و لهذا تجدون سورة كاملة في القران عن "الدخان"*​ 



*



*​ 

*و انظروا وقاحة المراه المسلمه المحجبه التي تعيب غيرها و تعايرهن لانهن سافرات و تصفهن باقبح الصفات و احط الالفاظ لانهن لسن محجبات مثلها*​ 
*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*الا تكفيكي سيجاره يا حاجه حتي رحتي تدخنين سيجار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ 

*



*​


----------



## esambraveheart (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

[​

*الزيف الاسلامي و التظاهر بالعفه*
*======*​ 


*و ليس افضل من المسلم في الزيف و التظاهر بالعفه و التقوى و ليس افضل من المسلم في التجاهل و التعامي عن المضمون و الاهتمام بالظاهر دون الجوهر*​ 
*...فلو انكم ايها المسلمون تهتمون بالمضمون حقا و يهمكم الجوهر اكثر من الظاهر و تحترمون جوهر ما ترددونه من شعارات رنانه زائفه عن عفة الفتاه المسلمه و عن الحجاب و النقاب كجوهر عقيدي يجب احترامه لا مظهر كاذب يستر خلفه روائح نجاسة القلب الحقيقيه و العفنه لاحترمت فتياتكم المتحجبات حجابهن ...فلا يتفنن في تكحيل اعينهن بطريقة تثير الشهوات و تجعلهن كالعاهرات العاريات علي الرغم من تحجبهن و تنقبهن .*
*و انظر للصوره ايها المسلم و قل لي رايك في نفوسهن الداعره التي لم يمنعها النقاب من ان تصرخ بدعارتها و عهرها حتى راحت الفتاة منهن تتفنن في اظهار الجزء المكشوف من وجهها باكثر طريقه ممكنه و مثيره للغرائز ..و اعتقد ان شريعتكم لاتبيح للمراه ان تتجمل الا لزوجها ...و ليس لعابري الطريق :*​ 
*انظر ايها المسلم كيف تفننت هذه المنقبه في جعل اعينها مثيره حتى صارت مثيره اكثر من امراه عاريه؟؟؟؟*​ 
*



*​ 
*وانظر لهذه الفتاه اللعوب التي اتخذت من الحجاب ستارا زائفا ليخفي عورة نجاسة القلب*
*و انظر كيف لم يمنعها حجابها من ان ترقص*
*في ميدان عام*
*و تهز اردافها *
*و تعرى بطنها كانجس العاهرات*​ 
*



*​ 

*و ياللاهتمام بجعل العيون اشد اثارة من صدر المراه العاري*​ 
*



*​ 
*و انظر ايها المسلم لكم المساحيق و المكياج علي وجه المنقبه (فالمكياج هو من ادوات الكفار... احفاد القرده و الخنازير) و طرق الاغراء و الاثاره و التعرى المستتر في الفضيله المصطنعه و العفه الزائفه التي تتبعها فتياتكم المسلمات المنقبات*​ 
*



*​ 
*و تعالي تمعن هنا لحظه*​ 
*لماذا الماسكرا و الاي لاينر و الاي شادو جنبا الي جنب مع النقاب ؟؟؟*
*الا يكون العرى الصريح مقبولا منها اكثر مما هي عليه الان ؟؟؟؟*​ 
*صحيح ....عين في الجنه و عين في النار*​ 

*



*​
*وانظروا "الخجل المصطنع و الحياء الزائف" الذين تتحلي بهما المراه و الفتاة المسلمه المتحجبه *​

*و انظروا كيف تلقي الفتاة المسلمه المتحجبه بمنتهي السفور والوقاحه هذا القناع الزائف ليظهر الوجه الخفي القبيح لنفسها الداعرة الاثيمه عندما تجلس لتدخن الشيشه كالحشاشين *​ 

*..وفي شهر رمضان... الذي انزل فيه.. القران ...؟؟؟؟*​ 



*لانه يبدو ان الشيشه قد نزلت ايضا مع القران في رمضان*​ 
*و لهذا تجدون سورة كاملة في القران عن "الدخان"*​ 



*



*​ 

*و انظروا وقاحة المراه المسلمه المحجبه التي تعيب غيرها و تعايرهن لانهن سافرات و تصفهن باقبح الصفات و احط الالفاظ لانهن لسن محجبات مثلها*​ 
*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*الا تكفيكي سيجاره يا حاجه حتي رحتي تدخنين سيجار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ 

*



*​
*و هكذا دائما الاسلام و المسلمون ...مزيفون و ليس  فيهم غير الزيف و التصنع و الرياء و الكذب​*​​


----------



## peace_86 (19 مايو 2008)

*يا أخ عماد ..
ياريت لو تشيل التوقيع الزفت إللي أنت حطيته

سيف المسيح معاك.. قصدي أقول سلام المسيح معاك..*


----------



## peace_86 (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

حين أقرأ ردودك الأخيرة يا أخ عماد... أصاب بنوع من الإكتئاب
سأصلي إلى الرب يسوع من أجلك كي ينقذك من الـ......... لن أكمل


----------



## رانا (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

هههههههههههه ايه الجمال دا مش هانقول غير دع الخلق للخالق ونسيت اهانى العريس بالمعروره
يعمل ايه يعنى ما كان محمد قدوه ليه​


----------



## el7kika (24 مايو 2008)

*طيب وايش دخل سيدنا محمد فى الموضوع ده دليل على الحقد الدفين اللى فى قلوبكم من ناحية سيد المرسلين والمسلمين ووالله بلغنا به فى القران... 
وده دليل على ضعفكم *


----------



## esambraveheart (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*

el7kika قال:



طيب وايش دخل سيدنا محمد فى الموضوع ده دليل على الحقد الدفين اللى فى قلوبكم من ناحية سيد المرسلين والمسلمين ووالله بلغنا به فى القران... 
وده دليل على ضعفكم 

أنقر للتوسيع...



تقول حقد دفين يازميل؟؟؟؟؟ 
و تسال ما دخل سيدكم محمد بهذا الموضوع؟؟؟؟

دخل سيدكم محمد بهذا الموضوع انه "

هو  وحده من وضع الزيف في قلوب و نفوس هؤلاء الذين تراهم في الصور"

 و رعي هذا الزيف و اعمي عيون البسطاء بشريعته و سنة الضلال التي ابتدعها ليضل الناس بها

و  انظروا كيف تلقي الفتاة المسلمه المتحجبه بمنتهي السفور والوقاحه هذا القناع الزائف ليظهر الوجه الخفي القبيح لنفسها الداعرة الاثيمه عندما تجلس لتدخن الشيشه كالحشاشين​ 
..وفي شهر رمضان... الذي انزل فيه.. القران ...؟؟؟؟​ 



لانه يبدو ان الشيشه قد نزلت ايضا مع القران في رمضان​ 
و لهذا تجدون سورة كاملة في القران عن "الدخان"​ 








​ 

و انظروا وقاحة المراه المسلمه المحجبه التي تعيب غيرها و تعايرهن لانهن سافرات و تصفهن باقبح الصفات و احط الالفاظ لانهن لسن محجبات مثلها​​​*​


----------



## el7kika (25 مايو 2008)

والله* لا أجد ردا عليك غير أنك أنسان سفيه لان ليس كل من فعل خطأ يبقى من الدين فالله ورسوله برئ من مثل هؤولاء أن فعلو ذلك وليس كذب منكم عليهم 
وثانيا انتم نسيتم القصص اللى نشرتها جريدة النبأ عن القس واللى عمله فى الكنيسه من زينا وسكوك غفران يعطيها للسيدات والرجال :smile01  :t33: والخبر انتشر فى كل أرجاء مصر المعمورة ومسمعتوش انتم من المسلمين انهم قالو هى دى المسيحيه ولا قلنا حاجه وبلاش نفتح فى مثل هذا الكلام , لان دينا حرم علينا اننا نخوض فى أعراض الناس ووالله لولا ذلك لأتيت لك بمثل ذلك الكثير والكثير. 
على العموم الله ورسوله برئ ممن يفعل ذلك وأن كنت راجل هات لى شئ فى دينى أمر به الله ورسوله يؤيد ما يفعله هؤلاء*


----------



## مغربية وفتخر (25 مايو 2008)

لا هذه غيرصحيحة المسلمون لا يفعلون ذلك لمذا تكرهوننا نحن لم نفعل معكم شيء يغضب الله 
*يمنع وضع روابط لمنتديات اسلامية*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
استفانوس*


----------



## ava bishoy son (16 أغسطس 2008)

*انا دخلت الموضوع متاخر اوى 
بس انا كنت عايز اقول بس انى تعبت جدا من الحاجات اللى اتذكرت سواء من الكلام او الصور 
بس الحاجات دى مهمة عشان نعرف اخواننا الحقيقة 
وعشان نشكر الهانا حبيبنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح ملك الملوك الة الرحمة والمحبة والسلام على حبة لينا ورحمتة بينا 
نشكر اخواننا على الموضوع 
ونطلب من الهنا الطيب اله المحبة انة يرحم الناس دول من اللى هما فية
سلام المسيح مع الكل*


----------



## dodi lover (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

يااااااااااااااا جماااااااااااااااااااعـــــــــــة


دوووووووووول شيعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


جماعة نحن نؤمن انكم افضل منهم 


فهم فى نظرنا كفرة وانتم مسلمون عنهم​


----------



## Tamer_Samir (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

والله العظيم انتى يا دودى جبتى المفيد انهم شيعه وديننا برئ من خطيائهم مثلكم انتم دينكم برئ من اخطاء الاخرين مش كل الناس زى بعض فى كل حته فى الشر وفى الخير
شكرا جدا لانك وضحت لاخوانى فى الوطن اللى هم المسيحيين


----------



## pyramid2007 (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

الى كل من اهان الاسلام بالكلمات الفاحشة والالفاظ التى لا تليق ان تذكر فى منتدى عام
اليهم اقول ما هذه اللغة التى تتحدثون بها انها لا تختلف عن لغة ابناء الشوارع والناس الذين لم يتربوا التربية الحسنة فهل سنكم يعطيكم الحق فى الاساءة الى الدين الاسلامى  اعتقد انكم صغار السن لا تتجاوزون العشرين عاما وليست لديكم الحنكة للحكم على الاديان ...لكن لماذا كل هذا الحقد والغل والكراهية للدين الاسلامى بالرغم من انكم تدعون ان دينكم دين المحبة اين هى المحبة التى تتشدقون بها؟؟؟
لا ارى الا اسفاف وبذاءات من الكلام الرخيص ...اين المراقبون والمشرفون...؟؟؟؟انه منتدى عام لابد فيه من احترام الكلمة واحترام المنتدى واحترام الاعضاء الاخرين واحترام عقيدتهم ايا كانت...لكن ان تستمر هذه النغمة عمال على بطال كما يقال فى الامثال العامية فهذا لا يليق بكم او بنا فلابد ان نترفع عن هذه الصغائر...
ان الدين الاسلامى يحترم السيد المسيح عليه السلام والسيدة العذراء نكن لها كل الحب  ولها سورة باسمها فى المصحف الشريف

نأمل ان نرى صورة مشرقة للديانة المسيحية فى هذا المنتدى 

نرى اثر المسيحية فى اقوالكم وما يصدر من قلوبكم تجاه الاخرين 

لكن ان نشارك فى هذا الاسفاف وهذا الاسلوب الذى لا يليق اطلاقا 
فاسمحوا لى  ان اقول من يشارك بنفس النهج فاسلوبه عقيم قليل الحيلة والحجة 
ويغطى على ركاكة مفهومه بالشتائم والسباب والافتراء والكذب على الدين الاسلامى

كان من الافضل لك ان تعبر عن دينك وتظهره للاخرين  بمظهره الحسن 
لا ان تفترى على الاخرين وتشوه دينهم الذى ارتضوه كما انك ارتضيت دينك
لم يغصبك اى انسان على ان تعتنق المسيحية  وهو ايضا لم يغصبه احد على التدين بالدين الاسلامى
فالدين لله والوطن للجميع كما يقال 
والسلام على الجميع​


----------



## man4truth (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

*موضوع هائل فعلا
شكرا لصاحب الموضوع
فعلا دى صور معبره عن الاسلام
ولكنها غير كافيه
فالاسلام افظع من ذلك بكثير
ياله من دين بشع
تقشعر من سننه وافعاله الابدان 
ربنا يرحمنا و ينقذنا مكن ويلات هذا الدين الشيطانى الارهابى
الذى يستخدم اسم الله للقتل والنكاح والجهاد والابتزاز وكل الشرور تحت ستار الدين
ربنا يرحم​*


----------



## jclsoww (18 أغسطس 2008)

*صور مغززة ومخزية, وهذا نزر يسير من تعاليم محمد القذرة*


----------



## mansour (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

لا يوجد عندى تعليق ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## amjad-ri (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على الصورة

التي  ابينت فضيحة من فضائحهم  التي لا تعد

سلام المسيح​


----------



## mansour (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*

ربنا يسمحك ويرشدك الى الطريق الصحيح


----------



## esambraveheart (28 أغسطس 2008)

*من ثمارهم تعرفونهم​*


*وشريعة الزيف دائما ينطق بزيفها افعال تابعيها المشينه*​


*منقبات يرقصن ديسكو و خليجي و شرقي بالنقاب*​
​

*****
*حرر من قِبل My Rock*
*****



*سعودي يسجد لمخنث شاذ *​


*****
*حرر من قِبل My Rock*
*****
​ 



*شيخ سني وهابي يراقص المومسات​​​*​​


*****
*حرر من قِبل My Rock*
*****



*محجبات سافلات يمارسن السحاق و الشذوذ في احدي معاهد الرياض​​​*​​




*****
*حرر من قِبل My Rock*
*****​
​


----------



## My Rock (28 أغسطس 2008)

الرجاء يا اخ esambraveheart
هناك اخوة اخوات لنا لا نسمح ان يشاهدوا هذه المشاهد السافلة و الساقطة

اتمنى ان تنتبه لذلك مستقبلاً


----------



## ملاك الرب1 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

\بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الى كل صادق يبحث عن الحق الى كل انسان يبحث عن الله ايا كان الله هل هو اله النصارى ام اله اليهود ام المسلمين ام البوذيين او اى ديانه فى هذا الكون الواسع المهم انه يبحث عن (الخالق)
من البدايه بالنسبة الى دينى دين الاسلام هل تعرض لدينكم دين النصرانيه بشئ هل شتم المسيح عليه السلام ورماه بما لا يليق كما فعل اليهود وهل اتهم العذراء الطاهرة المطهره النقيه البريئه من كل الافتراءات الموجهه اليها من اليهود ايضا الاجابه  بالطبع لا والسؤال هنا .اذا كان محمدا مدعيا وكاذبا لماذا لم يهدم قصة المسيح من الاساس اوقال كاليهود بانه رجل مجنون او او لماذا وقف وقال ان المسيح ولد حقا دون رجل مع ان العلم والعقل يرفض ذلك؟
لماذا قال بان 1- المسيح من افضل 5 رسل بعثوا الى الارض
لماذا قال بأن2-المسيح معجزه 
لماذا قال بأن3-مريم   طاهرة عذراء بتول
اريد اجابه واحده عاقله تعطينى سببا واحدا يدفع المدعى للنبوه محمد (كما تقولون)يقف فى صف المسيح وينادى بطهره المسيح وامه................................................؟
الاجابه هى ان محمد رسول يبلغ ما انزل اليه وليس مدعيا للنبوه


----------



## سامح إمام (28 نوفمبر 2008)

المجد للرب فى الأعالى وعلى الأرض السلام
اعزائى  التجريح فى الأخرين غير مقبول شكلا ولا موضوعا ولا التشهير لاحظوا انكم تتعاملون مع بشر  فيهم الأهواء  الكمال للرب فقط ولاتنسوا  الله محبة   ولاتنسوا   تعاليم يسوع


----------



## الأخت مايا (8 يناير 2009)

سلام الرب
لا يجب ان ندخل المسيحية الى هنا ولكن اسمح لي
هذا غير عادل يا اخي
كل انسان له اعماله الشريرة
كما المسلك كذلك المسيحي
وصدقا لكلامي انا اعرف الكثير ولن اقول 

يا اخي من الناحية الانسانية لا يحق لي ىالتجريح
ان هم جرحو بنا علينا الدفاع بلباقة
وان كان هذا المنتدى فعلا صوت الكنيسة
لا يمكن للكنيسة ان تتكلم هكذا
وان اردتم التجريج
اقضل ان انسحب من هنا
لكي احتفظ بالمحبة والمسامحة والمساعدة بعيدا عن التشهير


----------



## esambraveheart (16 يناير 2009)

ملاك الرب1 قال:


> \بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الى كل صادق يبحث عن الحق الى كل انسان يبحث عن الله ايا كان الله هل هو اله النصارى ام اله اليهود ام المسلمين ام البوذيين او اى ديانه فى هذا الكون الواسع المهم انه يبحث عن (الخالق)
> من البدايه بالنسبة الى دينى دين الاسلام هل تعرض لدينكم دين النصرانيه بشئ هل شتم المسيح عليه السلام ورماه بما لا يليق كما فعل اليهود وهل اتهم العذراء الطاهرة المطهره النقيه البريئه من كل الافتراءات الموجهه اليها من اليهود ايضا الاجابه  بالطبع لا والسؤال هنا .اذا كان محمدا مدعيا وكاذبا لماذا لم يهدم قصة المسيح من الاساس اوقال كاليهود بانه رجل مجنون او او لماذا وقف وقال ان المسيح ولد حقا دون رجل مع ان العلم والعقل يرفض ذلك؟
> لماذا قال بان 1- المسيح من افضل 5 رسل بعثوا الى الارض
> ...



*كل هذا تاليف من دماغك لتجميل وجه القبيح  و ادعاء المسالمه و التسامح ...فقرانك فاق اليهود في محاولات  النيل من المسيح و امعن امعانا  لا مثيل له في تحقير المسيح و النيل من امه العذراء الطاهره من فرط حقد محمد مؤلف القران علي  المسيح و طهارة المسيح و مكانة االمسيح الرفيعة السامية ...
انظر يا مسلم ماذا يقول قرانك و لا تكذب و لا تخدعنا و لا تؤلف من دماغك و لا تحاول الادعاء بان الاسلام  و نبي الاسلام يكرمان او  يعليان من قدر المسيح او يحترمانه ....

انظر ماذا يقول قرانك عن المسيح و امه و انظر كيف يحقرهما و يساويهما برغم قداستهما بخطاة الارض و ينزل بمكانتهما الي اسفل السافلين حتي انه لم يتورع عن ان يضعهما في مصاف الهالكين و يقرن اسميهما بلصوص و قتلة و زواني الارض المستوجبين الهلاك:

قُلْ فَمَنْ يَمْلِكُ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئاً إِنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ وَمَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً…)[المائدة/17]
​*


----------



## Rosetta (16 يناير 2009)

> قُلْ فَمَنْ يَمْلِكُ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئاً إِنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ وَمَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً[المائدة/17]





*ما شاء الله !!! 
بجد انا استغربت بس قرات الايه دي,,,
بس لا تعليييييييييييييق...
من يتجرأ ان يهلك الخالق يا مسلمين !!! هذا هو قرانكم!!!
ربنا يهديكم ​*


----------



## esambraveheart (16 يناير 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> سلام الرب
> لا يجب ان ندخل المسيحية الى هنا ولكن اسمح لي
> هذا غير عادل يا اخي
> كل انسان له اعماله الشريرة
> ...



*
هذا ليس تجريحا يا اختي كما تظنين.

فالطالح موجود في كل ملة .

و لكن ماترينه هنا في هذا الموضوع ليس مجرد صور لتصرفات افراد منحرفين من امة الاسلام ...

و انما بنود و تعاليم شريعة ضالة و قد تجسدت و تمثلت و خرجت الي حيز التطبيق الفعلي في صورة تصرفات افراد 
​*


----------



## esambraveheart (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: رد على: مسلسل الفضائح الاسلاميه المصور*



man4truth قال:


> *موضوع هائل فعلا
> شكرا لصاحب الموضوع
> فعلا دى صور معبره عن الاسلام
> ولكنها غير كافيه
> ...


*فعلا ...فهذه ليست مجرد تصرفات افراد منحرفين من المسلمين ...و انما تعاليم الشريعة الاسلامية الضالة و قد قام بتجسيدها المسلمون و اخرجوهاالي حيز التطبيق الفعلي بتصرفاتهم النابعة من تعاليم شريعتهم الضالة المنحرفة .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2009)

*يغلق لعدم متابعة صاحب الموضوع ​*


----------

